# ,  / >  MiniYES

## R2DNU

Layout  MiniYES       *MiniYES   * http://www.cqham.ru/MiniYES.htm.

----------


## Serg

,  ,     Layout,       ,   !

----------

UT5ULJ

----------


## R2DNU

Layout           sPlan.

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

-    .

----------

.      MINI-YES.      20    20  30.     -    .            6       .

----------


## R2DNU

,       (     )

----------


## Raskat

:

http://rk4fb.penzanet.ru/modules/new....php?storyid=7

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=150

----------


## R2DNU

_ , .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.       -
30  2006 .  20:20   ,RZ4HK 
   7- VD6  409    VD6, R48    7         409,      0,1            3  ,   -    28  VD6.61  .    17402.

----------

.
 ?      MiniYES?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 . 
>  ?      MiniYES?
> 			
> ...


        .    ,          ,                  .          .           
    .    
73

----------

UT5ULJ

----------

:YES. 
,  CW      ,     .         "---"    .       MAX7400,            (  ).    .     ,     ?
UY7QQ, . 73!!!

----------


## R4IN

,     ?

----------


## YES

11,5   17   20,  ( 9 ) -23,   5,86   .       12     256 ( ,   ,  ). .

----------


## Konstantin-2

> 11,5   17   20,  ( 9 ) -23,   5,86   .       12     256 ( ,   ,  ). .


   .         12.     ,  .  !!!

----------


## Raskat

,      ""!
      ?

----------


## YES

(   ).

----------


## ua9xbi

? 

73!

----------


## Raskat

To Yes




> ! ,    . :1- (-?), 2  VT4-+6,6-?,33-0,1,1742,L3- L4 -12,R51-10,R53-4,7,     L3  ?     ,      , .


... ...
     .     "" ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## RU9HD

to Igor L:


73!

----------


## Serg

, CW       :Wink: 

     LSB/USB?

----------


## UR4CU

Shockwave Flash      Igor L.

----------


## YES

600-800   CW.  LSD/USB-   ,  .         YES-2006- .     "-" .   ,            -RX9WD  .

----------

Igor L !    ,   :      LAY    ?
  ,    .

----------


## R2DNU

** 




> !    ,   :          ? 
>  ,    .


     ,    ,         Layout.       MiniYES       ().
           HAM-     (,     ,       MiniYES        [shbm@donpac.ru]).

----------


## YES

,     ,     ,  . , CW-  . 2-3     MiniYES-CW    ,    (    ).    ,  ,       ,   ""      .       ,    .      ,         :     1-2               .

----------

UT5ULJ

----------


## YES

.  -  .

----------

UT5ULJ

----------


## syomin

,  !

   MiniYES   -1-8  -1-4  ?      ?

----------


## syomin

> MiniYES       . 4      .         4 . .    1742(   : 61  , 12 2    82-150    ) .      4 ..     .


,  !
  ,          -   MiniYES     ,          .  ,      - 2 -   4-  ,    1742 ( 02,  TCA440,   2)   ?       1742?   ,  .

----------


## Raskat

-   .         ()?
  ""   !!!     8867,2

To , , :
            "".    ! ,      4-  ,   !!!        !!!  ""   105- ,    ("  ", "")   ...  ""    - ,   ,  SMD,    -    . ,    ...
...  :     "",     ,         - MiniYes (     ).
             -?        ,      ?

....     (,    )...   ,      -608.    ?   ?   ?     ?   ?
.


.

----------


## Raskat

, .
  -  ?  ?    ""   (. ) -       ...
,      ,       .      .   .        ,               9 .      ,           .

----------

> -   .         ()?
>   ""   !!! 
> ...  :     "",     ,         - MiniYes (     ).
>              -?        ,      ?


    ,      .      ,  ,   .        ,      .

----------


## AversT

> Raskat
> 
>  -   .         ()?
>   ""   !!! 
> ...  :     "",     ,         - MiniYes (     ).
>              -?        ,      ?
> 
> 
>     ,      .      ,  ,   .        ,      .


 : "".      :Smile:  .   ,     .  ,       ,      .        ,     .      .               .            .       (     )            .          .
     ,        .       ,        .     ,        20 .    :             " "  :Very Happy:  .   ,   ...

----------


## YES

-Raskat-   .   -  .     .      .     ,    ,        ,        .       ,    (   )          "" .         .    .       100.      .

----------


## YES

MiniYES-CW   .     . ,       .   ,     YES-93.       ,      .       ,      1  9 ,   9  9+70    .         .      5    .  CW-    VT17  .        .

----------

, , .
 .        .   ,  . ,   .
UY7QQ. 73!!!

----------


## RU3GA

> ,        .       ,        .     ,        20 .    :             " "  .   ,   ...


      ,    ,          :Smile: 
        ,        "" ...            ..
  20  ---     ---      PAL\SECAM        10   :Smile:  (  ,       )
        !  :Smile: 

,       - "" ---      , " "...  :Smile: 
     ---  ,     ---  .   ---   !

73!

 ,

----------


## AversT

> AversT
> 
>      ,        .       ,        .     ,        20 .    :             " "  .   ,   ...
> 
> 
>       ,    ,         
>         ,        "" ...            ..
>   20  ---     ---      PAL\SECAM        10   (  ,       )
>         ! 
> ...


,          .    ,             ,     .      ,            .     ,      ,  ew4dx        8O .   ,       ,      .
    , ,       (-   ?)    .     ,      , ,    .       .    ?    (, , )?    ?    ,       - ,       ...    "" ,    ...?   .
  -   , ,         .   , ,    .        ,      .     ,    ,      .
         ,          .

----------


## R2DNU

CW    .
  CW   VT18  1  1742        ,      ,        -  8,867.         CW      ,       17 .
    CW   .

   .

   .

----------

UT5ULJ

----------


## AversT

to Victor UR9IP   US5MSQ

       .     ,     ,   ,      . 
      ,     -  744053   DIP  SOIC.    2045 ,  - 1829.5 .   ,    ,   ...  :Smile:  .   ,    .
 ,  ,        -   MiniYES-CW /   R55C62    VT4.   ?

----------


## AversT

,  .   ,  ,      VT4  -  ,    ,   -.

----------


## YES

-Raskat-       .    !      MicroYES ().   ,      SMD   .                .         .             -    .       . - !

----------


## R1ZS

.

----------


## R0SBD

.      8.191.2  (    -120). ,    1-38,      .  -   ,   ,          .     ,  .           .      -   .        .        .  5  2002  .54.
     .  .     8-9 2001.: http://rw1qu.narod.ru/rl_8_2001/sod_e.htm
      ,       ,       1,   -   - ,    .

----------


## Nicko

(RZ4HK).
       ,     " 116" ?

----------


## Serg007

.
      -   ,              (         -  - ),         ,           -        ,          ,  , , .  
  ,  ,       



> .            ,      .              (, ,           ) ---           "" ,    ,     ,    ,           .


   ,   -    .,           , .          ,         ,   .     ,   ,          .  ,     (      )                     .       ,   ,        .         (       :Very Happy:  ),   ,         2,4-2,7,   ,,   -    .




> .  ,   ---  .            .. ---     ,         ,    /    ,            /     .   ,               ,       ---  .


   G3JIR( .   ),       ,( ,    )     (RA3AO)   ,     ,    ,  .     .

----------


## Serg007

> Iam hawe problem in schematic open in S-plan  ne atkrywaet


    6 ,     
http://rk4fb.penzanet.ru/modules/mydownloads/

http://rk4hww.boxmail.biz/cgi-bin/gu...&id_news=25917

----------


## mikey

.          135  139.      crazy-.   -     3-4    ,  i       i  .       3-4 , ,    .      .  .

----------

> .           MiniYES.


 ,   MiniYES      ? ,     " "?
.
73!

----------

, ,         .
   ?

----------


## R2DNU

sPlan    SprintLayout

----------


## YES

-Raskat-    -  5 . 10.12.06 :   ,-.     -.      (  -  ).      .    (     )     (RX9WD)   .

----------


## Raskat

,   ,    ,  ,    !!!

----------


## vic_212

,   ,   ,    ,        .

----------


## vic_212

To Raskat
    2- ,     3- ,    -  !

    .   ,        ,      .        .       ,    (   1-108,    500      ).    - ,     ..         ,    =8.867368  -  2-63.

----------


## RW3FY

> .
>       -   ,              (         -  - ),         ,           -        ,          ,  , , .


 ,     ()     ,           .         ,       :Smile:  .             . , ,     .

  ---      - ,       ,  ,      ,  ,       4- .  1  ---     8-   ,   4- ---  .




> ,  ,       
>    ,   -    .,           , .          ,         ,   .     ,   ,          .  ,     (      )                     .       ,   ,        .         (       ),   ,         2,4-2,7,   ,,   -    .


, ,    :Smile:  .                      ---      ---     ,   ,   .   ,       , ,       2- .  ""    ---        ---        . 

    . -,      8- ,      ---     ,             --- 3+2+3,   ""    (      , .. -  8-  ,   ""           ),    ""        "".       .      ---     ,   . 




> G3JIR( .   ),       ,( ,    )     (RA3AO)   ,     ,    ,  .     .


, ,  ---    ,  8- . ,     ,       .        ---      ,    ,  ,    .    ,     ,    . , ,     .   ---    ,            :Smile:  . 

73!

----------


## Serg007

.
      miniYES,          ,     ( )      (   ,      ),  ,     .
 :Very Happy:  ,  ..       . US8MX

----------


## RW3FY

> , .
> ,               .


, !
               ,         :Smile: 




> ,          ,         .                  -    .


    ,     ,             .   ,   ,   ,      "   ,  ,  1...2   4 ,  ,  ,    4...6 ".    ,        ,  25      (        50...70    ).    .  ,    . 




> .      ,  -  ,  8    1-2           ,       - ,  (         )    ,    .


   .    ,           --- ,       ,     ,     ---      .  ,  2  ---           ,              --- ,      ,    ,  2       3...4   .    2       . ,          ,          .    /, , ,      (  DX)      1...2    ,       ---         ,     ,  ,  .   ---     -     "  ".      ---         "" ---             SSB- -,  , "    ". ,     1...2   8-    ,           1...2      .          - ,     .




> ,      ,    ,          -          ""    ,     1,5(     2 -    ,        ),        0,5,   -  ,       .


,   ---   ""  0,5    :Smile:  . , ,    ""   ? ,      .   ,  - ?




> ,     -    .
>    ,  8-             - 4+4, 3+2+3, 2+2+2+2 ,            -  -        ,     3+2+3,    . 
>         .


    8,     . ,    ,   2+2+2+2,  .   4+4 ,               .  4+4     8- ,  ,     3+2+3 --- , ,    .   ,         -    4-          ---    .          -   ,  2.      .

73!

----------


## Serg007

-        RZ4HK
http://rk4hww.boxmail.biz/cgi-bin/gu...id_article=971
     ,    
http://rk4hww.boxmail.biz/cgi-bin/gu...id_article=614

----------


## Serg007

> -           ,            . ,     ""    .      --- , ,      ---        ,         
> 
> 73!


   ""  :Very Happy:   ,    .

----------


## YES

!    ,                .            MiniYES-CW.       .

----------


## mikey

,  MiniYES-CW  i i:140x108?

----------


## AversT

!

   ,   US5MSQ,       . ,        ,    "".  -  , ."" 10 1952 .

----------


## RW3FY

* YES:*
, .     - , .. ,         .

73!

----------


## Serg007

> To Serg007
> 
> ...      -      .      ?
> .


, Raskat .
      .     ,     (       )      miniYES      -      (   L1, L2)       , .         -          . -  .
P.S. ,           (   4,7-10)  R21(   )  R48(   ),         ,   ,       (        )       ,   ,        .

----------


## Victor

Layout      
     , 
Layout , ,,  -  ,   Proteus,Eagle,Protel ,  .-   ,   , 
,  ,     .
,  ,    Sprint-e      Layout-e, ,    ,   ,   Eagle(   ),
    ,   ,      ,    ,   . ,   
,    ,  ,    .  
   -  ,   - ,       ,     
 Layout-e    ,    *.PCX     *.BMP ,    Layout   (   )      , ,      MiniYes , -.   Layout-,    20  ,   ,   ,   .

----------


## RWIK

,     .
73!

----------


## Nicko

,     VT3  VT4-BF961 ?
 . .

----------


## syomin

> ,   /        .


   ! ,  -        ,     ...

----------

..
"http://kicad.sourceforge.ne  t/en/index.shtml" 
  YL2OW

----------

UT5ULJ

----------

vic_212,  .      ,   ,    .    -   ,      .     .    LAY.     ,     ,       MiniYES.

----------


## Victor

> RW3FY
> 
>    ,   /        .
> 
> 
>    ! ,  -        ,     ...


       , Yes98,Yes2002,MiniYe  s,
,   Layout-.   ,  .lay     , 
 Eagle  ,   Eagle,  -  2000 ,  .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,     ,   ,    - ,        ,
>   ,     .  Yes99CW          ,    MiniYes-.
>       , , ,
>    - ,  .


,                 *.PCX      ?

     *.PCX    IrfanView                 ,        
    ?

73

----------


## RW3FY

> ,   .      *.lay     (RS274X)  .      ,      ,   ..,   ,    -    .


     ?  :Smile:   :Sad:      ,     ,   .     ,   ,    ,      .     , ..       ,         .pcb . , ,  ,  , ,       ,  , ,   ,   YES     Layout'e,       .

73!

----------


## Victor

> XnView -   ,    ...


,   XnView Deluxe v2

----------


## RW3FY

* vic_212:*
 ,         ,      .  ,  ,       ,    ,      ,          .   ,           .      ** /,     , ** ,         ,      **   ,      /,   , ..    .           ,         .   ,          ,  ,       .              ---  ,      ,      .

   ,  , .       ,   .

73!

----------


## YES

!
  .
 ,     
PCAD v.4.5  *pcb   *plt, *psc,*pcx.
*pcx    Microsoft Photo Editor
(Offis 2000)     ,
    .  
  .    ,       .
           - *pcb.

    ,      ..            .      ,    MiniYES-CW . ,   -   ,   ,   ,  .

----------


## R2DNU

,      , ,      -           ,    .
          .

----------


## UN7GM

> 1.,    ""  Sprint Layout  SPlan,  ,     .              1700  256 .   ,  "   "  P-CAD, OrCAD  A-CAD            Pentium-MMX   225  64 . 
> 2.Sprint Layout  SPlan     ,      -.


  , !   ?  ,     Sprint Layout 5      . ,  5-      ,    ,    ,   mil-  ..
  SL       .  ,  SL    Gerber  Excellon.       pdf.

----------


## RW3FY

> , !   ?


, !
    (http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=10257).

73!

----------


## baschmin

DA2822   TDA2822M       ,     .         ?

----------


## vic_212

To Serg007
 ,,          . ,              ,   ,       (   )   ,   : 

*    . -,      8- ,      ---     ,             --- 3+2+3,   ""    (      , .. -  8-  ,   ""           ),    ""        "".       .      ---     ,   .* 

         , ..        ,   /      . 
   -     ,            .      ,     ...

----------


## Giza_

pdf

----------


## YES

!   ,    .        .     .            MiniYES-Cw .     .      (  ) -   -  -  .         .       20.  ,      (    -   ! -        ).       .     .       .     MiniYES-CW,    -   .       -        ,     .

----------


## Nicko

,         .
    ?

----------

.lay     AVERS ?

----------


## Raskat

,            ,     ,    !   -          SMD   ?

----------


## R2DNU

*mikey* 





> MiniYES-CW  SprintLayout4.0.       .


    , ,   (  DR5  R23   RX)

----------


## Raskat

VD11  VD12, 41  R56

----------


## R2DNU

. :10x:  :10x: 
      (      CW         )             ,          MiniYES  " "   :  ,        ::  ::  ::

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,   ?   -    SMD ?       ?
>  ,      ,       SMD ?
> ...       !
>        ""!!!
> 73!!!


                ,           ,             0..            .                        ..   
        ,             
            MiniYes                8.           ..  
          .

                ..          .                                             ...  
73

----------


## Raskat

:-( ?
 ,      0805 !!!
...     -  ...
 ,     P-Cad ...    -  ...  - ...

----------

!
,       .
      ( 2    )   600,         1, 2?

----------


## vlad,UA9DK

>for Raskat 

>    >   smd,   
  ""     (   

Vlad,UA9DK

----------


## ut5ukr

,     UW3DI 80-, 90-..        (, ,  -,    ).          ,   --    .            .       (  , S-,  ),     ,     ,    .
IMHO     ,    " " (   ,   ,       )        "".     ,       . ,     -    . ,         .   .        "   ".     ,   ,        "-", -   , .
   ,       .         2007   ,     ,         .
 73!

----------


## Raskat

!  ,     !
...   : -     -   SMD- ! 

... ,     ???

----------

> ...
> 
> 
>  ...   ,     600,  400  200.


, ,    .   :Laughing:         7  ,  100.      ,    .
   .  , , .  .  :!:

----------


## rz3bp

To YES. .,   .
   (RV3AE)      
   2007, ,  .
        73!.

----------


## ra3wsw

.   .
   303  303 ?

----------


## ra3wsw

.        303 ?

----------


## UR5SAJ

.
   ,  - ...

  !!!     .

----------


## UR5SAJ

,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> .   ,  ,  .!


,      ,     ,     ,  ,    ,     - "   ..."  ,      -       ,  ""   ...

-       ,  -  .

* , -,  ,     MiniYES       ,      1-2 .*

----------


## ra3wsw

RZ4HK  ,             MiniYES?
    !

----------


## YES

ra3wsw,      .              .

----------


## Wlad UR5EMO

!!!   ?           .       RD3AY.   .

----------


## vektor

..    ?         ()   ?.  ,VT3   +5v  15 DD1    ?

----------


## V

! 
  ,      ,   .      .
    ,      ,  ,
     ,        . , -   
   . 
       .

     507     
   ,

----------


## Raskat

,   .   SMD   , ,     ""- .      "".         (   ).     ,          (SMD).  ,           .. .

----------


## UR4CU

11 .    2- 10 .      ?

----------


## RU9HD

> ..........     ,        . , -   
>    . 
>        .
> 
> .............


!      YES98      .             . ,     Z80.        .

73!

----------


## YES

,   ,             .     ,        .          MiniYES    0,1.      .        ,   , ,   .               (  ,         - 5-10 )

----------


## YES

,       ( ).         .        ..          (      ).     50 .               ,  .  , ,   ,        .         TRX........    -      .  :          =1 !       :    .

----------


## Raskat

!!!
  327  409  ...
 "" - ,  "  " - ,  "-1" - ,  "-2" - ,  "  " - ...
   ,  ...   ... ,    ...
, ,    -327     -409  ? ,    ?    !!!

----------

> ,       ( ).         .        ..          (      ).     50 .               ,  .  , ,   ,        .         TRX........    -      .  :          =1 !       :    .


 ,   ,    ,    .  50 ,      "",  -   .
     .    . ,    ,         .       5-10    , ,        ,  , .          . ,  ,          .
 .     .

----------


## YES

,    .  ,     .      (        "").      -   ,     .    -mikey-   127  135.    - -    YES-98 -     ,         .         .    -Raskat-     ,    ,        .

----------


## Vasil

( .pcx)
,  ,

----------


## Edifier

AversT and YES!             ,     ?     - ,  ,  ()   ,  ?

----------

" ",

----------


## bajda66

AversT   .             .

----------


## AversT

,  !
                (?)   .             ,       :Very Happy:  .

 ,   ""  :Smile:  !   - ,  -    :Smile:  .  ,      . ,  ,      ,     ,   .    -  ,       :Smile:  .
     . 
-  -     , ..    .
-,       ,    .
,   ... -  !  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Vasil

*YES*,

----------


## YES

:              MiniYES-CW        .       .

----------


## AversT

,         ""(. , )      TRX MiniYES-CW  :Very Happy:  .   ,   , ,  .       ,  .        .          , ,          .     ,   ,             .  ,         ,     ...  :Smile:  
 ,     ,    !

----------


## Edifier

41!  ,    QTH,          .     ,    "",   -   -  .       ,      .  - 300.    -    .      AL.

----------


## Explorer

,  .     .

----------


## Raskat

to  .
...   ...
 ,       ( ).
-      .
.

----------


## Raskat

to YES

      :  0,8. 
 1,8; 3,5; 7 . 
   ?        ,    ?  - ?
, .
.

----------


## YES

-Raskat-          0,8       ,..                 .

----------


## Edifier

,            .        .

----------



----------


## Raskat

,    !!!     ,       .
, ...   -.  1-48,   1-50.  
   ?             ?
.

----------

to-Raskat.       TDA2822.  ,     -  !

----------


## vic_212

To 

, ,  ,       .
   Aversta     ,            ,   .

----------


## ut8lv

, .    327 f964,      , .  16 ?[/b][/i][/u][/quote][/url]

----------


## YES

- ut8lv-   BF964        R10.        ,    ,    ( ,        ). ,  ,       (RK4HWW)         MiniYES.       MiniYES-CW,  .      FT990     TRX.       SSB   (  ,   -   ,         ) .          CW. , ,        CW ,     SSB  CW.    MiniYES-CW    1  + 10  .        -  RK4HWW     ,    .     RK4HWW     .          MiniYES-CW.      ......  ,  ,   ,  .            (  )  .    Avers-   (  , ,    ).      ,      .   .           .     .      ,      .......          .........  ,  ......

----------

!    RK4FB.      .       ,            .        !

----------


## Edifier

!       ""  !            .  -      -  ,       !      .     ,          .        ?

----------


## AlexJ

To Raskat   1-49,    1-48+ .  .   ,       ,  : 19" "" 1-48:490482175 25, 1-49: 490475135 15.

----------


## RWIK

.     ,    ,     .      , ,  ,      .

----------


## YES

!          -    ,  .         .      .       YES-98.      ,  .        .   .     -  ,    ,      (  "-84" )      YES-98.   .          .

----------


## Raskat

> .     ,    ,     .      , ,  ,      .


.....!!  !
      ?   !    ,     ...           "  ".   -   .      .    ,      ?     -.       ?

...to YES
,    !!!!!!!
  -      -   .....   :Sad:

----------


## RK4FB

TO Raskat



> ,     ...


               SpectraLab.                       .            .          :Very Happy:

----------


## y_kiyko

> To- y_kiyko-      ,       TR2(   ?).      .


  :   7   1500    10   1000.      .       . 2      . 
      ()   .
   ()    10    .     .

----------


## YES

-Vasil-  , .     -y_kiyko- 2-    ,        ,        (       ).      :      . ,                 .  .       .

----------

> to-Raskat.       TDA2822.  ,     -  !
> 
> 
> ,  !!!  -   TDA2822.
>      "".    "" .
> 1. 1  2 -   !
> 2.5 -   !
> 3. 3 -   !
>    .    , , , 7.       "".  ,   ""  "".    ,   ...          .          .    .     .
> ...


  Raskat,     .

1.    !
2.  TDA2822 -    16- ,   DA2( !)
3.   ,  16,      
" ", ..     ,   .
          Sprint Layout->"".
  1, 2, 1 -      .   1:1        - (  ).
  1,  2,    .
!      .
  , "  "     2500 .    :Crazy:   8O 
        . 73!

----------


## Raskat

[quote=" "][quote="Raskat"]


> , "  "     2500 .   :crazy:  8O 
>         . 73!


... !   !          -       ,     ! ...  ,     ,       ?  ?

...   "" SMD, ?
.

----------


## UR4CU

RZ4HK
              BPSK.     IMD.       .

----------

to-Raskat.    ,      ,  ,    .
  ,        -    .   -       ,      e .
      !
...  SMD -    - sorry   :Embarassed:

----------

Igor L      .
         ,         -    ,  .
     ,  - ,   .
      -    2.
       .

----------


## Raskat

> to-Raskat.    ,      ,  ,    .
>   ,        -    .   -       ,      e .
>       !


...  ,   ... 
      2     ,         !!!    1 -  !!!

 ...   ,   ,      2      90    TDA2822 - 16  ???

,  -         ( ,  1).

----------


## YES

To-Igor L- ,       - .   -UR4CU,-     BPSK  ,   .   -y_Kiyko-             .    :    TR2    -   .   (  VT4,    )     TR2     L-           .   -           TR2   "  " (       15  17 ).    TR2    RX   ,   . . :     "YES-2002" (  )      50        260-270  (  CW ).       ,    DR2=100.         .     0,13 + - 0,02  ,   DD3 = 100  ( "" ).   .    : 1.      SSB     CW    R69, R70, C89. 2.      R74   510 .

----------


## Vasil

2*Raskat*    ,  ""       :Smile: ,   , ,    ""   ,   ,    " ",   .

----------


## Raskat

> 2*Raskat*    ,  ""      :),   , ,    ""   ,   ,    " ",   .


...  -  ...

... ,       .
  MTS  "".
 ...

----------


## Vasil

2*Raskat*,   ,- -   ,   ,    ,      , 73!

----------

to - Raskat
     TDA2822M      90.
      ,       .  ...     .
   .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,      2.


       YES2002    FB2004  .    .

----------


## y_kiyko

!
   2    :

.   :
            .    :    TR2    -   .   (  VT4,    )     TR2     L-           .  -           TR2  "  " (     15  17 ).    TR2    RX   ,   . . :     "YES-2002" (  )      50        260-270  (  CW ).       ,    DR2=100.         .    0,13 + - 0,02  , DD3 = 100  ( "" ).   .

----------


## UR4CU

1972, 3550, 7106, 14180, 29540 K.   Radio Amateur Tools   8862.                  .

----------


## Raskat

> !
>         SMD 
>     Raskata ,    .
>     SMD     8-)


 ,        ...
    SMD,    ...     "".           ,     ...

----------


## YES

-,US5MSQ-   -   . 1.15  .. ,       -          ,    .              ( )  ,    .

----------


## Serg007

> -,US5MSQ-     , TR2-- -  .   1:4 ,     1:1.


, ,           ,      ,   ,     miniYES(      ,    -   ).  
      , . 50              -     :Very Happy:  ,    ,        :Crying or Very sad:  .
      1.14 -     ,    ,     ,  . 
   ,       .       .

----------


## Serg007

, ,   



> -           TR2   "  " (       15  17 ).


   (     :Very Happy:  ),     ,     .        ,          -          :Embarassed:  
   , -  ,  -    :Very Happy:  .
      .

----------


## YES

- Nicolaj-   RX9WD-       YES-98 ,     .     ,    MiniYES

----------

> ,   2   3   ,    1000    .


    ()    : 2  3 , 3 ;    ( 3.7 )     ( 7 ,  -   ).      2400-2800. .         2 .   - 1 .      - 1.3....
  (  )  . ,    (~15 .),       350-400.
     5-1000 .  , , .      -.

----------


## Serg

> 2400-2800. .


?        1000?

  ,       20-30.   ,        144, ,   20-30   ...

----------


## rz3bp

To Raskat
, .         ,
     ( )., AversT     .
 ,..    RD3AY.
 -SMD,  12585.

  73!.

----------


## UT3Uq

!
    .  (VT3)  2.    (   )    . (.       TR2  "  " )  RR4FB ( 2   .  .) .   ,  .
____________________  __
73! , UT3UQ

----------


## Serg007

.
            -     (    ,      :Very Happy:  ) .     ( HB- -   ,       -            ,  )     -       ( ,    ) -  70  38-40  -,      ,       .      , ,   .      (    )        (..  ,     -,  30)     (     )   ,         -  -            20-25 ,    3   90-93 -  ,     ,      :Very Happy:  .     ,   ,      UT2FW. 
.    , ,       ,   ,        :Very Happy:  . 
 ,    ,  ,              .   ,   ,  ,         .  ,    ,          -             , ,   , ..   .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  !
>    .
>    ( ).   - 28 .
>    .         ?
>    4-151   -15


  ---    28????     !
      ....
     28  30        ...

----------


## Vytas

> , . 50              -     ,    ,        .


  TR2,  15  17 ,    TR3.1  TR3.2   2,  TR3.2,   744053   (3<-->5), ,     .

----------


## Raskat

> Raskat
> 
>     .    ,     ?  ?   -   .    .
> 
> 
>   -     .
>        ?


       (.15   YES)

----------

?

----------


## YES

-Nikolaj-    ,    0  1,5   16     . - Vytas-               .      :      MiniYES ,          .    ,           "" (      ).    :   TRX (    ).   .  -Raskat-    .      ()  -       YES-98               .       .      -     .

----------


## YES

-Raskat-      .   :     750 -  -   ,  -   10 +15  ( )   .         (      )     .      ( ,     )       .     .    - ,          "" (    ).     . !

----------


## Sigal

RX9WD

----------


## Raskat

To YES
...,         ,     15 .   .  15   10   ,   750  1-48. ,    YES-98  .            ?
.

----------


## Raskat

,   !
, .

----------


## UR5SAJ

.
---------------------------------------------------

    .

----------


## YES

To- Raskat-           ,  .     ""          YES-2002 (      -!) .       ,         (    1-48).  -    YES-2002    ,     (    )  5-15 ,        .        ,          ,         .            .

----------


## Raskat

To YES
    ...
,      ?     " "?
http://www.cqham.ru/pdf3.htm

----------


## Raskat

,  -  ,    ,    ...
...,            ,         .
    ,      10, R3,    R4   DR1 ,     YES-97?   6L3    3,3   ?
.

----------


## Raskat

!!!
!

----------


## RWIK

V          .           ,      4-59 ,  . 
           . 
 V,     FC-250      PIC ?
     - . (RW4HDK).  -         .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,


  !       1-65   ,     .
 :Very Happy:  
RU3GA     " "     +   http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=10719
              MiniYES

----------


## Edifier

,      !

----------


## Raskat

to EYS
, ,    ,     .     (     ).
,     -,          .
 :      -   YES-97?
   -      .
.

----------


## YES

-Raskat-    !   YES-97 ,   ,    .           .      ...         ,         . .

----------


## ut8lv

to YES.   NOTCH  YES 2002.       BF998.        ?     .

----------


## Wlad UR5EMO

135)139-    127       ....        CW///////  !!!!

----------


## V

to-RWIK  fc-250      DESSY,    
     .9  .    .   250.
   PIC    .

----------


## Raskat

to YES
, ,     YES-97

----------


## Veles

To US5CAA.
,   http://lib.walla.ru/?id=15652&page=1.

----------

, ,     ? ,        24  43 ?
 .

----------


## Veles

,     .  .

----------

> 24  43 .     -     .


     ?

----------


## YES

,       ,   D19  7474      7474. -  .

----------


## Raskat

To YES

,     YES-97:
 21 . (     , ,         ).
   9 .       8-30.   !       9-4     :
 ,          (Q = 210)     = 78 . 
:    (   )  ? 
...  ...   28        (Q=240),    21      (Q=200,210,230). ,   1-3               . :    ?
                 ? 
            .
.

----------


## YES

-Raskat-      ,       "    ".   .       .   ,       ..    . 20 : "          ,     50-100."          (  )     TRX.     ..   (  ,  )      , ..     .          (         ).         .       ..   .        .......    !  .

----------


## AversT

> ,      ? 
>  ,  ,   (!)      --- ""+"   "
> 
>   !
> RU3GA


,   ,        :Smile:  .         .  ,     - "  ".       ,       :Smile:  .      : ++   (   ).       -   ,   ,     .     ,          .

----------


## Raskat

> ,       ..    . 20


, !   20    !!!  49-, 96-  113 .

----------


## RA9MJR

To Raskat:         ?  ,       ,        .         10   ,         .

----------


## Raskat

> To Raskat:         ?  ,       ,        .         10   ,         .


    ...
        ,       .
.

----------


## Raskat

, !
      !

----------


## AversT

> AversT,     .     "  + "     ?     ?


    "" ,       . ,      ,     ...  :Sad:  .      !
    -         .                20 USD.      5 USD,    ,     .         .      .

----------


## Edifier

To AversT!            -   +   -             !  !    -   !      -    2!        !    !

----------


## lz1kz

vesT-.   -     -     -  150  95.    ,   2.5 (  2.54!), (!),  , .     .     , ,  ,     .         ,    -  SMD ,      HDD (40-200MB) -     SMD   -       !     ,             .lay- !  -  ! 73  :Super:

----------


## AversT

,  !




> To AversT!            -   +   -             !  !    -   !      -    2!        !    !


    ,  ,        :Very Happy:  .                ""  "".         ,      .    ,       .  ,         , RV3AE,      , UA3DND.

 ,   ,     ! 
         ,       ,       ,     .     MiniYES   -          .        .        ,       :Smile: .

To Edifier
    . ,       .




> AversT      (    ).  -       .    yes         +   - .     .


,       www.     . , ,   ,     .        (,  )  .        ,    -  ,       .

----------


## Edifier

To AversT!  ,            !  -   !

----------


## Edifier

To AversT!      -         ..    -      !

----------


## rx9cim

-    .  ,      ,  .   -   .   pic- -         .     -      ,           .

----------


## Edifier

To rx9cim!      ""  ""  400 ..   400 + 100 - / !    . ,       /,  ""      !

----------


## rx9cim

to Edifier:      .    rd3ay    :
AD9832BRU --------------330 
 -----80 
74161-----------------20 
74595-----------------20 
15611(4046)-----------20 
15612-----------------2   15 
232 ------------------50 
1602-------------------280  (  !)
327 -------------------15 
5618-------------------15 
1936------------------40 
  .      300-400 .         300-500 .      .   ,  .

----------


## R4IN

,    ""  .        .  YES-2002+,   TRX ,   .

----------


## VikR

, -,          . -  RD3AY (     miniyes)  ,           ,    -     90-,    -  -         20 ,        ,   ,   ,                        ,                        .      ""        ,            .           -    .

----------


## R9UHN

2 rx9cim
_     300-400 ._  -        ..

----------


## Raskat

-  ,    "  "  ""  , -       300-400 .     , ,  16-        (       ,   . ,      .             16-.    ,    (  10 .)   .      1,2  2,5 .   ,      ...            !
...       -      (,      ,     ). ,      .     .     (,    :)  )     -  .        ...,    -   "PARPAS"     . ,       100 - .
...            : 
        3-4.    .        (  )       ( ) .   ,   -  8-10     .
...,      .          ,      150 . ,     15-20 $ (   ).

----------


## Raskat

,  . 
   1-50.     "".     !!!!          (      56   240     )  -  .....     !!!   ...        -      ?
.

,       ""?          ???

----------


## Raskat

???

----------


## rx9cim

to Raskat:         .         HDK97.        2100 ,     -     ( ) .   :       Yes99.  240*80*200,    ,         .  ,   .   ,  .      ,  -  (  ).  350 .      .      .             .

----------


## UR5SAJ

To - Raskat: 1-50     ,   ,    15-      .

----------


## rx9cim

,    ,        ( 34?).     .  : www.promelec.ru.

----------


## EU1ME

to Raskat
    1-50   . .    (),    100,    .       1-47.

----------


## YES

, !   74     ,  MiniYES.             .           (8,86)           -  18,       .       6 ,    1  2.

----------


## rx9cim

-,    1,5.    .   ,    VNIISIMS (8 )     max 60 .     ,    .      NDK2DIN 2031-N.    8,868  (   ,  8,867).  ,     8,868           miniYES?

----------


## YES

-rx9cim-         ,   (      )  ( )         60 .

----------


## DJ_ALEX

> ,    ,        ( 34?).     .  : www.promelec.ru.


 ,   , , .   ()  ,       .           (  500) -     ( )- ,    ,     FM  (40-1500MHz).           :Super: .      VHS,      100    :!:

----------


## V

To Raskat  25     ,      
   .      ,       ,
        .   1-94      ,  ,      ,     ,                . 
    ,   .      (     ) 
  .      .       ()   R2    .      ,      ,
      ,   .      
        ,   .
 L   0,3-0.8    ,  ,
   ,    ,  ,   ,   .
 . 22    15   
  ,   ,      ,  .      . ,      .
  -  1-50        .   
,          .        ,     
,      .

----------


## YES

"  ".      .                 IRF510.

----------


## Raskat

"-"
,  ?

To YES
...,        ?

----------


## YES

- -  ,      IRF.           .    .    ,  .      (904  - )        .  .      IRF    30-50       (    ).     !    -Raskat-        .     ,  .        -  ,  -47     .    -! -    . ,  ,      14  (   ).  -  (     YES)   .

----------


## Raskat

,  , ... , ,  ...   8)
  ...  ...      ...  ...    :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vektor

tu-yes.     -3?,    1500,     ?  73!

----------


## YES

-vektor-    3  ..  10-15       .   -baschmin- ,  ,        3  4.

----------


## Raskat

> -baschmin- ,  ,        3  4.


... ,   -...     ...

----------


## YES

To-Raskat-       .     IRF510       ,   IRF510   TR4   33-100(     ).         .   -rx9cim-   YES-97   (      ).   :          .   YES-98     (         ).  YES-98             . .....    ,   -        .

----------


## AlexJ

To victor hoffman

    ,         Avers,  ,      MiNiYes     ,            ,        ,  Avers,      ,     "", (     ),       ,      ,        ,       ,       ,     .

----------


## victor hoffman

Alex,  .  ,     .   MiniYes     ,       .   .     - ,      .   .   .        .

----------


## AlexJ

To victor hoffman 
      ,   ""  ... ....,       20-25 ,  ,     45     " ",         !!!           .      Avers,      ,    ""   Avers,           .
  ,        ,     . .

----------

.  -   ,    - ,   , -  .  ,    MiniYes    .    .

----------

,   ,     .      :
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=10989

73!

----------


## rx9cim

.   4*irf510    100  20  (  ),  15    50   (160,80,40),   30  10. ..             .     909,       ,    2   .

----------


## Raskat

,  .
To YES
   YES-97. (  1-50)
     :
     .      ,       +15.         ,   (+15)       .   - .      ,       .           .  !       ?
.

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  .
>      ,       +15.         ,   (+15)       .   - .      ,       .           .  !       ?
> .


 :
1.       
2.     " " ,    1.

----------


## RK4FB

> !
>      -       ?     ...


     ?      ?

----------


## Raskat

!
  ! 
...     1   28  ,       30 ?

----------


## YES

To-ut4467- ,         . -Raskat-         ( )     .        - .  (+15)      (    )       (10+15)    .           ......        .

----------


## V

To Raskat -   ,    10 .     .      ,    ,    .   , , ,   ,   ,   .     3 ,        2.      ,      
   R55 .    VT4   ,     50  .        ,   
 ,      .     .160   80  , 
   ,    , 
         ,  ,     ,
     ,    ,   Db .

----------


## Raskat

,       .      .
...      ?        50-   -,    ?        ,         -     .    ,        50  -    -,   ( )      ?
     50      10 ?

----------

.      "NOTCH".           "-"  "YES-2002" - 5 ( "2002")   VT6 ( miniYES),    12. DA1

----------


## Nicko

To RZ4HK.   ,    
,    L1-L3     
 .     L1-L3 ? .

----------


## rx9cim

to Nicko:     notch      ,  ,         2  1:   .

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes.  !   GPD Yes 2002,  350   327?     .   . 350    ,    ,   .   !

----------


## V

, ,   rd3ay .     .    .     ,        ,    16  ,       .   ,   , 5           ,       .HELP !

----------


## rz3bp

To V.
 :1.   ,   .
2.  -     ,
    . (RD3AY@yangex.ru).
      .

----------


## rx9cim

to Nicko:   ,  .        ,       .

----------


## Vitaly

> , ,   rd3ay .     .    .     ,        ,    16  ,       .   ,   , 5           ,       .HELP !


   RD3AY  ,          .

----------


## YES

- Raskat-    ,     "".     1-50    ( )  5-10  ,   (   )  50       (  1-2 ).                .          27 -    .   ,      .  -Nicolaj- NOTCH   YES-2002  ,  .        . -Niko-         ,   .    .     5,      . ,   ,          .  . To-victor hoffman-    YES-2002   327,   (      ).

----------


## victor hoffman

to Avers. ,  18      miniYes.   .       5,  7,5.       .       ,     .  ,      .
  !

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes! C  .                   . . .   ,        " ".          :   , ,    .      . , .      ,  "".  ,     .     Art Alpha     .     ,  , . ,      ,     .
  !

----------


## RWIK

- 15    DDS         .  RX3AAS.      .  E-mail: rx3aas@rambler.ru.

----------


## V

.

----------


## YES

-victor hoffman-  5-6            ( YES-98).         TRX.

----------


## YES

- UT7DX-    1    .        2 ( 904 +  IRF510).      2      .  1  .  DR1 ( . , 368 + 646 ).   .  :    100  ( )   2    50   1,8   30  ( ).    IRF510    ,           ,        .       .   904 (    ) ,        ( IRF510)  .     13,8  ( 14 ).     12  15

----------


## Raskat

.... 28 - 18
   14     - ....   ,         ?   ...     ? , ?
 1,8    ,   .  3,5 -      ... ,  1-50  5-7   ....  ,       ...   ,  ... ,     ...   :Crying or Very sad:  
...,    ,  -? , -      ?        :Laughing:

----------


## Raskat

To rx9cim
...    ,   , ""  !

----------

(RZ4HK):
      744053?

----------


## Raskat

.        ?
  -     ....

----------


## YES

Raskat-    ,     .         (    )    .  - - 744053     .  - -     YES-98 -   ,   920+ IRf510.      "".   ,   ,   .To- Explorer-     YES-2002      ( ) -      ( - Raskat).

----------


## UT7DX

test 1

----------


## radikale

To:AversT-          ?     radikale@bk.ru

----------


## rx9cim

,  :             .     ?  miniyescw.

----------


## maksim

rx9cim.    9 2?

----------


## AversT

> To:AversT-          ?     radikale@bk.ru





> To:AversT    .


, , ,     :Very Happy: .
      :
1.  E-mail -       :Smile: . 
2.   : +38 0644440095 -       , +38 0509496063 -    (    :Smile:  ).
3.      .

          MiniYES,   , ,  ,   .  ,             ,   .        ,     ,     .

----------


## rx9cim

. R43   .    vt11  10,

----------


## victor hoffman

! to Serg 007.,      .    .      ,      . . .         . , -    .

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes! ,  . , ,     .        ,      .      .  : "  ".    762    .  ,    ,    .  ,    ,       .       "",        .    .   ,   ,    .  ,   . ,       .   ,      .

----------


## AversT

E-mail            :Smile:  ,    : averst1(at)yandex.ru

----------


## AversT

,   ,    ,          ,     .          ,      ,   ,         .  ,      .

----------


## Serg007

> 920+ IRf510.      "".   ,   ,   .


,  .
   2SC2078 - , ,     -  ""   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicko

To RZ4HK.
,  -          .
     1000 1065,    1  2,    .
        ?
  - ?
.

----------

"  "

----------

to  (YES)  ,       (  )

----------


## rx9cim

miniyes   ?   -      ,     4-106.

----------


## YES

-rx9cim-   MiniYES :            1  (     ). -maksim-   , !

----------


## UT3Uq

!

       (YES-87 ) ,       .               .      -79. 
                  ,      .      .

, .

----------


## rx9cim

,      .       .    miniyes  ,    68pF  45.      2,7.           .

----------


## rx9cim

:      .    ?    -  ?

----------


## Raskat

,  !
  ,     !
...-      (    )  ""  . 21?    ?     ...

----------


## maksim

to rx9cim    RZ4HK-
 .

----------


## maksim

To rx9cim. L5  20-25 ,
  1 .   
        .

----------


## UT7DX

.    
http://www.telemaster.ru/fuflo/     .       
    2SC2078    
    MiniYES.      
 ** IRF510.

 To RZ4HK


   .

----------


## YES



----------


## Serg007

.



> .


       2SC2078  3,5 (0,7 $).

----------


## bajda66

to YES.       68  200   ?      .

----------

.      .
 ""

----------


## YES

-UR4CU-    IRF510   3,5- 3,8        120-150 . - US5MSQ,  -   . -bajda66-  200   68    ,  -     200      .

----------


## R0SBD

,  .            (- .    , ..   ).                      ,      .     :
http://ur5eqf.boom.ru/freq.htm  .          (     -  40   ).        UR0VS,         :
        . ,   
 ""  2-3   20 ,    
  ,   .
              Yes-97        .                      .       ,                 ,    .             .

----------


## rx9cim

-    .    -    rw4hdk,      ,    .   -       ,    .       .    -10-20      ,       .   -  ,     (  )   .     ,      ,                   100 .

----------


## Serg007

> .    ?     0,5,     7 - 10 ?  ,      .   .


, .
     -    .    7 - 10   1000-2000,    15 .

----------


## Serg007

> to Serg 007. ,   .   . ,      "",  744055  TDA2822 ?


 ,    -   :Very Happy:  .    (  miniYES),      -  744053( SMD)  2,5 , TDA2822 ( )-   2  (    ,  )

----------


## UY3IG

.      IRF510.        .   -  ,        -   20,  .   ( 2  ) -  60 .   -   .       .      (WA2EBY)        .            .     510  50,       -     "... , 5/9,  . 73!..."      ,         - .    ,      :2sa1075, 2sa1215, 2sa1216, 2sa1232, 2sa1265, 2sa1294, 2sb1647, 2sc2290, 2sc2921,2sc3907.    -  ?      .

----------


## YES

- -             ,           -40       .      -    TRX       .       .   .- ur3iag-    IRF510   50   .       20-25    .       .          .     ,   .   ,   ,      IRF510    , ,  .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

(, - UT2FW)  ?    IRF510 (    )?

----------


## YES

,   ,   UT2FW    .     YES-97  931  100      .    30-50    ,   IRF510.     (   ).   ,-  .

----------


## Raskat

To YES

...,  ,    1-50     .      -120.     .    - .            ? ,      30     ? , - ,     ...   ?

----------


## YES

- Raskat-   .    507.

----------


## rx9cim

,     rare metalls  18, 507?          ,     .

----------


## UT7DX

To RX9CIM
  20          
      18.

----------


## Serg007

> ,      :2sa1075, 2sa1215, 2sa1216, 2sa1232, 2sa1265, 2sa1294, 2sb1647, 2sc2290, 2sc2921,2sc3907.    -  ?      .


, .    ,  ,   .
  2sc2290 -    SSB  30,      ,      :Very Happy:  , 2sa1075.

----------


## rx9cim

:      ,      ?

----------


## Serg007

> :      ,      ?


       ,      ,     , DG2XK      ,     .8

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> rare metalls  18, 507? 
> -------------------------------------------------
>        ,   .


  .  -       .

----------


## rx9cim

( )   , ..               ?

----------


## victor hoffman

! to Serg 007. ,        ,  layout,,     ?        .   !

----------


## US5CAA

?
    .

404 File Not Found: The File files/_dr1pa2_166.rar does not exist.

----------


## US5CAA

, !
,  IRF   ?

----------


## R4IN

,
     ""  1   12  D3 ( ),  -    12  D3  33 .          (     "").

----------


## V

to -yes   ,     ,  VT3, R10  30 .            .   .    , R27  R28 ,    .  ,         R29    ,  .
  ,      -  ,      ,   ,.   -2  .       .    QRM  ,     . ?         ,,   .
TO -rx9cim
    ,    507

----------


## YES

- Nicko-     ,       .   ,    -   (  )        .

----------


## UR4CU

.    UW3DI-1, "".   .

----------


## ut8lv

To serg007  :Exclamation:        1   YES2002,       18-19 DB.       ,  . I-II (mini-yes)  .   ?c  :!:

----------


## V

,   ,  -  .
   ..   .

----------


## UR4CU

DL7PGA.  4  .

----------


## UT7DX

To US5CAA

----------


## US5CAA

To UT7DX
!   ,      http://us5caa.qrz.ru/analyz.htm 
        !

----------


## YES

--      ,   ,     .    ( -     )   (     /=10).     20    20 ,     .      50 (   0,1 )      /.-ut8lv-   YES-2002   Tr1 4-6      -   MiniYES.                  (   ).      -  . :               ,        .            ,    (    )         .      Tr1 (YES-2002)       .          -         ,       DD1  DD3  .      Tr1  TR2  MiniYES. - US5MSQ,  -                  ,            .            .     TR2  MiniYES.           ,        .    Victor Hoffman     .  -      .     ?  .      ,      .    ,         .  !

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes.  ,    .         . , ,       .    .

----------


## UT7DX

,

    * *    
      .

----------


## rx9cim

2-   .  (     ).           ,          ().

----------


## Serg007

> 2-   .  (     ).           ,          ().


   ,

----------


## Serg007

> - US5MSQ,  -                  ,            .            .     TR2  MiniYES.           ,        .    Victor Hoffman     .  -      .     ?  .      ,      .    ,         .  !


, . 
        -      -      :Very Happy:  , ,        8O (       ) .          ,    ,       . 
         ,         ,      ,   .  -  ,     :Very Happy:  .

----------


## Raskat

,  ?   :Evil or Very Mad:  
,           !      .
 ...     ...,      ....  " "...       -    (,   )       ! 
    ,    : " , ,     ".
   !!!      PA   -    ! 
... ,     .......   :Crying or Very sad: 
... ,       ...

----------


## rx9cim

.   .

----------


## victor hoffman

!  -      .    ?    IRF !

----------


## rx9cim

to maksim:    .     2-      50  (47-49)  1,8 , 3,5 , 7.       5.

----------


## rx9cim

,    .    www.ua1zh.narod.ru   4 ,           , ..   ,      50.          100   ,        21.        -     .

----------


## rx9cim

to :   -       50  ,    16   96 ,       50

----------


## rx9cim

-        50.

----------

> -        50....


  "  ". .


> HDK97,         13-14    8


      . ,   . ,     ,        .  MiniYES   .  .      -  . ,       -  .
, .    ( )  .    .   .

----------


## maksim

To rx0cim: 907  904 ,    
 ,..

----------


## victor hoffman

! to Avers. ,      Layout,  ?

----------


## leokri

5-

----------


## victor hoffman

!      layout,.       .   !

----------


## Raskat

> victor hoffman
> 
> .. `! to Yes! ....
> 
> 
> ,       
> ,  .      .   , , .  ... yel


...     ...    :Rolling Eyes:

----------

.  , ,      .  "" .
 ,     ,    ,  , , .     . ?

----------

victor hoffman
    Sprint-Layout
     4-2002  47-52

----------


## RK4FB

> ! ,     Hoffman,.     .   ,      Layout,,   ,   .    ? ,  ?.  , , .


  :Very Happy:  
http://rk4fb.penzanet.ru/modules/myd...wcat.php?cid=1

----------


## radikale

, ! -  ...       ,     - ?    ,           .     .

----------


## V

-    
        ,   .  .     ,    . 
   ,       ,   HP Laser Jet 1020 
   EPSON 680   
      , 
  ,  ,   .    .   .
   ,    ,  . 
   .     
     .      ,      
    .    .    
         .   
   .  .   .  


    ,   .   ,  
    ,   
 ,      . 
     ,   ,      65 . . , .

----------


## victor hoffman

³ !       .      20 - 30 ,   5  .     ,  .   ,   .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

--> ua9ssa
   2,   2 -

----------


## ,

,   Mini YES-CW?WinRar  ,   .

----------


## yuku

YES 
> -           TR2  "  " (     15  17 ).
  ,  "     15  17"  !! ,           ( MiniYSE-CW).     .    .               ( ).
,  ,   ...      VT3       50  (             ).

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yuku! ,    .    , ,   .      ,    .        .        ,   . ,    ? ,  ,  .      .      .     ,   -   .   .

----------


## Nicko

To UT7DX

,      .       . 
          ,       .

----------


## yuku

> to yuku:       .   ?   :     ,    ,      /.


     7     ,   ,    ,    10      (    ).   (  )         ,     . ..        -    :Smile:      ...

----------


## ut8lv

TO       Serg007                                                                                             . Tr1( yes2002)    .   51dB.   70dB(    ?)    ?      Tr2?

----------

- ().       -01   .  20 m  ( -5...)-  .    80, 40, 15  ( -12...15 M)    .    ,   510 .     .           .   -         ,     .     ?
 20 m  .
,   ?   ?

----------


## rx9cim

to Nicko:      (30- )  rk4fb, -      ,   . 
to yuku:   ,             ,  ,            .      miniyes    200 ,       50      150,              150.    -           .
to ut8lv:    1.    -   - R16 (   ,        :Smile: ).

----------


## UN7GM

-   G4NCA,     .    ,      ,     ,   .

----------


## RA4FKU

!

  miniYES,   ,       6,5,   ?     5     " ",     ,      ,  .

----------


## rx9cim

to ut8lv and serge 007:    2?   2*4    .           - (   ).    20,     .

----------


## ut8lv

To Serg007.  .       .,        ,   r2(yes2002)   .      300/75   ,   "fritz zakel"12:15.   400.     ,     ,  .,         .    . RX9CIM    Tr1 2*12+6  .                                                                                               73!!!

----------

MINIYES.      .

----------


## ua0zaf

!
        MiniYES-CW, 74HC4053,TCA440,TDA2  822.
  ..

----------


## ua9ssa

!!!

-      ?

----------


## maksim

To ua9ssa:   .

----------

,   ?

----------


## dimar

,   : -         PIC      ?    mini-YES.

----------


## Pmakss

Averst.  ,  .    ,    : )

----------


## victor hoffman

javascript**:emoticon(  ' :Crying or Very sad: ') ! ,    ,    ?   ,     . ,   .    .    , ,  .    , ?  ,   ,   .    !      ,    .    .       .   !

----------


## rx9cim

To Raskat:    ,      -2400+-150.     .     RA3AO    2,8 .      2,4,     2,4      -      .     -     -,          .

----------


## victor hoffman

to UT7DX!  ,  !    ,   ,      !
to Raskat!  .     .      .

----------


## baschmin

To All:      .  ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## baschmin

> [   ,    - !!!


 ,  ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## rx9cim

,   ....

----------


## US5CAA

> To US5CAA:     ?  ... ...


  , .    (,   ),           ,    .
    .

----------


## Raskat

, , .     "".   ,   ""    ?

----------


## R2DNU

*Raskat*
       .

----------


## Raskat

,   .   8 865 140   8 865 090.        ?

----------


## rx9cim

-   ,     .

----------


## Serg007

.



> ,   .   8 865 140   8 865 090.        ?


    , ..   ,       , .       ,      300. 
      ,   -  ,         .    .    ? 
    ,     , .     ,       .
,  ,    ,       (   .6-8,   , ).
   ,             200-300.  ,    (    )  ,   .

----------


## Raskat

, .    "".    FLC-.     ,         .

----------


## rx9cim

-   - -4-106,            ,    - .     2*4      .  -   ,   ...

----------


## rx9cim

.

----------


## rx9cim

to SAn:  ,  . -     miniyescw     ,   - ,          SSB  CW. ,        ?      rd3ay.    yes97.      ?           -  20.    ,  .

----------


## R4IN

to rx9cim: 
,         ( ,    ).     ssb and cw      cw     ssb.        .    "" rk4fb.   ,         .         .
   RV4HV.
P.S.                   .

----------


## R4IN

to Raskat:
   R69, R70, C89       CW  SSB   .       SSB   40     .

----------


## radikale

!  - : -     IRF510   50    ? ,         .   ,     ).      ? 
 .

----------

............

----------


## ijk

> ??


- .   ,       - " "   .

----------


## Altair

,        MiniYES  ?

----------


## Victor

> 4 IRF-510   ,  6  IRF-520     .     ,  .    IRFP-360.  . , 4500  .    IRF    .


 
http://home24.inet.tele.dk/oz1pif/50MHz_IRF510.htm

----------


## victor hoffman

to . !   .   .   . !

----------


## rx9cim

to :     - -  ,    ,       -    .    ,      .

----------


## V

,, 
     ,/   / .( )

----------


## victor hoffman

to .  ! ,    ,          MiniYes.        6  4  ,      Nicko.  ,  ,    Layout,.  ,  ,  ,    . , ?      ?

----------


## EW1DX

To AversT
 ! !     !        ,   ( ) .     !!!

----------


## Raskat

...

----------


## us8ao

> ...


 !      ?

----------


## rx9cim

,  !      , - .  ,      -   R17.            470     1.    .       22, ..  19  41.

----------


## Vlad UA9DK

(  )





     (                 
)           


              (                                 )

----------


## victor hoffman

To Vlad Ua9DK.      .       :     - ,      .       ?      ,      -   .    ,     ?

----------


## ijk

> To Vlad Ua9DK.      .       :     - ,      .       ?      ,      -   .    ,     ?


  ,   - ,

----------


## Raskat

.
     .      .      3 .    .         ,       60.           -  . ,        (),   .      .   -.     ,    .     ...,        . 
...            !     .

----------


## Explorer

61,          .    .

       " ".

----------


## ew4dx

> .
>      .


    ,   40-       .     (    )   .    ,   ?

----------


## mmm333

, !  ?
 : "           " 
  ?          ?

  : "   -   R17.            470     1.    . "
  ?          ?

    .    ,   -      -!      , :  "        .   ,        L1, L2, L3     " 
        : -     (10)      1.   -   -  ???    L1,L2  L3     .

     ,  !       .      - .        !      .    !
  !

----------


## R4IN

2   . .

----------


## UA3YOB

.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## ut8lv

TO RAZOR.       .241022, . -22, /  101   E - mail : RV3YF (at) mail.ru     73    :!:

----------


## V

to  victor hoffman .     , ,     .
 ,    ,    .
         .

----------


## mmm333

> to mmm333:
>       MIXW2. .      ,  ,           .  ,           ..   ( )     .          .  RV4HV


______  ____
 ,  -.    ,       ?    !!! - !       !!!
   ,   ,              .
  ?       ,  ?  10  - ?    ,       Mix?    ?

      .  ,   ? 
.

----------


## EW1DX

! ,          ?   ( )       ,   .... (- 58 ),     ( )      .    . Ը.

----------


## rx9cim

.    ,         (   22-   ),     (   ),   .   -        (    -)     .   -  .     ,   .         .      ()      ( 20  ).   ,    ,        .

----------


## R4IN

to mmm333:
, .       14 .

----------


## R4IN

,   ,   ,                 .     ,       "" ..  ,      ..      .

----------


## R4IN

to maksim:
 , .

    (       VFO-   .)  VT4    ..    TX.     (       60-100  ).    TX     .       .

----------


## R4IN

,           ,      .   40    RV3AE  ,     .
 RV4HV

----------


## R4IN

to maksim:
   50% ..   (  ),        7   25 .         .        .  .

----------


## maksim

to SAn.     .

----------


## R4IN

,

----------


## R4IN

,   +RX     16  2    ,   .
DE RV4HV

----------

.........

----------


## R4IN

,     .           ,   .     .        .       .     10%-15%.      "".
   2.2 -       0.5 .
  RV4HV

----------


## R4IN

15  16  2,    ..  "" 2922 .14.   .  ,  7     ,   59.        SDR   PowerSDR.      .

de RV4HV

----------


## R4IN

14  16  2  3.9 (   R24).

----------


## R4IN

to :
    ""?

----------


## YES

- ,  -       .        . -SAn,  -   .      2,2  14  16      .      .        .   (   )    .

----------


## ut8lv

To Yes.
  yes2002.   .   .  .  :         DSB( ) 327,     ? 

UT8LV

----------


## YES

To-SAn-,         .    -     .         SSB  CW?   -UT8LV, ,    -  .   .

----------


## YES

Vitor Hoffman-        .         .  :  303 -    SSB      CW  SSB .     ,      CW   SSB .     ,        IRF.   :   15         45-50 .       .

----------


## YES

-SAn-,     . .     SSB  CW  ,    . .      1      2  ,      ?

----------


## maksim

,    
 .   .

----------


## R4IN

...
   R31    33  750.   .   .   .    .   10    ( ).

----------


## R4IN

R56 " ".

----------


## R4IN

to :
   .
         .    SSB           ""    (      ).     303   .     .

----------

............

----------


## Nicko

,  ,    .  303,  ?
  ?

----------


## Nicko

.
   .

----------


## R4IN

to mmm333:
   .
    ,         MINIYES?       QSO?    ,   ,      . 
de RV4HV

----------


## baschmin

> "    ".  -!     14  2    58  R36.


  !  ,   -  .     MiniYes-CW  13.12.2006  14  DA1  C58,C30, R24,R26  DR6 .            :Smile:      ,       ,               ( .  ..)  ?  :Sad:

----------


## EW1DX

To YES  !  !     / HEF4053B?

----------

.............

----------


## Raskat

!

......   RD3AY.          MiniYes.       (+5.     ).    ...

  MiniYes    ( SSB   303),   RD3AY. 
 , !      YES-97 (: DR1,DR2,C10,C8).

----------


## Raskat

2...    ...
        !    ... 
...  ...   ,     ...

----------


## yuku

> 2...    ...
>         !    ... 
> ...  ...   ,     ...


 2    !             .

----------


## YES

- ,   R17   ,  VT5,      ,   DD1,DD3            .         VFO   . -Raskat,    -       ,  .. -yuku,     2.     -     ,         RX  TX ?         2   .   SAn         -   2  . ......?     .

----------


## YES

-yuku.       . -         .                  -    .    .

----------


## rx9cim

,     510  1:1 909? -  ,     50   .

----------


## R4IN

40   50 QSO.  miniYes ,      .
de RV4HV

----------


## R4IN

,     9 .
    (    ) 
1. "" 2-,    ,     -79, 160, 80, 40,   ,   - .          .
2. R17-750 
3.  .  SSB.
4. R31-33, 41-0.01.

      ,        " ", "  ".
     .
   YES-98. YES-2002   miniYES.
de RV4HV

----------



----------


## ut8lv

To SAn
  .     .   (    74HC4053).
      YES-2002,        .
UT8LV

----------

............

----------


## R4IN

to ut8lv:
  74HC4053    .      ,   . 
 +1
de RV4HV

----------


## Nicko

to ut8lv
, ,      ,  903   .         744053  7486  903,     744053.,          2002-.

----------


## ut8lv

To SAn
    .DSB      .     .       . SUPER.    .
UT8LV

----------


## YES

-,    !        . .       -       . -ur3iag, ,      .      Raskat.        IRF520       .         . -SAn,    MiniYES      .    (    YES-2002 )      VT5   R19.

----------


## Nicko

to ur3iag
,          Notch    2002-?
   ,     Notch-.

----------


## bajda66

To SAn :   DSB YES 2002      
        .         .    .    Mini YES     .    .    ,     .  107    74161    ,  MiniYES W 1:1.     .

----------


## YES

,      -RV3DRK       300  ! -bajda66, . DSB   3-      ,    . .- Fedor, 744066     ,         7486.

----------

..........

----------

...........

----------


## syomin

MiniYES-CW:
 5    68   6   100 .     MiniYES      :   -     100    ( DR2)  68 ?

----------


## ra6lpo

!  ,      1742.  (10   ).

----------


## R4IN

to ra6lpo:
    "" ?

----------


## YES

,!  -syomin,  DR2  100    ,      . - victor hoffman, 303    303       .   303,. -ra6lpo,     1742   58

----------


## R4IN

to ra6lpo:
 .

----------


## YES

, !          MiniYES-CW.          -RX9WD.  .     IRF 520          .   .   :   15     6,5 ,      200   (   )    50   50 ,     50     2-30     1-2 .      14,15              -30 .  , "" .         IRF.    ,  IRF 510       ,  .         .

----------


## maksim

to SAn.   ""  ?

----------


## baschmin

> ?


  ..        ...   :Very Happy:

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes.      . ,   ,  -    Layout,.   .    12    ,     10?   .

----------


## UR5SAJ

!    :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## ra6lpo

rz4hk.   ,    (10), (6),   (     ,    -   ).ra6lpo

----------


## Raskat

. , ,  .      !  ! 
 303.    ?

----------


## mikey

i i  SMD.   .

----------


## rx9cim

to Raskat:     RX,      147 (VD8)-   -   9 1742-   0,2-   .     .    .

----------


## mikey

To Igor L
,   521  SMD.     ,    SMD.  SMD  ,    .      i,  .  i (   )   VHF,UHF  i.,     ,    .- ,      i     .    - .  -  .   -    -       (  ).  .
73 DE LZ2ELM

----------


## R4IN

....
  ,     .
de RV4HV

----------


## R4IN

to Nicko:
        RZ4HX.       1768     (     5618),      ,      (   )

----------


## Serg007

> Egord
> --------------------------
> 74HCF4053      , F  FAST-.


 ,   .
74HCF40    ,    HCF40  HF40, ,    .       ,   :Exclamation:         CD4000 (   561),      (    :Very Happy:  )  1561.    74HC4053       -  20-30       (  3-4 ) 8O  , ..    miniYES   .   ,   ,       :Crying or Very sad:  . 
 ,         -      1-2,    -  .

----------


## Nicko

to SAn
.

----------


## rx9cim

to baschmin:  507   -    311, 18.  2822       (  ,  2822- 2*4,  2822-2*2,    ).

----------


## R4IN

,  TDA2822M 8     .  TDA2822   16 .

----------


## ua0zaf

HCF4053,    ,     ,        .

----------


## Raskat

...
L2  L3  ...
  ,   ... ,   ...   ...  ...   Icom-718       :Smile:

----------


## AlexanderT

baschmin
    CD74HCT4053E..     
-----------------------------------
  -,   ,                    .

----------


## R4IN

to Raskat:
M  IC-718     ,   718    40,    (    miniYES) 
      .  4-154,  28610.0    13  .   50      .   (718  )       .    28600.0 (10 ).    5 .              .  ,    . ,     ,      /.

----------


## ua0zaf

8O    HCF4053,  ,  ,  .
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UT7DX

To ,    Dr3  3:

  1.       -  .
  2. -50w      - 97w    
  3.     . 
  4.       
 . 
  5.     .

----------


## YES

- UT7DX,             ,      50    50         50   ""  .     ,      (     ..   50%- 50    !!).  (  )    50  ( 646      ).      ,     . - EW1DX, -             MiniYES-CW , ..   "".

----------


## YES

-Victor Hoffman,               . .     -       .

----------

.........

----------


## YES

, ! ,    ,        (  TR3).    ,     .  ,         .      (1,2,3,5)  744053.    . .   ,          .    ,              .

----------


## ut8lv

(  )  .   600
UT8lV

----------


## Anatolij

!     2.

----------


## ua0zaf

16.03.2007.rar ,      ,      .

----------


## V

To-Fedor  .    ,    ,   -  yes-2002,        .   .   .     27 
.      ,      .

----------


## Anatolij

-    .

.

----------


## ua0zaf

PIC16F84,      .

----------


## Anatolij

10

----------


## Anatolij



----------


## Anatolij

,     ,
    "  "
 ,    :-)

----------


## Anatolij

28

----------


## YES

-Anatolij,        ,     - (..  1:4) "  " TR2  MiniYES.    TR2   ..  (    )      TR2             .   LC-       .

----------

...............

----------

.........

----------

............

----------


## ijk

[quote=""]


> .       .


           -3  . !
 .

----------

...............

----------

....

----------


## AlexanderT

.     
--------------------------------------------------
 -  -    10 ...

----------


## EW1DX

TO YES:
!  !
 .    ,       .    ?         ,      (*   -  MiniYES  ,*   ) TRX,   .....
 . 
Ը. 
ew1dx@mail.ru.

----------

..........

----------


## Anatolij

.      50  
 .  () 
 51 .    .   
   -  


"" ,  -    
 :-).
   28 .

----------


## Anatolij

,  2 ,    .

----------


## Anatolij

-  

  ( ),    
  , 

.    150,  
  360  , 28 .

----------


## YES

To-Anatolij,         "  ".      2                     TR2  ..     .        TR2   -  (       ).    !       ,..      .         ,. . -   .       TX   .  TR2   YES-2002  .     MiniYES     VT4,          .           .

----------


## YES

-Anatolij,           TR2    ,      .      .         .  ,      RX  TR2   :   50    100+100.            ,   TR2      50  VT4.       ( )     50 ,   .       ( )   TR2    .                .

----------


## Anatolij

, ,    .    
 .      
   ,   
  ,     
    .   
   .

----------

> !
> ,       ,  .


  ,    -        ...  :Laughing:   :Crazy:

----------


## yuku

> !
> ,       ,  .


   ,     3 ,   30 ,    .    .

----------


## YES

-Anatolij,  .       . .

----------

,      !!!
       , ,  !      .
73!!!
UY7QQ.

----------


## R4IN

.    .
            .     (   
 ).
de RV4HV

----------


## Nicko

,    ()    ,    ""- , ,     "".

----------


## Raskat

50 .  1000.  . ...
40  - 85
10  - 2000


...  ,   ...        ....
...to Alex007. ,     FLC-!  ,      !!!
... ,   ? !   !      ,  ,  !!!
...! ,  !   "",     .    .    .     144,  20,  SSB.     . ,    (    - ).  ,      .      (),    ... -    .    .    3,     ,   5   ...    0,8,   18.     50  1000 (. ). ...     1500... ... ! ,     .    ! ,      -  "".    ... 
...   1500  1000?  ?    ? 
... : ,   ""  -   -    3?
.

----------


## aleks40

. MiniYes CW ,     ,     .  7     2.8V,  5 150  .           L2     7

----------


## RD3AY

> baschmin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Raskat
> 
> ...


F = (8865.832 - F/2) - 0.3
F = (8865.832 + F/2) + 0.3

:
F -      
F -      
F -      -6

----------


## rx9cim

:      , ..    .    .

----------


## baschmin

> To baschmin
>     ,      f ?


      DSB        . DSB?   :Smile:       ?          .     ?       -   :?

----------


## Raskat

,   , ,    (, ""   ). 
  ""     6,8   L4=75.
...  ...
   ,       ,       ?    . L1-18     f=8 865      300  3 .        12  2.    ( ) L1  L2      ?
...    -      ,   ?
?
.

----------


## victor hoffman

,   ?

----------


## Nicko

to Raskat
      S-,   1  1,9(  )   L1-L3    S-,     5 .

----------


## rx9cim

To Raskat:          .  -  (gram, spectrolab   )-     ,           (   ).   .       ,    ,   .                ( ,    )

----------


## AlexanderT

Serg007
-------------------------
-     ...
        ,      -RZ3DON-3.mp3
     ,    20      200-300,    ""    200-300.

----------


## maksim

to ur3iag.    ?
3 -,    
MiniYES.    , 
   50,   - 13,2.
  - 200,  -5,5-6,8.
  .  
,   ,
 ,  .
,  ,
   .

----------

............

----------


## UY3IG

TO Maxsim:     ,   .      YES98   HDK97.  YES98     . -    (50)?    ?     50?      .     .      -  .   .   , .

----------

............

----------


## eu7ea

CD4053BE ???????

----------


## maksim

To eu7ea.CD4053- 561,
  5-6

----------


## R4IN

to mmm333 ( ):
,  .

----------


## UT7DX

To mmm333


    (2.7 ) R   90  120  
   MiniYES.

----------


## maksim

SAn.!     , ,  
?

----------

.............

----------


## rx9cim

. ,         10  - ,  .

----------


## maksim

MiniYES .
   150100,
3102   315.     ,   
.  . 
     ,.

----------


## rx9cim

.  .

----------


## ut0ho

> MiniYES .
>    150100,
> 3102   315.     ,   
> .  . 
>      ,.


  140100  ?

----------


## Raskat

> YES-97.         :
> 1.       S-     ?
> 2.      VT6-3.   1,8?  R23 R22?
> 3. ,         .  ""    ...
>        ?   -135        (-127)?         91,R71?
> .


...,    ...

----------


## Raskat

to lz1kz      !!!    10.   VT14   .  ...

----------


## V

To maksim 

   ,  
 27,    12  2
 49  :Laughing:

----------


## rx9cim

, ..     (    -).       ,           (      :Smile: .
to Victor:    ,     ?    Tx -.

----------


## maksim

.   .
   , ,
  ,,.
, .   .

----------


## baschmin

?

----------


## V

.   ?

----------


## Nicko

,   ,        .

----------


## YES

-  maksim.

----------


## Raskat

,  !
..., .     ?     -     .    2 - 40.     ,  1  2    20 .    - ...
  ?
...     +TX  18 (Monitor CW)?

----------


## rx9cim

.  CW ,   - .      .  -      R29  R39  300  5,6.

----------


## rx9cim

to Victor:    /  -     ,      .      ?

----------


## Raskat

.
 1  : 
 28-230
 21-350
 14-430
 7-215
 3,5-130
 1,8-30
,    50 .

----------


## Raskat

1

----------


## UT7DX

To 

  notch 

    * 
  *     
      ( )
             .
       - 
    :
   1. .     .196;
   2. . .  ...      c.207.

    .   YES2002   50-60 dB.

----------


## YES

-UT7DX, , !   ,    .          .   ?   -  .    (     ) . ,,     .    -60     .           MiniYES   .             MiniYES-CW.  -Raskat,     .       YES-97,      .         .           ,         .        2-  "",      .        .

----------


## UT7DX

,
        ,  
   -   ,   
         .
     60 dB     

    **    .

   .

  - WPX SSB contest ,     

       73!   US5D

----------


## YES

-UT7DX, ,   . ,       ,   .       327+363 - .        -   .    ,        .

----------


## R0SBD

,      +24      IRF520       .63  (     IRFZ20)?                  ,      +14 (      +12 ).         +3,6 ,      +4,1 .      ,       -    .

----------


## UT7DX

To RW3FY

 C  **  MiniYES -   ,
     .      -
 YES 2007   YES 2002.


   1 (      ) ...

----------


## RW3FY

> C  **  MiniYES -   ,
>      .      -
>  YES 2007   YES 2002.


   ,       ""  ""     ---  ,   -  .       , , -,    .  , ,  .

73!

----------


## Nicko

to bajda66
  100%.

----------


## YES

- RW3FY,   !      -          .   MiniYES      .           YES-97 -  .    .    (. ).          .    -6   .       .   ? () -     .       .       -,          .    , (    )   .

----------


## RW3FY

> - RW3FY,   !      -          .   MiniYES      .           YES-97 -  .    .    (. ).          .    -6   .       .   ? () -     .       .       -,          .    , (    )   .


, !

   . ,  .    -  ,       ,     ,    ---  ,     ,      .     ,       .  ,       , , , ,   ,     . 
1.     ,  .          ()      ? , ,       /  (      )?
2.               ?    ,        ,           .      -   .
3.            ---       .  ,       - -?

     -     ---          . 

73!

----------


## Nicko

to UT7DX
,   2002-    13,   ?
   ,     ,    ,         .
 UR1ME.

----------


## Nicko

to ut8lv
,   ,     .   .     ,  :     ?
 UR1ME

----------


## Nicko

to ut8lv
 ,  .   .
 UR1ME

----------


## Raskat

to SAn -  ?

----------


## YES

- Raskat,            20?  ?      VT4   ?   -    ?     (      )  -  . SAn-  ,  .    2    (   )  ""   ,       .                   .       (   )   1     50 ?

----------


## RK4FB

> -    10.      .   TX-CW   9-82   1   300.   9 -  2,4  4 . ?


     39  R9=3,9   -      :Very Happy:

----------

,     54            R13  R14 ...     ...      -   ,    ...

----------


## mikey

BF980      327?

----------


## YES

- Raskat, !     :        ? ...... 327-   .      ,   .       .  BF998-

----------


## YES

-Raskat,      .            TR2 (   15  17).   TR2  .,         .     ....... To-VS,   .      MiniYES   ,       .       ?

----------


## ut8lv

To YES
 BF998-    
   327  2  ?

UT8LV

----------


## YES

-ut8lv, -    ,     .      ,      .

----------

... -      :Very Happy:   ,           :Very Happy:      ,   (        :Laughing:  )  80 -       :Smile:       -  ,      .   ,   : .  , ?       ,    " "-       :Very Happy:    ,      -   VD21-23    BB112,      ..

----------


## vic_212

To UT7DX
 , ,  ,   ,   ???

----------


## rx9cim

to Raskat:     -,    ?  -     -   ,       .     ,    ,     49   30    (     )      rv3fy.

----------


## UY3IG

TO raskat:  ,     (  ).      ,   ,         .       .  , .

----------


## UY3IG

TO raskat: , ,        .           .         .      .

----------


## UT7DX

To vic_212

         -
    ,           ,      1500 
.
        Raskatu -     
 **  ,        
        .

----------


## victor hoffman

to yuku.  !   350,  ? BF 961  ?   .

----------


## V

To Raskat -   ,       VT4     ,     .  62 ,13, DR2 
   ,   VT4 ,   .      .
   ,     
/   /  12 ,    .
        vt4      
    2 ,     ,    ,   S- .
   1 .    
.

----------


## yuku

> to yuku.  !   350,  ? BF 961  ?   .


 bf961 bf980 bf998  ,    350,          .         .      .

----------


## yuku

....    1-48   :   ...      ...           (     ) ,    ,           ,        ...        ,   ... ,    ,      ...         , ,  ,   ...           ..     ...
  .

----------


## R0SBD

1-38  :
       12  (          ),        497 .         - .             - . -   ,         .
            ,        .         .       :
http://ur5eqf.narod.ru/freq/freq.htm#A1.1

----------


## V

..-         ,    .   
    ,   ,      
  ,       .          
   ,.13-15    ..   ,      
  -    ,  ,    .    .
    .  .    .   . 
   .     LM317T,  , ,  14212 ,   5     .  ..,    .
            ,    .     .      ../   /  615  15  600  .

----------


## UY3IG

TO V:      .   .

----------


## Raskat

!
 !

----------


## VS

- (,  ,    ) -    (    ""     ,  ) - .         .   . 2.2007. ?

----------

,        .    (  R66)?

----------


## UA3T

Raskat.    .    (   )     Mini YES        .      .          . ,  .      .       (    )      .    .  UA3TAO

----------


## radikale

!
     UA3TAO.     ,   ,      .   ,    .    ,   - .    .  ,    .         .   raskat    .    !   ,   ,         ,   ..

  .   :    BF998 smd. 
  :           YES 2002.
 .
  UY9ID, .

----------


## maksim

MiniYES-2

----------


## RD3AY

> !
>      UA3TAO.     ,   ,      .   ,    .    ,   - .    .  ,    .         .   raskat    .    !   ,   ,         ,   ..
> 
>   .   :    BF998 smd. 
>   :           YES 2002.
>  .
>   UY9ID, .


        UDAFF.COM
      ,    ....

   .

----------


## RYA

> MiniYES-2


        LAUOT   ?   .

----------


## Raskat

To ur3iag 
... GORA     ,   ,   ...
              ...,       ...

...     .     .      -    .
 , Raskat.
73!

----------

( R34   .)     .    (     )         :?            R74 C48 R 45 .          :Sad:        .   ,    RX  1742    10-  ...

----------


## maksim

*  Microsof Photo Editor Offis 2000. 1:1  Lauota.

----------


## YES

, !           MiniYES-2.       DSB , -   ( . ) " "  TR2.     3102  315    55.     MiniYES-2    .

----------


## YES

-uuuu,      SUPER!            " "  .

----------


## US5EDT

To-YES,     ,    ,    2,     ,         /    .

----------


## V

To ut5ukr-       ,    .            
   ,   , -55 , 28        
  10,      YES ,    50,   10 ,   ,      YES
       1  3 ,
  7 . 10   24  , .  ,   ,         ,      ,
        , 
  .

----------


## V

To ua3iag       I1RRT

----------


## baschmin

VT4  646  972 ?

----------

MiniYesCW     :Crazy:  (,     :Very Happy:  ) ,         ,        :Very Happy: 
  ()    .      ,  ...      ?
     R45, R74 - -   R25,R43  R34   ,   .            :?     ,      , - 80    :Crazy:

----------

to Nicko:  ,   ,   :  :

----------


## alex1962

()          .      ,     !

----------


## UT7DX

To ur3ilf - 

   MY2.rar   
 **       
   . ,  , 
 .

----------


## Nicko

to 
     48?   0,01,  R45  ( 10),   .
        .  2   ?

----------


## ur3ilf

2 UT7DX.
    !      
       .  :Evil or Very Mad:  
      smd,     AD9832  .  .   !   
 MINI-YES!    ,    
       368         ?  -
    -      
9-10  15.       2/4  500131.
   ,     368.
74HC74    ,    -     . 8O 

    .  :Very Happy:

----------


## V

TO -ALEX 1962      ,

----------


## Vitaly

,      .   , R13    VT4  R15/C9  ,        VT3  R11/C7.     ,    .

----------


## rz3bp

Alex1962. 
http://avers.jino-net.ru

----------

> UT7DX
> 
> To Vitaly
> 
>          **   .63   (550,76)      . R13 -    VT3  R11/C7.
> 
> 
>       :


      ( ?)      :?

----------


## maksim

To Vitfky.    
,   .63.

----------

MiniYes2    +TX CW(20 ).       R33  +TX SSB ?       ( ) :?

----------


## EU1ME

> MiniYES-CW2  SprintLayout 4.0.    SMD   ,   ,   .  TBA2822  TBA2822M.-     .


  -

----------


## EU1ME

44, 48, 95, 66, 10

----------


## vf

!
     A244D,  ,     2
     .

----------


## ua9ocb

> !
>      A244D,  ,     2
>      .


 : http://www.datasheetcatalog.com
  .

----------


## AversT

!




> rz3bp
> 
>  Alex1962. 
> http://avers.jino-net.ru
> 
> 
>    .... ...   " - ". : "       !" .


"     ..."  :Smile:  .      .

  ,      .  ,        MiniYES  ,         .      ,       .            ,    ,    -  .         ,  .       :Smile:  .   " "   , ,  .     ,      139,         MY2 .
   ,       .   .

----------


## victor hoffman

!      ,        ?   .

----------


## vf

!
 UA9OCB.  .     .  -.
    (  )
http://www.datasheet4u.com/?gclid=CM...FSoMQgodBgm7qQ.

     .

----------

smd/

----------


## rx9cim

,       rd3ay?   2 7474,     .

----------


## rx9cim

303+603,  /  =3,    =1,5,     .

----------


## Raskat

to 
     Layot-V4.

----------


## YES

-,   TR2    ,   .

----------


## RD3AY

> to 
>      Layot-V4.


      4 ,   5   .

----------


## rx9cim

to Raskat:         ?     1-104,  .   4   .

----------


## rx9cim

,    3,5  15.    ,      .       -      ,            ,           /=3,16.

----------


## Lerik

to YES
 !         "...         . "   
          ???
 ?

----------


## baschmin

to All:  , VT4 .    646  2SC2166?

----------


## EW1DX

To ALL:  -    MiniYES     / ""???     !!!

----------

..............

----------

............

----------


## ur3ilf

-  !!!
   1:1    .
+    YES.

----------


## Lerik

> -Lerik, .    ...     .  ( )     .  ()    ,     .


  , .

----------


## Lerik

> to :    ,   7474       2?


        .       ,        "",     ,     .

----------


## Lerik

> 9  10        100 .        :       9  10  +5    .  
> To Lerik:    -    UT2FW    8,      .


 2    ?

 2 ,    ?
     ,    ? 
   4053  7474 ?
   ,     9  10 ?

 8           8       .             . 
   4053    ,     .

----------


## Lerik

to   " .... , ,     . ...."

,   !!!!!

to   "... ,          ( 9  10). ,   ,     . "
        ....      .      ....
      ,              .              ....

----------

............

----------


## maksim

To yuku.   VD7-210-   9,R15  
150,    
..

----------


## YES

-rx9cim,    -      ( ).    R16 R18.       9  10   !   .  7474    9  10   100  .      6-7 .

----------


## yuku

> ,-yuku.327  ,   " .    ,    SSB/CW     303.      .         US5EDT


   ....       ...     ..      . ....

----------


## US5EDT

to yuku.

----------


## US5EDT

to yra.  RX  TX?

----------


## US5EDT

TRX - ,       327

----------


## yra

RX.  40

----------


## AversT

327        QRZ.RU   http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?t...A%E0+%CA%CF327
       .      -  "", . ,    ,     ,     .  ,     ,   .

----------


## YES

To-Yra,  MiniYES1  61    12 . 2   82-150 .      MiniYES  .  (  1  )    (   )  .         ,   7474 (   !!! )   ,     !       .

----------


## YES

,   .

----------

> 


 -,     ?   .PCX   ?

----------


## EW1DX

-   MINIYES? ,   ?
 (YES)!          ! (    ).

----------


## r4fk

Layout ,    ,       !  :Sad:

----------


## Explorer

to *YES*

   IRF530,                  ?

 UR7MA

----------


## YES

To-Explorer,   IRF530  .             . , ,  ,      IRF       (  ).  -Serg,    DJVU .

----------


## V

, !  
,   .  ,  .     BC847CDW    SOT363  ,        ,       , ,

----------


## RW3FY

!

*To YES:*

,      notch-     ?              ---    - ?

     ---       ---   ,     (    ),  ,   ,    ,    notch.    ,         .        ---       ,       ---       FT-990  :Smile: 

P.S.           --- ,     .  55...60     ( ,    )   28...30   .          .

73!

----------

,          ?      47. 49-      .

----------


## YES

- RW3FY,   ,   -           60-65  ,     35-40 .       (       ).      , ..                .              .       .       -UT7DX,       1,3,4-        20 .     DR3     .         3.2           .   - ,         .

----------


## UT7DX

To 

    1.     TX/RX   
http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute...ae-delay.shtml
    2.        
           Dr3.      -
      140     
 ,      c 
.
    3.       2.
    4.           VFO2.


  MiniYESa

----------


## rx9cim

rd3ay:        368   .    7474  ,      .

----------


## rx9cim

to ur3iag:       ,  ,    .         .

----------


## Lerik

> to *YES*
> 
>    IRF530,                  ?
> 
>  UR7MA


  ,   20       40,       ,       ...

----------


## Lerik

510  520,      ?  .          :Smile: ))

----------


## AlexJ

> .   510  120  270.     .


      .?

     DR1-DR5  :  ,   ,     06?,  ?
    ,      ,     ,       ?

----------


## R4FFQ

,      2,(   Yes2 )    .      .    .     , .

----------


## RU9WG/9

2:    ,   ,        ..     - .     ,   .

----------


## V

Alex-007     .
To -RA4FFQ--
   --     30-40.     20-25
   4   .
 ,     8  ,        8 
       ,       16  ,   .
     4        ,     


    . 3 ,  4   .
  .       .  
    ,   MYes-2

----------


## R4FFQ

> Alex-007     .
> To -RA4FFQ--
>    --     30-40.     20-25
>    4   .
>  ,     8  ,        8 
>        ,       16  ,   .
>      4        ,     
> 
> 
> ...


,  .

----------

, ,       DM2002?            MINIYES-.  :Very Happy:

----------


## UT7DX

-    


   (    )

----------

!
                ,   ,           .      -155       ,    .       MiniYES.    ..

----------


## YES

,  !          ,    ,   " " TR2.     . .............   (   19-00 )      MiniYES-CW (c ).   (-40 ).   20     .      ,        "" .        ,         .     .          ( 15 - 20  ).      .   ,  -   ,       .    -        9  .  -     .   UR5VCQ,           -    .   - SP9LJD.  -   59+    .      .            .       !

----------


## RW3FY

> -RW3FY, ,        . ,      .        (   ) .   . !


,   ,      .    -,     ---            ,         :Smile:  ---      :Smile:  . 

      (     ),    ,      .     .      ---   ,    ,         -    .      ,    . 

73!

----------


## r4fk

01

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> !
>                 ,   ,           .      -155       ,    .       MiniYES.    ..


        (  )   -     .        H- -
"  FST3125+74AC86". 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=4213

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,    ...
    -   ()     (  ,   ),   TC4-1T.

----------

.  .

----------


## UT7DX

-   

     13*5.5*5    
     ~5.2.
   ** :

   1.  ;
   2.   . ;
   3.         ().

     ,  
   .

----------

,    
 20-   Igor L           ,  MiniYES  ,   /.        ,   Ѕ .
  ,     MiniYES CW  /    ,    . 
            .                       .          ,       ,    ,  ,    . 
     . 
-      , Igor L        /      .
,      !!!      .

----------


## maksim

89 "Mini YES-2.1.rar".

,     
, .

----------


## rz3bp

.
  .

----------

to YES(and not only)  :Very Happy:  :           ?  ,         ,            18  40     SSB  5( )        .  :Very Happy:  
    L4    -  .      46  45     -        :?  ..

----------


## AlexJ

To ra3wsw, To .
PA    ?
     PA,    PA     15-18.

----------


## UT7DX

-   

  1.    
     -Dr6   0.67   -0.35  .  
 6.5    -18.5 / ;
     -Tr2    9/    

      Dr6,Tr2     
    2.  
     -  Dr6    40 . 10    12*5*5   80 -90 ;
      -     Tr1,Tr3   
?

----------


## maksim

to US4LCV.   L3,L4  ,
  .
 .

----------


## UT7DX

-    

    13*5.5*5     
     ~5. 
   ** : 

1.  ; 
2.   . ; 
3.         ().

----------


## ur3ilf

-  !    (VT10+VT11)  3102.     315    :Exclamation:        49.  315 ""  49    ..  t "" .

----------


## UT7DX

.

   :

    1-5  , 2-10 .
      ** 200 . 
   ,   /RX , 

     .   
 **.

----------


## YES

- Ut7DX, -   ""  .          .

----------


## vf

!
To Raskat.  .        0,7 (,  " -" .154),  -  " " .47,     .   .     .81 .
     .

----------


## UY3IG

TO :    ,    24 .       (             .)

----------


## UY3IG

TO rk4fk:   -  ,  .

----------


## victor hoffman

to ur3iag  !  ,      ,        .    6  ,   a mail...    - !

----------


## UR0ET

to: ur3iag
  (ur0et gav mail ru)  -     .   :
http://forum.cqham.ru/faq.php#43

----------


## AversT

!

           .lay,   UR3IAG.

----------


## UY3IG

TO : ,    ,   YES2002,     5908.   327   302.      ( ).

----------


## UY3IG

,    24.

----------


## UY3IG

!           ,     .             UA1ZH     YES. !

----------


## UY3IG

, .
TO rk4fk:      1  ( HDK97).      - 120  160,80,40,20  (   - 11).  15 - 80    10  - 60.      (  UA1ZH),  :   1      .     .    VT1 22   5.1 .   " ".

----------


## EU1ME

to ur3iag
   R1  22,  2,2 .

----------


## YES

, !          ,           "  "  .

----------


## rx9cim



----------


## tumanov

!
        28 . .        AversT-   pse!  
       " "       Layout

----------


## UT7DX

:

        TR3  
 DR5.       DR5  .
    **    
       **
        -
       **  .
        DR5.

----------


## Lerik

!!!!
   LM350   ?   ?

----------


## YES

- ut8lv, -     YES-97       131(139)    5-6 .   - UT7DX, -   DR5     (    ).

----------

To UA1ZH      .        .      ,       ?

----------

> To-.   DDS .?


 DDS   20 .

----------

> To 
> DDS       ?  ?        ?


  ,      :   AD811       .   ,           -.           .        .

----------

!    ,   - ,    , ,    .  - !

----------

............

----------


## RW3FY

* :*
   RU3GA.      AD9851      .        ,     ,     .              "fuzzy logic" ---       .       ( 10),   (        -,         (    UT2FW),     ,      ,    ---     SDR-   ). , ,     -  .     ---      ---   ,    -    ---      1000    (  ,   -) ,  64, 100  128   ,    .   ---     -  ,   ,       ---      ---    RIT/XIT -.

73!

----------

> AD811?  Ka      ?
> 73


     ,     .   (DDS)      ,       ,         :Smile:             ..       :?

----------

............

----------


## maksim

Raskat,San  
 Mini YES ,  
 .

----------


## RW3FY

> RW3FY
> 
> * :*
>    RU3GA. ...     ---...
> 
> 
> , !
>     ,        RD3AY.     .    - -157.   .   " "        4-        .    .   .      .          - 10\ (  10 ).   . , -   -   .    -  ,   .    .   -     
>  ,     .


,  !

"Ƹ"  ---    ,    , (     ),       (        - ).    ,     .       RD3AY  ,          ,    .       ,      ,   .

 RU3GA  , ..      ,      ,    .  ,   ,        ,    ---    ,        ,     . 

  ---        -   ,     (-      ).       ,      ---  ,  .

  ---       , -,       TS-x50,     TS-x40. , -,       .         --- IMHO  .        "fuzzy logic" ,         ---    RC  ,   ---  -   (    1000   ,  ) ---  ,        .        .       ,  -.  , ,  ,     ,        .

  .  

73!

----------


## RK4FB

> ?        ,   ,     ,    .   ,        ,  .. .


  ,        :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:         ""   :Crazy:

----------


## RK4FB

> 


    ---    ,     ,   -  :Very Happy: 
 :Very Happy:

----------

> To UA1ZH      .        .      ,       ?


       ...       .      ?  .   ,  IRF510 -   ,           .     28      ,  3.5 -        .     ,    IRF510  MS1307. (- 2SC1307)              .    ,  ,     .      3.5  , (IRF510 - 8 ). 
       : 1.    . . ,   ,       .         . 2.           . ( -  ) 3.           .              .  ,  .  -   ""   40  50.      ,  .
   -        -   IRF -  .   -  .      MRF150     .

.

----------


## ut8lv

TO AversT
     UA1ZH     
.  100    .
73  UT8LV

----------

To UA1ZH
    , .     ,     .
.

----------


## ua9ssa

!!!

           ,  ( )     ,    CW     (    )

P.S.  100       ....

----------

> to :
>  IRF510-520    - RD16HHF1.  4   www.rtk-service.de 
> 
> 73! de DL1BA


Danke!    :Smile:        IRF510-520.       :Very Happy:   :  :  

   :    16   ?      ,    ...
  ,   ,     ( 0.8 )  16     ,     .       ( ).          :Very Happy:

----------


## YES

,  !     ""         !!!     ,                 .   ,   .          :      "MiniYES"    ,  ,  ,  ,      ,   ,       .      "  "       ,        "  "  TRX .     .        .       ,        TRX   .   ,      ,             .      ,   "MiniYES" ,       .          ,  (   )     .         "  "        ,    " MiniYES "    .  ..     ,         "  "   TRX ,          !

----------


## AversT

,  !

,           MiniYES.   ,  ,     ,   ,            . ,            .      ,  -     :Super: .         -    1.5...2        ,   :   -,         - ,   .,   .       ,        MiniYES.

----------


## tumanov

!  
To Avers T           RU ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,     .   (DDS)      ,       ,                    ..       :?



       .          

"DDS-Signalgeneratoren praktisch aufbauen und anwenden"

        :

- DS-Technik
- DDS-Board DDS 20
- DDS 20 als Mess- und Prfsender
- DDS 20 als lokaler Oszillator fr DRM-Empfang
- DDS 20 als Steueroszillator in einem Phasenregelkreis (PLL)
- Frequenzbereicherwei  terung durch externen PLL
- Steuerung ber PC
- Anbindung an Normalfrequenzsender

          .    ,         ..

73

----------


## Victor

> Victor- !    LY2BOK      ,       IRF640 .


 ,  ,.

----------


## AversT

> To AversT
>       ?????   - .  
> Yes :
> 
>     "  "        ,   " MiniYES "    . ..


  , ,      .      ?

----------


## AlexanderT

Victor
...  ,.
---------------------------------------
   , IRF640            610 ,         , 160-80  40   ???

----------


## AversT

> , LY2BOK   ,


, !

      ,    :Very Happy:  .
        ,   ...         ,      : 1 - 14 .

----------

.......

----------


## tumanov

,          -     .
 ,         .   AversT  
      .

----------


## AversT

95 . . 




> ,         .   AversT  
>       .


     " ".           .    -   , , .     ""     .

----------


## tumanov

To  AversT   pse               ?

----------

> Victor
> ...  ,.
> ---------------------------------------
>    , IRF640            610 ,         , 160-80  40   ???


, ,       IRF510.     -       ,  .           ?
...   640       ...

----------

,          :Very Happy:    -  20     ?  :Crazy:   :Super:  
    "":       646( VT4)   ?  Conrad Elektronic  & RS Components(      :Very Happy:  )  .

----------

.

1.     Mini YES   .  ? 
http://rd3ay.cqham.ru/sintes.htm
    .              ?


2.  -      - Mini YES - CW ,    .        ? 

 ,      .      ?

----------


## RU4PT

2 YES

    3 .
1.   ?
2.  3 .    "__YES.  rar"   Y62PS.PCX
    2     ?   ""  D4, D9
3.         "Write", "Split", "Revers"

----------


## RU4PT

2 rk4fk

 31  91 .

----------

,    ,    . -   http://www.ua1zh.narod.ru/mosfet_pa/1_stage.htm

----------


## RV9CGZ

> df9fxk
> 
> - DDS 20 als Steueroszillator in einem Phasenregelkreis (PLL)
> - Frequenzbereicherwei  terung durch externen PLL
> - Steuerung ber PC
> 
> 
>        .


    .                      DDS-10.           RS 232/TTL             elv.de.   


  DDS-20                 Mixer.

    DDS-20        .
  ,          VCO           25-47.       



   :

73

----------

> DDS-10.           RS 232/TTL             elv.de.   
> 
> 
>   DDS-20                 Mixer.
> 
>     DDS-20        .
>   ,          VCO           25-47.


  -  75   :Evil or Very Mad:     VCO         -      :Very Happy:  

       . .73

----------


## RV9CGZ

> -  75      VCO         -      
> 
>        . .73


     ..    ,          Win*      Linux.       
             DDS-10.
 75       DDS-10...

73

----------


## UY3IG

.   ,   7474     ,     .

----------


## RU3GA

,        ---  "" DDS ---     .  ,            ---    .

----------

> ,  10-15    ,    LOCK .     LOCK,      .      ( , 29300)  . :   ,      .    ,   .     ?


,           :Very Happy:        ,    .        .                    :Crazy:

----------


## Nicko

to YES
 ,     .  YES-2002          "", 21, .50.        YES-2002   ,      ?
 , ur1me
  .

----------


## Nicko

to YES
, !
 ...

----------


## UY3IG

,     .  -      .   - .

----------


## YES

,  !             SDRadio.  ,  ,    .         . . ,     303     L1 ( 3 )  MiniYES ,         .       744053 .           90      ( 7400 )   8,867.      .   ( 1572 )  .   10  .         " I "  " Q "     SDR.           TDA2003 c   .  MiniYES  ,   ,      .               .  ,    ,        .  ,        90        .    ""  ,        .                 .                      .               !.........      "I"  "Q"          SDR 1000.        ,     ,   ,    .     .         .   2    -   ,      .   .        SDR.

----------


## ut8lv

UR3IAG    ,  .
         SDR
  UT8LV

----------

YES:  !     SDR      YU1LM,       MiniYes  :Very Happy:         ,    ,    ... MiniYes.              :? 
    2  3 (  IRF520)         ?   ,    ?          ?  , .

----------

> ,   .


,     ,        .   2    ,    600 -     8.  3 -    43     850   19105.5.     :    ,      (  3)   8 FT50-43(77)   12,77.144.8    850(2000) .   ,    ,       ..?       ,            :?           :Sad:

----------


## ut8lv

To Nicko
VD5 . DSB    ,,"
  .   303        .      744053  :Super:         max      VD13 ,R39
UT8LV

----------


## ut8lv

,     ,     PBT.                 .
          :  YES-93 YES-97,    YES-2002.                 .       (    )         .  :10-  ++4  ,      < 2 ,             .     45*30.
      ,     YES-97,    98  RX9CIM.
      ,        mini YES,    .
        YES    
    UT8LV        
  PS: -  ,      ,   YES2007SDR

----------


## Serg

,       74hc  2002 ,   - . !       ,      ...

----------


## US5CAA

MiniYES     . 
   RZ4HK
       !

----------


## YES

- US5CAA, -     ,            .           .  -    .       ,     .

----------


## rx9cim

,   ,     - "", ..     .

----------


## US5EDT

.     -YES-2002?     .    ,     .

----------


## UT7DX

To RX9CIM

    YES2002:

 1.       
       .    
            **
        ,     
      .      .
 2.   *  *   
     .    10   , 
          . 

        .
 3.        * *
       ,     
      .      -3 
         - 2  (    
           )
         L1 .    
         2.
  4.   409    ** .

----------

-     ?          ,    .    -   ,        2N7000  :Very Happy:  
  , -  -        3()? :?

  1 !

----------


## Nicko

to pirat_os

   .
   , .

----------


## ut8lv

To YES
       ,   YES2002    Info            SDR 
      UT8LV

----------


## rx9cim

()30.

----------


## RZ1ZR

> SDR 1000.        ,     ,   ,    .     .
>        SDR.


  ,

        SDR!
   ,        ,  YesSDR!

73!

----------


## RZ1ZR

> YesSDR  -   ,       .


     !        1394   Flex 5000   .     SDR Hi..Hi    ,      3253, 4053, 4066     ?

----------


## YES

-RZ1ZR,   ADG774.      , ..    .   ,  ,     .

----------


## RZ1ZR

AD8333,     INA166,     ?

----------


## US5CAA

> to Yes.  ! ,     ?      L4.     6  2,  -     600  1500.   !


    4  6  2,        ,   ""     .   ""        ,     CW , .17  ""      ,    L4       .    CW   800   .

----------


## ut8lv

To YES
         STEREO-PROCESORa   YES 2002,    SSB   ?
  UT8LV

----------


## YES

-UT8LV, -   STEREO-PROCESORA k YES-2002   SSB  .  ,  ,      ,       ,   .         .

----------


## UY3IG

,  !

----------


## YES

!  ,  .       ,  ,  .

----------

..........

----------


## US5CAA

:
 MiniYES-CW,    , 2  .    .    ,       (  ).         .  !  .               .   L4      50 (    "",  0,15),  W -   .

----------


## YES

-zero, - .    YES-2002    50.

----------

!
  , :
 1.        5.( P.S.)
 2.   .
 3.   .
 P.S.       :Exclamation:  
          -   :Embarassed:  
 :Rolling Eyes: 
         .110

----------


## EW1DX

To: 
  !      ?       !

----------

: Fedor
  .

     :
 1.  -   .     DA1/14 -  
 ( - 33,0...47,0     0,1)
 2.  VT19    .
 3. .  DA2- TDA2822M
 4.    - 522
 5.   ,      
  -   -.
 6.  VT3,VT4   ,     
( - )
 7.        .
       98144,     :Super:  
      -  .    R18   .
    -    UA1ZH,      .
     -   ,  .     73!

----------


## ua9ssa

To: 

     ?

----------


## ua9ssa

2    3

http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=12732

     ,     ...

----------


## US5CAA

> e mini YES        .   ?


  ,    .Lay ,     ""?

----------

""    .       ? ua9ssa  us5caa      " "    .         .....

----------


## Dizalexxx

?

----------


## Dizalexxx

?

----------


## Dizalexxx

Yes

----------


## RK4FB

- 2209
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Dizalexxx

?   .

----------


## Dizalexxx

""           ?

----------


## RT4A

-    .   bpf.rar.   ?

----------

To: ua9ssa

           !
     .
        -  . 
    !
          :
  9-     , 53-4 - .
   5-  ,    , ,  0,1,   .
    D4/13  ,    ( )  ,    1 -- ! 
       D4    . 
     LED1, LED2 -     . 
         ,        . 
       -47  . 
     VT3    325, 355 --     .       :P 
   !   73!

----------


## ua9ssa

...      ...

----------


## UR5SAJ

...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> DOS.   .     2002 N 1  24.
>     C.  D.
>     .WinXP
>  Win98. BRD     
>  BRD  DOS/16M error:



      ,    Win98,
    WinXp.  

                    Boot Manager.         .   
1.            
2.  fdisk
    mbr
      C:\fdisk /mbr
                 WinXp. 

3.     C:       FAT-32
4.  Win98,           
  Windows98
            "Windows"
      WinXp,     Windows98      ...
5.   WinXp,          ,             C:        
"     FAT-32"

  WinXp     Win98                         .


Win98                  
        DOS   .

WinXp             .  

73

----------


## Vlad UA9DK

>    
> MiniYES -SDR.  PCAD  
>  ,    
> .     
>  .RX9WD..

    -  
P-cad PSB Viewer         P-cad

P-CAD SCH Viewer        P-cad
    "- " 
           *.bmp
        LayOut 
  (  !)       LayOut 
       0.4  (        -      )
   - pcad2006_viewer_19.0  1.7520.zip (10)
    ( - ua9dk ()2--u.ru

Vlad,UA9DK,73!

----------


## RV9CGZ

> to df9fxk.      .
> Win98   , 
> ,    .
>  ,  .
>    .
> 
>     .     
>   . 
>    ,  , 
> ...


                   .
      ,                   ...  
    ,            ,         ,   ?                         ?

----------


## Dizalexxx

21     !!!!

----------


## maksim

to Dizalexxx.  Notch-

----------

.........

----------


## RV9CGZ

> to . -FAT32,D-FAT32.
> to df9fxk . . -700,-128,  ZyXEL OMNI ADSL.
> --5, -15



            32      .
            .
..         :

                        .
    2 :Smile: 

2.            
,
  3
      :
http://files.frashii.com/~bootdisk/n...y/boot98se.exe
(      ,        
Win98SE,       www.bootdisk.com             ..)

4.                   
      Win98SE.

5.             .
6.          :  :  
7.    :                 ..
                ?
73

----------


## RV9CGZ

> to df9fxk.,  ,
>  ,   .   
>    Downloads.
>  , .


       ,            .    o               WinXp          .             
           :  "   .."  
..                    .                              .          ..

            23           ,   ..
73

----------


## Vlad UA9DK

> ,       
>.  . 
> BRD 5    .

 !!!
    P-Cad     !
    P-CAD

Vlad,UA9DK,73!

----------


## RD3AY

,      2   ,    ,  100 ,      :Very Happy:

----------

............

----------


## UT7DX

To     ,
        Dr3

        e:
     1.  10*6*5, =1000  N=8.,  0.31, 
   .
     2.  368(. .) 646, R=51 , U=15
     3.     U 
  R9=15kOM (Ik1=33mA), R15=1.9kOM(Ik2=214mA  )

       :
     1. U . 12-   4.34 .  1.8  29 
     2. u     33  28  15
   1.8
     3.  368      Ik

       Dr3   
     6-7     (16-19)   **

----------


## RD3AY

> GORA
> 
> ,      2   ,    ,  100 ,     
> 
> 
>       ...
>       .          
> ""..
> 73


,   rd3ay(dog)yandex.ru

,         .

----------


## tumanov

" Mini-Yess " -Desna -TDA 2822

----------


## UT7DX

To  ,RD3AY 

    .    
   15    1:1  
*A*    19-.   289884  
        .

----------


## tumanov

To  AlexJ -  !

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,   rd3ay(dog)yandex.ru
> 
> ,         .



  !          ..

73

----------


## RD3AY

> To  , RD3AY
> 
>      :
> 
>  1.   TR1;
>  2.      R=50 ;
>     .  (20-30);
>  3.     .


====================  ===============

1.     .
2.   ,     646   .
3.    ,     , ,  .  :Very Happy:  

 ,      ,              ,     12  -  .      -,    .

----------


## US5CAA

To 
  R  R   ,     ?
    9000   2,82  R  R=513,    .

----------


## UT7DX

, 

              (RD3AY)    .
  ,     MiniYES, VT4            YES2002        .        ** TR2   TX.         
      VT4   .

----------


## UT7DX

To 



   1.  data sheets  IRF520   **     Rds  Id    ,     .
   2.      ,      ,    ,       
  =50      30 .
   3.      180*60*20   650 . . ,    ** MiniYESa (  819) ,      c.=45, T.=30       10-TX, 10c-RX     (70-75),        Rds.             .

            ,          .    
       TR2      .          
         2.

----------


## radikale

.    ,  ,      40         .      . ,   ,      (  ).       !   ,    UA3VFS     971.    -     ,   . 8    .    ,   .  ,    ,                .      ICOM-746.        UA3VFS.

----------


## UT7DX

(RD3AY,)  .   TR1     MiniYES c N=12 . VT4-KT368,
VT5-KT603, VT2-646.   , C37   R7.
 U=15   . VT2=30,   VT5-8.
    15      
 ,     3 -  R=50.     VT2 . 
  TR1  ** .

----------


## UT7DX

To  , RD3AY

      2  3 TR1
 -        .

     To radicale  , ua9uki

      ()               
   ,    * *  .
  MiniYESe    .   :

  1.  MiniYESa     
  2.      ( 140) 
       .
   3.   .

----------


## radikale

to UT7DX.     ,       .     .   -   .     ,  40  100.   ,   25 ,   -74.

73! UY9ID, .

----------


## YES

To- ua9uki, -            .       9.  ,     47 -     .

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes.  ! ,       L1, L2, L3, L4, L5?  ,     ...     . , ,     ,         .     ,  .   ,   ,    ,    :   ,    ,    ?   ,,   .    ,       .   !

----------


## Raskat

> ,  !        .   6-7  .  .       U    - 28-30 .                  (        ).       ,      .    6-7     .  -  .   , .         ,  .



.......  , ,  .....  ,   6,5    !!!
.......    SMD - .....,     .....,  ......
.......   -  !   .... ,   - !    -   !

----------


## maksim

to Raskat.    
 ,.

----------

..........

----------


## Raskat

SDR ...
,   ... 
       DDS.
    -      0,3.
""  .  !  !

----------


## Raskat

, !
,  ....

----------


## maksim

to raskat.  , 
 2 904,  , 
. YES.

----------


## YES

,  !    DR2 c 904 ,      .      YES-97-98.      ,      .

----------


## RK4FB

> ...
>        DDS.
>     -      0,3.
> ...


---...    !       ?   :Sad:   -     ...

----------


## RK4FB

> ...    (0.1)           ( ).


 ...        :Exclamation:

----------

..........

----------


## Raskat

To RK4FB 
...!        !  :Smile:

----------

............

----------


## vf

!
      , , 6   ..
      ,      "" ,     .       -         368   ,            .  6   50    . 
  "" 368   50  (  ).    ,       .  
  160-      . 
     .

----------

.........

----------


## RK4FB

> Mini-YES .  5- Layoutom!!
> 
>      5-,      .      .


http://rk4fb.penzanet.ru/modules/myd...isit.php?lid=5

----------


## Raskat

,      4-?           ""  4-?      ? ....

----------


## bbx

AD812AN ?

----------


## V

To -MIBL

   .1000  
30

----------


## UY3IG

,    ,          -  .     .
  :   " "     ?     ?
  : - BF998  350?   -         .          ?  R18    Q1  Q3?      303  2,8.         Q2     DA1.
  :       (1,9   368)    .           368 (   8)    2  .
           .         .

----------


## RA3QVS

To df9fxk:         - (   " "        -     ?!   ...
. 73. .

----------


## UT7DX

leokri

      .      :  
                                                                                                             1.          
       .
  2.  u       
 U=     51  .
  3.        ( 
 7-17).
  4.     12 (      14).
  5.                             (   MiniYESa ).
  6. -    Ku     VT4       
** TR2    .

----------


## UY3IG

.     .        (R - 50).       .       50 (  .        3300 - 4700,      -  50),       ?
        .
 TO UA1ZH: , .       .     -     ?
,    ?

----------


## UY3IG

to leokri:   ( ,, ),         .   .  327 -    .        .    .     50 ,     ?  ,    !     - .

----------


## UY3IG

520 (510):    14 ,  +5.              .

----------


## vf

!
to ur3iag ( VF.   )
          - /  "",              .        .  520- (  )    ,  ,      17      "-",  630-     ,  .       5      630-   . ,    ""                  ( )
 ,  ,          
 630-   ,           ( +32  ).     ""        .     ,             ,     ,    .     300 ,     , 
 " ,  ..."
    , .

----------


## UT7DX

""   MiniYES .

----------


## UY3IG

TO UT7DX:        .  !  :Super:

----------


## UY3IG

,    :   BF998.   303     - 8.     1,3     .   R18  130.   327   . 350   ,       .        .  ?     - , .
 ICQ,   ( ur3iag).  :Exclamation:

----------


## UY3IG

,  .     .     ,   350.             .  , ,      .    .  !

----------


## YES

- ur3iag ,   ,  . 350   -    ,      .       .       22 (     ).   ,           .       /             100  (    )    .  ,  .

----------


## UR5SAJ

2

   - ,     -  !

----------


## RA3QVS

To YES (RZ4HK):
 !
            -? ?  "",     ?
. (RA3QVS)

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ?   2      !   .


   -   ,  -2 -  !       -         - 646,7,8...

----------


## YES

- ur3iag ,    ,        .   22     .        ,    368   .         (      368  ),          . Dr8    D1.1-    - .

----------


## UY3IG

TO YES:  ,   : 22 - 300;  - 80; R18 - 390. - 7-26.
  303 - 4,8;  :   327-0,8; 368:  -2,63;  - 1,93.
 :  327 - 2,5;  - 0,42;  368 - 0,42;  - 0,42; 1-2  3 - 1,4.
  :      22?    8?   1 (  )? 
 ,   ,      -   350.    ,   "...  ..."

----------


## vf

!
to ur3iag.  15333 - 7400N. 1533TM2 - 74HC74N.  ,   (   )
    ,

----------


## UY3IG

TO VF & Veka :  .     .  .
T victor hoffman:       ,       .    /    :     .  -    .  -      /   .  -    .        YES,      ,       .          ,          10-15.        .       ,   .

----------


## victor hoffman

to ur3iag.      . .        .     ,        315.           .     .   ,    . !

----------


## victor hoffman

to ur3iag  ,     .     .   ,     ,      .  , , ,          ,   .     ,  .   3  ,     .  .       ""     6 .    .   01 2007       .

----------


## UY3IG

victor hoffman.           -   .         ,     .        .  ,   YES         !      ,     .       .
     ?

----------


## victor hoffman

to ur3iag.    .      Splan,e  ,  -  .   ,  .      yes 2002.       .  ,      350,       .           "" .  , ,

----------


## UY3IG

.     .      -    .

----------


## RA3YBU

!
       2002 -  D1 15333         .
       . R19  
  -  82  200.   82   680.   Q2 368 +1.9  1,2 D1 +1.1. 350      2 -     .    75 - 1   1:1   3-4    1:2 1:4.
 ?     ""      Mini YES?    -   ?
       YES   
 ?

----------


## Sergai

25   - ,
   + .

   - 
.

----------


## (UR5VEB)

!
   Avers.        (  ).     ,    SMD  .    .

----------


## YES

-victor hoffman ,         .         .    :   .    "  " ,   .       TRX    "  ".          .     ,    ,  ,      ,    .

----------


## ..

( YES).    ,    ,      ,      . (   ?)     .        -     ? ( ,      ,      :Smile:    )
     -  ,  .

----------


## UY3IG

-     -91.     . .  -   : , , .  . 
 -     .      YES2002 .  ,    ,    .   2         80.    ,   ,      . , ,    .      1533.   8 -    .         2,5.    .    -    .    ,    ,  -  .  .    .

----------


## ..

> (+).         (). D1  15333         . 0,5.    (     ) 1,5 .


   ! 
     -     . .
1,5        -  1-1.1 . (  1-65),   D1 . Dr8 -  ,   2,4  (   3,0) -  ,  . ,  ? ,   .   D1  ,    ?   ,    ( -)?

----------


## victor hoffman

To Yes!   ,     .   , ,   ,  .   ,      Yes 2002.  -  .  ,  212    ,     .  ,     ,      .   ,  ,    -   .   ,        .        , , .  .       ,      .  -  ,    ?

----------


## vic_212

To ..
 BF961 ( TO-50).        ,  BF966.      0.3$ ( BF966  2$) .     .   327    ,         datashet  BF961    .

----------


## RT4A

to maksim:

http://www.dxatlas.com/rocky/

----------


## vic_212

To 
  -      .  datashet BF961        300 (BF966 -  1300). ,  961    .

----------

..........

----------


## victor hoffman

to .     .  , , ,  ,   -  .    ,          ?  ,      .      ,      .    .    ,  ,  .  ,      .   , ,     .

----------


## DL1BA

!
    ,         ,     .    ,        (. ).              ,    ,     ,  :     1,   2,  IC3,   IC1a  4.      
  -.    ,  ,    ,       400 .     0,2%.   1   
 .    1     IC1a.     D12.          ,    .       5,     ,      .
      .    ,  
    2.       5,       2.
   .   .

73!

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

. . ,

----------


## RV9CGZ

http://www.qrpproject.de/Media/pdf/DipIt_0.7.pdf

73

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes!   ! ,  ,   ,  .        .  , ,   .   ,      ?      .   ,   CW   .        .  -  -  -   -   .        .    .      , ,     ,     .    -  ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

To Basil!
 ,       :Smile:  


 victor hoffman
     MiniYes    K   .. ( 1979..)  :Smile:  
73

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ?


       ..  :Smile:  

http://www.qrpproject.de/Media/pdf/DipIt_1_2UK.pdf

73
p.s.
!                    ..

----------


## victor hoffman

to yes!   !      4       .     80 .   .      8 .    70.   .     !     ,  !   !

----------


## victor hoffman

! !    .  - , ,       .     .   1 - 4  528.

----------


## UT7DX

To  ..
    1-65

         =1:20  =1.5  :
1.    1:10   30.
2.       .       10   1.5.
3.         1-65
     * * 
  1           .
4.      . 1,  

 1-65.

----------


## Valery29

...
 MiniYes        74HC4053 :(

  ???
 ...

----------


## ..

> To  ..   1-65


,   .   ,       ,       ,      - ...

----------


## ra0aep

.      MiniYes  .            . ,     .   (Mini Yess-DESNA.LAY)     ,      .     ,     .      .

----------


## DL1BA

> ...  (Mini Yess-DESNA.LAY)     ,      .


        .       .     ,       ,   .  ,         ,   ...

73!

----------


## RU4PT

2 AversT

   ?
      ?

----------


## radikale

, .    ,      .       3    -  .            ,  .  ,      ,          7.     ,    ,      .    .       .  :       .  ,     ( )               ,        (    ).       .     :   64          3 ,         .   .    64     2-3     ,      57.        2,    64. 
   ,      .    .  ,   ,   .

----------


## victor hoffman

!     .        .  !    ,   ,   ,    .        .  " !"   !

----------


## victor hoffman

to avers!  . ,     ,   .       .       7,5 .  , ,  .    .   ( ,,   )       .      .      ,   .  ,  .   !

----------


## UT7DX

To  , 

   YES-2002

    MiniYES   *   -VT3*   18.          20.
  -     .      
 .           10, 15 :
28-14  =10
10       =8.6
7         =8.5
3.7      =6.7
1.8      =6
   20  15 
28     1

----------

MDLS20268K - HT - HV - LED004 - NEG - MODE 2 X 20

----------


## YES

-UT7DX, , !   - "  ".         MiniYES .  ,     .     ,       8  +2/-2         .   .       0,1 .     R  R    .       .     MiniYES           .             .

----------


## Raskat

!
,   ,    MicroYes  :crazy: 
   SMD   ...   -  .         , , ,    ...    .     .  , ,  ,     - .   .  ,       .      SMD  .
    :   1  2.      .      ... ,     . ,    ....       (    )     ,       .....
 , 73!

P.S.      .          -  .  -    .   -     !    - !!!

----------


## DL1BA

,   ......
     .
, , .

73!

----------


## Raskat

!!!   !  !

----------


## Raskat

exe ???
,   !!!
  -     !!!      ! 
   !!!

----------


## YES

-UT7DX,  ,     "".     .          --     .    -   .

----------


## UR5SAJ

to victor hoffman:

----------


## UR5SAJ

to victor hoffman:    !

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

http://home.arcor.de/vladimir.lebedev/tca440
440=1742
 ZIP-,  3,4  (  , .),   300  (.)

----------


## victor hoffman

to wolodia, DL7PGA, Danke schn!

----------


## RK4FB

> .      ,  .  ,   !   .
>   UY9ID, .


 
http://rk4fb.penzanet.ru/modules/myd...isit.php?lid=3

----------


## YES

-Raskat,  , !   .     .    .

----------


## DL1BA

.    Layout
 ?       ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .    Layout
>  ?       ?


Ver.4.0  

73

----------


## RT4A

5- .  .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,  .  -   ....   
>     ,    
> .      ....


,   -  ?
-      WinRAR       :Very Happy:

----------


## rz3bp

To YES.
,   2   !!!
  !
.
P.S.(     Avers)

----------


## YES

-RZ3BP,  ,  !

----------


## YES

-DF9FXK,      !       -      !

----------


## AversT

!

          "-2007".    ,   ,  " MiniYES",    -       ,     .       ,         .     -  .             .

----------


## YES

,  ,  !    !    ,    !      !           !

----------


## US5CAA

> trx "" RK4FB.        1,     (   ""   ).


      .    ""  RFSim99,   10,   "". , ,              ?

----------


## UY3IG

,         .         -    YES2002        .  , . UR3IAG.

----------


## vic_212

To ur3iag
,   . ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## Eugene Biryukov

> .    E-mail: averst1@yandex.ru      .


      (  -     )?

   ,   Mini-YES?  ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ...   ""  RFSim99,   10,   "". ...


 !         50 !   ,  ,    10 .     RFSim99,     !

----------


## US5CAA

> US5CAA
> 
> ...   ""  RFSim99,   10,   "". ...
> 
> 
>  !         50 !   ,  ,    10 .     RFSim99,     !


,   ,   . San,     MiniYes.    ,      ?
  ,   L1,     L2 ???

----------


## US5CAA

> US5CAA
> 
> ,   ,   . San,     MiniYes.    ,      ?
>   ,   L1,     L2 ???
> 
> 
> ,  ! ,          !     -     10          .


       ,     ,           ()  .

----------


## UY3IG

,  ,   3-80.  ! ,         .    ,      - .  - 1.

----------


## US5CAA

> US5CAA
> 
>        ,     ,           ()  .
> 
> 
>          ,   http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=12188


,  !, !   !

----------


## ew4dx

, UR3IQO?    ...

----------


## rx9cim

to US5CAA:
     ? ,     ,    (-   )  -  .

----------


## ut8lv

To UR3IAG
 ,         ,     2?
  UT8LV

----------


## Nicko

to ur3iag
    2002-?
    ?
   "" ?
.

----------


## Nicko

to ur3iag
  .
  .
        ?
    ,     ,     . 
.

----------


## Nicko

to ur3iag
,       ?
 :   ++     .
.

----------


## RK4FB

> ...
> ,  !, !   !


, ,       :Very Happy:  
          8)

----------


## UY3IG

-           :Super:

----------


## leokri

MiniYes  .
        VT5.          .      .
    .

----------


## RK4FB

> [
>     - .       , = 18-20dB.  MiniYes   .
>    9 ( 45140),  .     .


 -    :Very Happy:  ,   ,      .

----------


## rx9cim

-    ,     (     ).

----------


## victor hoffman

to ! ,               ?   ,  ,   .

----------


## victor hoffman

to  . !    ,        ?  7,5 ,      7.   !

----------


## victor hoffman

to RZ3DK ,   ,     ?            ,   ,    .

----------


## Nicko

to YES
,   2002-:         ?
.

----------


## leokri

.    ,  .       - .
       F?.    244D?

----------


## rx9cim

to baschmin:     - ,      12-  2   (      2).      2,     .

----------


## RK4FB

> ...      - 440    (   ).   2          8)


  ""    :Very Happy:

----------


## ua9ssa

-   ,     .   ....

----------


## DL1BA

,     .   108.      .

73!

----------


## RV9CGZ

!
        .
  ..,    .. :Smile: 
73

----------


## ua9ssa

miniYES  -409      L4  L5.     ?

P.S.      :Super:

----------

..........

----------


## ua9ocb

!     
     .
,        IRF?   
    ?   
    .  .

----------


## ua9ocb

!    .   -   .

----------


## RK4FB

> .    ,  ,   ""   4dB!!!   ,  .   ,  ,    .   ???    RFSim99,       10.      0,16   7,  ,   ???


, !  ,         ,   -  .       ()     ?

----------


## RK4FB

> 80.            ?
>    20.


   ?  2-3                .    ,        :Very Happy:  ,  ,                   .       ,         .
               ,     --- .

----------


## US5CAA

> , Gain  ,             10 - 11    :-)


,  , =12dB,     .     50,        10 ( ad8307),        4   4dB. :Embarassed: 
   ,     4-5dB?      .  .

----------


## US5CAA

> !    ,      - ,     -  
> 
>        .     ,  - 10    -   .      200         ,      : 1)    1; 2)       ,  ,         -     .       50 1054. , ,         .


1)    1   .
2)    ""      .  - ,  ,         2-2,5   . :?

----------


## US5CAA

> 2) ,   2-2,5    -     -     ,         ?


        ,    :Rolling Eyes:

----------

....

----------

> !     
>      .
> ,        IRF?   
>     ?   
>     .  .


       .

----------


## UY3IG

,    4,0,  5,0.

----------


## Explorer

to US5CAA

                    .           2     ,    2         .

,UR7MA

----------


## RK4FB

> ...,   12dB   . ...


    !   ,   .=4,     ? -,   ,            ,   12         .  :Smile:

----------


## In Side

!

*to* 

          RD3AY...          
     ..  ,       20,             ?

----------

............

----------


## tumanov

-     16. 2?     5-6 /  2    82. -   16.       0,2 .     .     ,    -   0,8-1,5.

----------


## US5CAA

> to US5CAA!
> 
> -   15dB   
>    .  ,
>  ,   -,   , 
>     -   -  . ..
> ,       ,
>   ,     
>    .      
>      .


       ~18dB,    1,5dB.       ,        327,        ,    .



> .      
>  ,    ,   
>  - ,   .   
>        4.
>   " ".    ""   -
>  .     
>     .
> 
> 
> .


  ,       smd,     ,   !

----------


## victor hoffman

,  ,   ,      ?

----------


## RU4PT

Yes!!!   :Super:           !!! 
  ,      .   -       :Smile:    100%  ...
 40-,  " "  ....       .
    .
  !!!

----------

> ?


-  :Very Happy:  -        -,  -       :Super:

----------


## RA3QVS

!!!
  -     .
 - ""?!
.

----------


## ua9ssa

> MIBL
> 
>   -     .
>  - ""?!
> .
> 
> 
>   "!". MINIYes   ,     .       . ,  , " "   .   .


   ...

----------


## ur3ilf

!!! 
  -    . 
-----------------------------------------------------
      !!!
 ""   75,  190,  220!!!
   ! 12  .
 ?

----------


## victor hoffman

to ur3ilf  !  ,  ?       .  ,      ?     ?   !

----------


## buslik

-       -

----------


## VS

> php   -            -   :wink:


!     ?  ! ( ,     DE)

----------


## baschmin

> 170*160*70
> 73


to df9fxk , to ur3ilf :          ?   :Crazy:   ,      ...  :Smile:  MfG, 73

----------


## buslik

-        ?

----------


## buslik

-    ?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> df9fxk
> 
> 170*160*70
> 73
> 
> 
> to df9fxk , to ur3ilf :          ?    ,      ...  MfG, 73



          .        
QRP    3.        Conrad Elektronic,                  "Euro-Aliminium Gehuse".

----------


## US5CAA

> To df9fxk
>     ,   9   
>   RD3AY.     
>   .
> 73!.


     ,     50,    MiniYes,  ~ 10?

----------


## RV9CGZ

buslik
                    .
           ,         ,            ..  :Smile:  

                                 :  

" ,  ?       .  ,      ? "   :

"                    "


Mini Yes            QRP               .                      
      ATX-1080.. 

        "3"        ,                 ..  



          ,        "  "        "  "    ..            "",        ""  :Smile:  

                   ..

 :Super:  
              ..  :!:   :!:  
73

----------


## ur3ilf

. -   ""  UR5FJZ  . $-   A277D.      2SC1969    921.   965
    !

----------


## ur3ilf

--       ....         .      ?
-------------------------------------------------------------------
   !      30   .  10-15     .      .   UT2FW .
   ""  :Very Happy:  


PS:        8O

----------


## UY3IG

IRF   ,       " ".   .

----------


## Lerik

> IRF   ,       " ".   .


      ?
     ,    ?  :Smile:

----------


## Lerik

,              "" ,          ?

"...     "    ?     ....

----------


## UY3IG

,    - ,        -  .     ,          .  - 28 ,  V.       .         -  . ,   ?

----------


## UY3IG

,      . ,    !

----------


## RK4FB

> ,      . ,    !


!
  50:50      .
  - ""    , ,   . ..        ,  .   :Very Happy:

----------


## rx9cim

RW4HDK (  ,     ),   60 -   6 .

----------


## ua9ssa

-      -47  50    ?

----------


## Chicago

...         ???     ???

----------


## EW1DX

! .      -47  -30?

----------


## UW1WU

!
           74HC4053 -  ,  , 74AC161 -    RD3AY     , 1936,     1934 + 5555.    ,     ,  -  2     , ,  ...
ICQ 251-640-066   C , .

----------


## Edifier

- .
  !

----------


## tumanov

,    pse       16 2

----------


## Chicago

,        ???

----------


## V



----------


## ua9ssa

Richi

 :Super:

----------


## baschmin

. 
   ADG774. -    4053?
 ?

----------


## EW1DX

To UA9SAA
    ?   ?

----------

.........

----------


## vic_212

,   ...    ,  ,  .

----------


## ua9ssa

> MiniYes 2>    ,        ?


   RD3AY.      ..       . 

http://rd3ay.cqham.ru/price.htm http://rd3ay.cqham.ru/sintes.htm
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=6909

         .   .  .                 :Very Happy:

----------


## (UR5VEB)

UT5UVE.
     .
 RA4AID,  ,  .

----------


## tumanov

UT5UVE ,    
          .....   450---1000

----------


## vic_212

victor hoffman
  .   ,   ,      .

----------


## vic_212

To victor hoffman.
    ?  ,   ?     ...

----------


## victor hoffman

to vic 212.   .     ,    .  ,  ,    .   "" -    !

----------

> UT5UVE.
>      .
>  RA4AID,  ,  .


 !!! 8O

----------


## 1234

.
  .      RZ4HK.       ,               ?     12    ?
  107                  .       .   .

----------


## 1234

,        .

----------

> RA4AID
> 
>    MiniYes 2>    ,        ?
> 
> 
>    RD3AY.      ..       . 
> 
> http://rd3ay.cqham.ru/price.htm http://rd3ay.cqham.ru/sintes.htm
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=6909
> ...


             ? .

----------


## vic_212

To Victor
** .    ,        ???

----------


## DL1BA

!
  :  S-    
,   ,   .    
?

73!

----------


## ..

> ?    2154 .            .     ...


,  , .  .    .   4-      :Smile:    3 ,    - :    :Smile:        .      ,        ,  .      ,     .     - 320  (  63 .  ).       ,  100-120 .  ...

----------


## UR0ET

> ,  , .  .    .   4-        3 ,    - :          .      ,        ,  .      ,     .     - 320  (  63 .  ).       ,  100-120 .  ...


          ,       .     .       ""    ,      . ..     ,     ... 
    :  -       ""  200 ..  64  ,     (),      ,  , ,    50 ..       ...
       ?  :Smile: 
 ,     .
 :Sad: 
       !
 ,  ,     ...

----------


## uv5ecj

> :      - ,   ..  .       20 .     101.    -     .


,    ,        ,    ,

----------


## ur3ilf

> ur3iag
> 
>    :      - ,   ..  .       20 .     101.    -     .
> 
> 
> ,    ,        ,    ,


    8O    , ,       !           .
PS:     ()    8O        .    :Very Happy:

----------


## Max Sheldon

,  .        ,          +9 V.    ,     RW3FY      + 8 V.  ,   .

----------

> ,   
>       .


 Skype  .  :?

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,  .        ,          +9 V.    ,     RW3FY      + 8 V.  ,   .


O         Li-One          .         ,          
     .
        4,7      
 4*            .
    4          16*!
..                ,
    2      ...!
      ,       
      LT-1070

            :
http://perso.orange.fr/doumai/Alimen...ion_LT1070.htm


  ..

73

----------


## Max Sheldon

To DF9FXK:    , .   ,  ,    .  ,   :        - ,   .
 YES: ,    (  very good TRX!).           .   ,      .     -  . ,       ? TKS!

----------


## YES

-Max Sheldon,     9 , R15- , R8  R13-      VT3  VT4 .      . - ,             .

----------


## vadim_d

> ?   ?


 -       ?   :Very Happy:

----------

> ,   .


         MiniYes?           . .

----------


## RA3QVS

)) 
  -  ...

----------


## DL1BA

S-     .        .   48  
4700 -  ,   .

73!

----------


## ut8lv

? 

   (UR6EJ)    !
     73  UT8LV

----------


## ur3ilf

VT14+VT15=      !    ,       (  ???),        MiniYes!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

PS:   .    .   ""    !    "" 8O

----------


## YES

- UR6EJ ,  , !       .     .  ,  ,          ...... .   :           .           S-.           (    ).

----------


## baschmin

> 39  10  , 48  1 - 4,7  .   48   0  10 .


,       :Smile:      -  ,? :?

----------


## Explorer

!
   .
   MiniYES     L2,       ,        .       C69  -  VD5.         69    TX     .   RX      69  max  S-        .
!

----------


## UY3IG

TO Explorer:     ,       -  ,    - 69.

----------


## RA0ANB

.
    DM2005.

----------


## US7ML

!
       IFR .  ,       ,  143     :(
   ,    ? Please!

----------


## UW1WU

> !
>        IFR .  ,       ,  143     :(
>    ,    ? Please!


  118 -      .   134  ,   , ,   .  -,  -    ,      ., , ,  , . .

----------


## UW1WU

!
    ,     .
 -       ,   .
2--034-005. .  9,   ?

----------


## AversT

> !
>     ,     .
>  -       ,   .
> 2--034-005. .  9,   ?


   2-034.         , ..       ,    .     -.

----------


## UW1WU

> 2-034.         , ..       ,    .     -.


, !

----------


## UA3YOB

UT7DX

----------


## AversT

*to victor hoffman*
  E-mail,   .        PDF.

----------


## Serg

2  -    ...

----------


## victor hoffman

to averst.  !

----------


## Serg

,     "" -    50   . !

----------


## Serg

?!   ,       ut2fw...

----------


## YES

-Max Sheldon,    ,    ,       1:9      50    MiniYES.         (       ).          .       -.

----------


## YES

-Max Sheldon,          .  ,    .        .    :          . . .

----------


## RK4FB

> :          . . .


 , !  .  -            !

----------


## ut8lv

To YES!
      74hc4053  YES2002,  :  ,            /    .  / ,  . /     , .
      ?

----------


## YES

-ut8lv,-                 .        .   .

----------


## YES

-ut8lv, -     303 .       100  ,         13 ,     .

----------


## ut8lv

To YES, ! 
    ,           .    .  ...

----------


## vektor

..      ?     ?   .73!

----------


## vektor

.!   ,   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,        (      ).


,        (    )  . ,      .   ,       .

----------


## RK4FB

> To RK4FB:  , , "  "? ,       "ur1-1279".         ,  Tr1    (450 )? R   x 4,  : 50  10  4 , .. 2    1:4   50 .       .      ,     .   ,    .   ,   ,     "".


    , ,      ---     (     )  ,         .        50    ,    ,                .         R=50. 
 -   ,   ,     .
    ur1-1279     !
!

----------


## YES

.

----------


## victor hoffman

To Yes.  ! ,   ,      ?  -  ,    .   !

----------


## YES

-victor hoffman ,        SpectroLab    .                   ,       ,        .     TRX            ( )        .        "". -        (     ... ).      ,                 SDR-      . .....         . !

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes. ,   , ,   .  ,  !    ,   ,   .

----------


## Explorer

http://cityradio.narod.ru/util/analyzer.zip         util.

----------


## UW1WU

!
     1742.  ,   ,   . 640KB 15 , .  "  -   "- -92.   .    , .
robota@mis.lviv.ua
ICQ 251-640-066

----------


## vic_212

, ,   ...

----------


## vektor

.,?   dsb,  16 -1, - 05 . v -19,  -12, -6,5.      ,   .  v-19  ds .  CW  . R84  100 ,    v-19 = 2     .   .73!

----------

............

----------


## DL1BA

50    :  
   Max Sheldon   . 
      , 
    ,      
 IMD (  ),    . 

73![/list]

----------


## UY3IG

,        YES  50 . ,   ? .     YES  ,          !   Jedkij Natr -    ,        -    -  .     , RK4FB -    ,       .             ,  ,   ,      .    ""       ,    .
       50     YES93, 98, .2002   ,       ,    .   ,     -           ,       .  " ",   YES,     !

----------


## UW1WU

,   !
 - LA1135  -  -      2327 (BF966) ->744053 ,   , . DATASHEET.        . ,   LA1135,      robota@mis.lviv.ua
      .

----------


## AversT

> ,   !
>  - LA1135  -  -      2327 (BF966) ->744053 ,   , . DATASHEET.        . ,   LA1135,      robota@mis.lviv.ua
>       .


  LA1135       . , UT2IP,   " ",  ,  : http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp2/ut2ip_324.djvu           ,   ,  "   "   ""    - " ".       ,   ,     LA1135  .     ,  ,     . .

----------


## UW1WU

> LA1135       . , UT2IP,   " ",  ,  : http://hamradio.online.ru/ftp2/ut2ip_324.djvu           ,   ,  "   "   ""    - " ".       ,   ,     LA1135  .     ,  ,     . .


,   , ,  .
 "  ..."        
 ,    .     -  
    .  -   .

----------


## UW1WU

> "".      .   <irina@imrad.kiev.ua  >.    IMRAD.      LA1135.     .   ,      .   -       .  IMRAD,  ,      ,    -   .  !    - 10%,20"  .    40% - IRF510.


       IMRAD -   .

----------


## UY3IG

TO victor hoffman: -,      ,    ,   -  .
  ,  " -   ", ,  .  : "...    -   ".   :       ,       .      ,       ,  . 
   ,     , . ,  ,   .   -    . ,  !
     ,       ICQ.            ,   ,          .  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## UW1WU

, !    MINIYES,  !

----------


## UW1WU

!    ,   !!!!!!!!!   MINIYES,  !   ,   ~ 150-    - , US,  -  .    ,  ,     - ,   ..    ,  !!!???        .
    ,  ,   .....
  ,      ,    , !!!!!

    ,  ,  .

----------


## vic_212

, ,    , ..   .3          .7.      L-,    ,  ...

----------


## baschmin

FrontDesigner .    ,             :Crazy:

----------


## sgk

> ... 3-118     ,      ,          (   )  .   ,                 ,     .


 .
 ,                 3-118   .
 sgk.

----------


## vic_212

To 
         ,      -     : http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=2055
744053      ""  ,      .  209  313,   P-N-P        400 .           ,  311     .   507  2,      .  327  BF961 -    ...,   .  3102 ( 315). SMD ,   .   -  .

----------


## vic_212

To Serg
,    ,      :
 , ,D - c     .

----------


## vic_212

To baschmin
 , FrontDesigner_3.0 ,  . -     - .    ,   -  .   .

----------


## sgk

To YES
,   3-118        25   .
          .           .
 sgk.

----------


## sgk

!
    25    13           10     ,  .
   3-118  13      32           4-106.
   (    10 )    4-118   .       (         131 )      143,66  (157  -13,34   ).
       -6 .        6 ,    .   ,   -             5 .     .     ,          7     ,    151 .
     25 . 10 
   24    
   -     .  . .
 sgk.

----------


## YES

,  !   ,   -    . ,   .     .              .                , ..         TRX.....  .   3-118  -    1          110 .     .  !

----------


## Max Sheldon

To YES: ,     .    PA, , IMHO,    ""  - ,   ..          10-15 ? !

----------


## UA3YOB

.  :!:  

       -
       .  :Very Happy:

----------


## VS

> 2 vic_212
> 
>     LC   ,      -        -        75  .     .



...     ""  ....

----------


## YES

- Anatolij ,   .      ,             TRX   .       (    )  -  .           :      .....  .          .            -Max Sheldon ,      ,       10-15 .

----------


## vic_212

To YES 
-,        .  ,    .    !  
FST3125 -   ,     . : ,          744066,  ,  ,   ,    ???  , ,      ,            , ,    150 ,   ???

----------


## sgk

to YES
,    , .
 sgk.

----------


## ut8lv

To  YES!
 :Super:  .  
           :   ,   , ,        ..
   ,

----------

.............

----------


## UY3IG

-       AVERS.  - .

----------


## vadim_d

> - .


A244D - -?

----------


## vic_212

A283D=K174XA10 (   )

----------


## AlexJ

,        1-4,   4 ,   ,    ?         "" ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> A283D=K174XA10 (   )


=TDA1083

----------


## AlexJ

To vic_212
,    ,             ,        .

----------


## alexalex

.       .
    CW      4053   -               -      .     .        YES    .      100-1  ,  R-C    , ,       .             :Embarassed: . 73!

----------


## UA3YOB

.

        .

  . :alvb:  [/b]

----------


## UY3IG

A244D     " 001".  .
     .  .   -  .      -     .  - ,    .     ,   ,   ,    .   -  .   -   - .     ?.       .   :           !   .      !?.      ;            -     .

----------


## UY3IG

, :  18       .  ,     .    YES2002.      ,     - .  , ,       .  .

----------

...........

----------


## UY3IG

ut8lv:   .   YES93          .        .    (YES)     .  - .
    4053 .      "...   ..."     .          .   .   ,     ,    .

----------


## ut8lv

To ur3iag.
       . 30    .  ?

----------


## Explorer

to **

         20        + F,       ,        .

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes. ,     . ,     .

----------


## UY3IG

ut8lv:     .?

----------


## UY3IG

.          ,      ,     .              (!).         1, 3  .. ,  ,  .   .     .           .     .    15613.      ,    -   .         . -     .  .           ?

----------


## UY3IG

?  ,  .     !  .     -   ,     YES.

----------


## alexalex

to .
      ,   .
            ,   ,  ,     
 -,        .   73.

----------


## UA3YOB

.     .
 .


           .

   .

      .  ::beer::

----------


## UA3YOB

.

----------


## victor hoffman

! ,  ,    GD 507?    311, 310, 20, 18, 9, 2.   ,     124  109.   !

----------


## victor hoffman

.

----------


## UY3IG

,    ,    -   6 .  -  . / - 5618,  -  815 (315   ),  - 522.   15  /     - 0,01   15    100.   14  /   - 100.  - 49.    3 , ,    8 - 3 2 4 7 10 1 5 6 9 11.    11      15.

----------


## UA3YOB

rar.        zip      .

            ,      .

       . 

____________________  ______

73 .

----------


## YES

,  !     :        "  " ,    14,150          12   , -   3-118 ,     .

----------


## YES

-sgk .   ,      .    .       .

----------


## RA3QVS

From Averst...

----------


## ut7du

To UR3IAG -      .       ?         ?
.

----------


## vic_212

To ut7du
 ,      8.06.07. *    layout v5.0*

----------


## victor hoffman

.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

? --->
http://rf.atnn.ru/s2/yes98.html
http://ru3ga.qrz.ru/TX/yes98mcw.shtml

----------


## Victor

> 


     ,    ,  , . MiniYes

----------


## Serg

?

----------


## YES

-Victor Hoffman , !    ,     .       !              . .             (      )       .  :       L  .       ,           (    14 .  23 . ) .                      .   ,           .    ,       .

----------


## YES

,    . 73!

----------


## UR5SAJ

"" 2.81 ...

----------


## vic_212

,    ,   DjVu.
 ,  ,  ,    DIAL UP.

----------


## ut7du

To Serg           1  ?
     ? .  ,

----------


## UY3IG

TO YES: ,            350,  -  -         ?      !

----------


## YES

-ur3iag ,         .   350  .         (    ).           1 .  ,  . .

----------


## Victor

> ,     (GPD9K)  ,   ,   *LAY,   -  .    : , ,         GPD9K   *lay.


     .bmp

----------


## Victor

> Victor
>    :   *bmp,      layout50,          *lay  . HELP!!!


 ,   , Layout

----------


## Serg

/   ,      ...

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes.  ! ,     .      ?       60.   ,    . ""    .    .   !

----------


## UW1WU

> ...""    ....


     ?
 *.PCX   .
    -.
   .
    ,    " "    ,    .           (, ).
   *..
  -> Options ->Scanned Copy
   *.
   .
,            .
!
 , .

----------


## UY3IG

TO Jedkij Natr:   .    Irfan View.     bmp  .     1:1.   .

----------


## victor hoffman

!      60.     .   .

----------


## UA3YOB

.  :Super:  

       ,             .                :Crazy:  

 :               
              .  :Very Happy:  

                     60-70%
      ,    ,                   :Super:  
___________
  73

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

....

----------


## victor hoffman

to Jedkij Natr.   !

----------


## vic_212

,    layout50      .   , ,         .   YES    .

      , ,    *lay    ,   (,       ).     .

----------


## victor hoffman

to Yes.   .     ,   .

----------


## YES

-Victor Hoffman ,         .... ,  .

----------


## UW1WU

, !
 ,  !

   ,   "  MiniYes - "?????
  -    ?

 ,

----------


## V

,   .     ,     
     17 ,   ,      .
               ,          ,   

         ,  ,
       ,         ,         . ,
 .    . ()      ,   .
    ,  
   ,   ,     ,   
    .  .
   ,             1.

----------


## V



----------


## V



----------


## V

1 .   .      
      .  ,    ,  .   -283  

   2,            
      .   ,   
    ,     .    
   ,      ,    .
     ,    .        ,    
  3  , ,  ,    , ()  
 ,    (    ) 
 ,     ,.


  15    

  ,        
    .    ,

----------


## YES

- Victor Hoffman ,      1  2 . DD1   .    . .

----------


## yuku

IRF510.            L2,L3 ,   , L1    4     .    3    RC  22n  270       1,2,L1...
 1-43    2-30     0    1.35     13 .     .
   2sc2075   (   ),      30 ...

----------


## UY3IG

TO yuku:     IRF510,   520?     ?         .     L1,     ?  -   () ?

----------


## UY3IG

TO yuku:   ,    ?     -      7  14?

----------

:      ?
 .

----------

> , ,   ,    :     ,     , ..   .       ,   - .


 .     .        ,    ?

----------


## yuku

..        ,    ,    10        ,   ,     !    ,    ....     ,           .  1-48    .
      ....

----------


## US5CAA

> To 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				   :      ? 
> .
> 			
> ...


  ! 
      ,        ,          vic_212

----------


## ut7du

To ur3iag !   MiniYes     ?

----------


## vic_212

US5CAA :



> ...


      -     ,       .     , -       .

----------


## vic_212

. ,  FCL-,      MINI YES.

----------


## vic_212

To victor hoffman
   ,     22 (    330).  ,         ,        -    ,     ..

----------


## yuku

> .     -   ?.    ,      2327.   .   .         - .....  .
>  .   ?    . , .
> .  1-50  1-1.     ""    .


 2327.    .       .  ,       .           .

----------


## yuku

to : ,       ,        ,         ""    .       .    ,     -    100   3.9     ,             ,      .   ,   0.2 - 0.3       ..     .     ...      ,   ...

----------


## yuku

> ..        ,    ,    10        ,   ,     !    ,    ....     ,           .  1-48    .
>       ....


 :    ,     .         .  :          .    .

  ..   , ,    :Smile:

----------


## yuku

> TO yuku: ,     ,     2822    ?


  ,        , 15-20  ,       .             8  ,   ,     10     "" .      .     .    2822     ,     5000    ...

----------


## UA3YOB

Wlad UR5EMO

            .             :Very Happy:

----------


## vic_212

To YES
 ?   *GIF         .

----------


## UY3IG

,    Irfan View 4.0           .http://samlab.ws/list/designs.htm

----------


## vic_212

YES

----------


## YES

, !    -  .    -1   (    ).   - -1    ,    (  5-6   )  :  3  7     .

----------


## ra0aep

-1 -2.-    ,        . C -.

----------


## vic_212

To YES
 .   :  -      MINI YES c R=R.=50 ???    ,            -      327     327,          .  .   100   1  ???

----------


## vic_212

To YES
       .  ,    -  .         50/50.   ,       ... .

----------


## Lerik

to YES   ,         1  3  , 2  5  / 4053 ?

----------


## ,RA0SX

To YES: !      R60  C32.        ,       . C27      -,   R59    50-60 mkH (  !!!)    .       .          good         .      (!)    .        , 9  ,    . ,     YES  ,         . -      , ,  14,       ""  .
73!

----------


## Aluk

,   .     .        . 
      ,    . ,   YES    ,    (  ,      ,        ).   ,       YES.
, .
          16 . 2 ( , U  0.1  ).      U   ,  S-        ,  R53     ,     , . 2 . 16  (  )       -  . .
     16. TDA2822  TX?   0.

----------


## Wlad UR5EMO

,     ,   ?           2000     50/50.
 73!!!!!

----------


## bajda66

mini YES  SMD :         3129 3130?

----------


## ra0aep

.   17.08.07   60.        -YES2002.  ,              .       .

----------


## RA4UIR

,    ,  .
           ((

----------

> -   
>      MiniYes.     
>   ?
> 
> 
>    Offline Explorer,     .  3,      .


 !

----------


## pedro casanova

to .    ,     ?    !

----------


## pedro casanova

to .      ,  ?         .   .  -     !  ,   .

----------

.......

----------

..........

----------


## UW1WU

: .
 , !
    ,       -  ,         .
...   ,      .
, .
PS              -      .     ?

 ,

----------

...........

----------


## ra0aep

.     BAK.    .

----------


## pedro casanova

to .   ,   ,       .      ,     .   5 , ,   -    .    .    .

----------


## ur5got

Help!
  .     MiniYes,     -    .  ,      80  15.  160  20.    80  15,       ?   ,  .    -   .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

,     -   http://www.cqham.ru/image4/MYMPS_big.gif ?

  ,     -     -    R8,  -    -    VD4     47...

----------


## UY3IG

,       11, 7.

----------


## UY3IG

**,  ,         YES2002?          .

----------


## UW1WU

> 7 100, 15 ,  .     .  ? :idontnow: ?...


  , !
      ?       -  , .      .  , ,   ,  ,       -        .
  ,    ,   -  ,  ...                 .
   100,   600-1000-1500   ,      ?
 , .

----------


## UY3IG

*ut8lv*:  !  2           1000 7    ,       .              50  .      .       ,    327  302       .

----------


## Bazel

? ,       YES    .   . .

----------


## alexalex

! ,  ,    (CW) 
 DJVU  GIF  .. RAR       :Crying or Very sad:  
 !

----------


## alexalex

To VIC_212.  !
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
,    -   :Very Happy:

----------


## mikey

, .   .   . !!!

----------

-  !    . 
  ...  !   ,
,-   .
  ""     . 
 .   ,     :
,  ( ),..
     ,- !
    !   .  , -
 !
,  .
 ,.

----------


## YES

- Serg ,      -  4053 (   MiniYES    )   . 161. .

----------


## Aluk

!
 ,             TX   YES (   CW).
 TX   1    1  , 7  16 2  1  ( 3 ).
     14    0.15 . 
  VD5 VD6     , L2  69  .       4 -0.4 .    2,   ,  .     16    ( .    ).
      R34.
   RX  ,  100      4 - 2 .  
      -  0.1   4 2,  6.   . ..        . .? 
     ""   ( 7-26).    ?

----------


## UA3YOB

Serg            .         .

 ::buj::

----------


## vic_212

To Diamon

http://avers.jino-net.ru/
          .     .      .   5     .  .

----------


## Serg

.   ,      ,   .             -.      ,        :Smile: )

 ,    :Smile:

----------


## Serg

, , -     ,   . 

  , ,          ,    50  input?  ,      ...

----------


## Serg

,   ,     -,   -    .

----------


## Serg

,         ,         ...

----------


## UY3IG

2822 .  8     .     .   -  .                ,    .  ,  ,   .            .      , ,    .

----------


## rx9cim

-   Sdr miniyes   ?

----------


## UY3IG

rx9cim,    .

----------


## US5CAA

> US5CAA
> 
>         , 46  45     .
> 
> 
>    .       ?    ,        . -   -   ,          .               ...


  ,  ,      ..

----------

> US5CAA
> 
>         , 46  45     .
> 
> 
>    .       ?    ,        . -   -   ,          .               ...  
> 
> 
>   ,  ,      ..


to YES:  ,   .   .  :Sad:

----------


## Veka

> RZ3BP?


 http://ric.cqham.ru/search.php?c=RZ3BP&c.x=15&c.y=5  ?

----------


## UY3IG

Aluk:    7-26  4  6  \ 2    .   ,   .

----------


## RA4UIR

(...

----------


## RN9RF

> (...


,      .

----------


## rz3bp

,  .  8-903-664-52-11.
73!.

----------


## YES

- Serg,    .         .          ,      .       ...

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> 74HC4053     ,   4-  ,      ,    .     ?
> 
> 744053   744053 ,      ,   TTL     6 .    , 2006-


 .     .    ,       .          .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> *To --> (UR5VEB)* 
>     ,   ?


 .        ..

----------


## RA4UIR

miny,      AversT,    ?,    ,  .

----------


## In Side

RD3AY?,       74AC74 ( 2  )?   ?     ?

----------


## Serg

,    . 

     , 744053,   SDR ,    3.5  7 ,   ,   .

----------


## ra0aep

,    miniYES   49.        .

----------


## US5CAA

> !
> 
> Dr7   MiniYes?


 742     12
u1000 -8. -0,2
u800 -9. -0,2
u600 -10 -0,2

----------


## ur5efx Igor

MiniYes  viktor hoffman
   .     . 
 viktor hoffman   .   - .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,    ,   ,      ,    .   ,     ,    (-,     )

----------

!
        LayOut  YES-2002.

----------


## vic_212

,

----------

vic 212: , . , ,  .

----------

> ,  : , , ...


     3 50 ,     ??

----------


## yuku

> ,    !
>           .  : 12 . (  )   ?   ,        ,    .    ?


      -+30 ,    ...

----------


## vic_212

To 
     ,   ,   ,  ,  .      ""?  -, .

----------


## Old man

> ...      Yes-2002                  ..  (   ?)       ???    ..        ...    ...
>                ..


  :Laughing:  
    -3       FLC    :Laughing:

----------

..       ...             
_    -3      FLC _ 

        ....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA4UIR

,  2 . )

----------


## AlexJ

To ur3iag
   ,  Lay.Lay,    ,   3    RCL,     , .   ,      .

----------


## UY3IG

,  .      , , ,  ,          RLC. :o

----------

....  RTFM  ....

----------


## vic_212

:        .      ,       (  )       ,         - .                  .   -   .

----------

> vic_212
> 
>  ,  : , , ...
> 
> 
>      3 50 ,     ??


     50   ....     ....

----------

!
...........    .       
,      
  ,    -   33.       26  ,      .        YES-97   YES-2002,  
.    1   ( ).      ,        1    YES-2002?       
   ,   ?  .

----------


## RV9UDO

!
 :
          .  : 12 . (  )   ?   ,        ,    .    ? 
 YUKU:
    .  ,   +/-30 ,   .          f    250 .

----------


## yuku

> YUKU:
>     .  ,   +/-30 ,   .          f    250 .


          ,    ,   ...  ,      ...

----------


## yuku

to vic_212
    ,  50 ,        .     ,    ...  :Smile:  
    ..

----------


## yuku

> 12             ?  8      8   ,    ?      8 .       4 . ?
>    ,   12 .  ,  !


  ,   ,   ,   ,         ,    ....     .     :Smile:

----------


## Aluk

,  ALL!
 -      1  TX  3?
 7    2.7 .
   3  5  (    ). 
   3  0.4  -  .      18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23?
        3 1 ?      .
.

----------


## rx9cim

to ra0aep:     12  DD3.               -   , -  .

----------


## AlexM

.
  ,         - -      ?

----------


## vic_212

To Alexvb
   -120     9100 ???
    ,    ,    2048 .     8192 !!!  9100 -  -   .

----------


## RV9UDO

To vic_212
.   !!!   ,    ,     .   ( )     .

----------


## UW1WU

2 Alexvb
        ,   , .
 , .

----------


## AlexM



----------


## Aluk

.
          .
   SpektroLab 
       .
  :
1-   ,     100-150 ;
2-   "".
             (   ).        ,    ,   . 
 ,              ,     ""     .

----------


## RV9UDO

1958:
  .    ? (, ...)

----------


## Aluk

to Old man.   .    .  3  1  .         1  ,       U   3 , 5.
 1   0.5 ,     .      .     , ..  RX  3 2  100  ,    .  
 -   .     160  3. 2, ,      ,  U  160 -    .     ?

----------


## Aluk

15 .
   160     .   80    40 20.

----------


## Aluk

,  .  100   .
***
  ,   VT4   302,      .   .   ,     ,         .

----------


## Old man

> 160  3. 2, ,      ,  U  160 -    .     ?


,    :Laughing:  .    10 1000.     .  , 100 ,    82 ( )   "",   ,    10 dB,    :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Old man

> 3    .


     .  :Laughing:

----------


## mikey

.

----------


## Aluk

[quote=US5CAA][quote="Old man  7  ,      3    .       ,      ,   "  "  1000 - 2000,    .       (        )    1,5  22,     u100  u1000[/quote]

   .   10 .  0.25   .      .   3      L 35+ 43  36+42     .
***
  2  25 ,   20         .   VT4    327    ( ).    U   1       ,  .      1  1 .     .
   .  VT5  - 3 ,   U  10,9 DD1 3,5 ,    15  4 ,  VD7 - 9.    ,   ...    ?

----------


## Old man

> 1  1 .     .


    VT4.      0,28-0,35.
  -       VT5.     R17   3. , ,    .        .      0.1-0.2, -  368.        . 
  .  1    4  . ,    .

----------


## Aluk

, !
 ,           ,      .
  ,   .       ,   .  ,     ,   1  3.   .
      .

----------


## Aluk

,   .   10    !
  1   10  +15    2.2   160, 2.5   14   ,   -    2   - 1 . 
  ,   1     2-3 ,     .     ,     U   3    VT5,    2 .   5  0.7   .     U   VT5  .  4053   , VT5  -  .  16  DD1 10 , 15  10 - 5.
***
,  VT4    ( VT3 )   U    ,  4.5 .

----------


## RA4UIR

1000  1000?

----------


## RV9UDO

> ,       .


C   ?

----------


## RV9UDO

!
  ,    ( )    ?
       ,   .

----------


## Old man

> ,   .   10    !


 .
    RFSimm99rus . ,  -. ,    -,  ,   S11  S22,     -    50 . ....    (S22)    2.2   2.6 .     .        .

----------


## Old man

> Old man
> 
>     RFSimm99rus .
> 
> 
>     ,     7,5
> http://us5caa.qrz.ru/constr/dpf_miniyes/dpf_miniyes.htm


  -   . . .    .       - -.    ?   ,   10 - 2.5 .
P.S.     .   , ....   R.
 :Crying or Very sad: 
P.P.S.      RFSimm,     .      -  (  ).

----------


## Old man

> Old man
> 
>   , ....   R.
> 
> 
>       ,      SA612,      1,5-2 .


 .   .        .  ""   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Aluk

> to Old man
>  , ,        ,       10 ....
>    2002,    ....


,  , pls.

----------


## ur5efx Igor

MiniYES!
   Victor Hoffman, ,   AversT.
     4-18 {   
  }.  , .
  !

----------


## Old man

> ,      SA612,      1,5-2 .


    .      .
 . ,        .     .
 ,    "" .    R.  ,  ,     . 
 ,    .  ,      .  ()     -    VT4.     327.
 , .... - .

----------


## Vit51

To Old man.
 ,,  -  " ""
  "??

 UB5-5772--  .

----------


## Old man

> To Old man.
>  ,,  -  " ""
>   "??


        .
     (  SSB-,     )            .   S-,                   (    :Laughing:  ).     -  .   ,     .       .
 ( )  ,  .
     ,           -   .    ,       .
  .    ,       :Evil or Very Mad:  .



> UB5-5772--  .


  ?
  - 1967 .   1964-.    . .  .
   ...  :Embarassed:

----------


## vic_212

Aux2 ():
*-    Layoute  SMD ?*
  ,   .     SMD,
   ,   ,    .
     .  ,  ...

----------


## pedro casanova

. ,

----------


## UA3YOB

ur3iag   .

----------


## ra0aep

> ,   ,   " "  ? 
>   , pls.


   .        .    ,           303.        .   1533.          .      ,         .

----------


## US7ML

!
, ,    Yes    (50  ).  ,     ,      ... 
.

----------


## RA4UIR

> !
> , ,    Yes    (50  ).  ,     ,      ... 
> .


! 
   ,     .   144

----------


## US7ML

!
       -   ,  ,    - ! !   :Very Happy:           50  ... -  .  !
 !

----------


## rx9cim

-     ?   ,                ,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*pedro casanova*
 ---,          dl7pga(at)yandex.ru,        . , .

----------


## rx9cim

,    ?

----------


## V

o-rx9cim 
        ,.   .,       (  ) .       2 , 14 ,  .   .   ,
   , .   ,   2

----------


## Edifier

Mini-Yes!      -            (  +  +    ..),     :Crazy:  ?

----------

> ,   1.5- 2 .,   .  ,  ,  , ..  S-                 .


 -  ...     ,    R45    (22     10   :Smile:  )   :       -      ..  :Smile:    ?

----------

http://partsandkits.com/howtowindtoroidswithoutpain.asp

 :Crazy:

----------


## RU9WG/9

, , .
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=1455
  ( ,   )  (.files)   (.htm)        ()    (.htm).

----------


## Nicko

*Aluk*
 42 ,        RX,    -RX  .

----------


## Aluk

-        327.
 - -  BF968?

----------


## Edifier

!         -       +       ,       MINI - YES?      :Crazy: ?

----------


## Old man

> R31    VT7, ,  ,     .
> .     VT7?


  .  . ,       .

----------


## Old man

> ,         9   (4 ).    ,      ? , ,   .


  .  R31   33  .       .      .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,   ,    R31 36 , R42 100     ,  .     ,     15   50  -   0,02 .( 42 - 10 ,   0.6 )


  :Very Happy:       ,    .   4,7  42    , ......

----------


## Max Sheldon

To UR5TDK - ,  ( 1 ):
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=11957

73!

----------


## vic_212

> ,      lay     ?

----------


## rx9cim

...

----------


## V

.   ,   ,    ,   , .
   ,   .
  ,

----------


## WT2J

,.
     MH BAKKER PA3AKE,   "H-Mode mixer",  .               .
http://www.xs4all.nl/~martein/pa3ake...tlt-hmode.html
Alex
K2PAL

----------


## vic_212

> 


   -       (US5CAA),            :
http://www.us5caa.qrz.ru/main.html

----------


## vic_212

> 


   ...

----------


## Alex_dn

> .   ,       .


 . ,   ,     .  Wolf            . 
      ,      .           .

----------


## YES

! - Alex_dn  ,   (     ) ,     .                  .    -  .      . ,    ,          -3   .  ,            (      ).        MiniYES :  50-    TLT-2           (     CW ) .  ,        ..... .   Wolf                .

----------


## RU9WG/9

To Alex_dn & pedro casanova

, , , !

----------


## (UR5VEB)

!
  ,    TDA2822  DIP-8 .    TDA2822  TDA2822S.    .
        .  -          .          .  Filur.net     *CVN6DT30A -K-WON*.    ?      ,     ,       .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> !
>   ,    TDA2822  DIP-8 .    TDA2822  TDA2822S.    .
>         .  -          .          .  Filur.net     *CVN6DT30A -K-WON*.    ?      ,     ,       .


http://www.k-won.com/page2_1_CTC2.html

   -       5 ,        6.5 .
    ...     -     ,    -    .  ,      .    -    .   ...




[img][/img]

----------


## (UR5VEB)

.   MiniYes      0.1-30.         50    10.      .       RK4FB@RU3GA  AD9851.     / ,     SDR ,    .       .  :Very Happy:

----------


## vektor

.!.      . TLT         M/Y. . UY5CM 73!

----------


## vektor

.!   , , , ,       ,         ,        .   .UY5CM 73!

----------


## YES

,  ! - Alex_dn ,  ,     .      MiniYES ,    .       ,          CW .              .

----------


## Old man

> ,     .


,    ,  ,     .
    ,   :
-  ()   ()
-   30-50  -   
-       ,          
-   -        100-150     
-    ( , PITH-  , ,    .)
      .     .            .          .
         .    ,      - "".       .
 ,   ,   ,   . ,  ,     ,  ,  . ,   .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

!
  ,      MiniYes.
*  RD3AY* *  RK4FB & RU3GA*
     ,        .     .      ,           .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,   ,   ,   . ,  ,     ,  ,  . ,   .


   -?        :Very Happy:

----------


## ur3ilf

> to ur3ilf. ,       DMD ?      . ,        .      (  )  ,      .     .     "",      .  ,     .


 .      .     :Very Happy:       ,       8O     ,    :!:   :!:   :!:  
    -.    ,     ??? 8O

----------


## pedro casanova

to Alex 1.     MiniYes 2    .    MiniYes.         ,         .

----------


## ur3ilf

OFF :Razz: edro casanova  .     .    !!!       :Very Happy:      .  :Crying or Very sad:      .  ,   .  " "   .  , .....

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> pedro casanova
> 
>      MiniYes 2    .
> 
> 
> Hi-    ,     , MYES-2


!!!       SSB.      CW    MiniYes CW 2        MiniYes CW 2.

----------


## pedro casanova

,  , , ,         ,    ,  .      ,  ,  ,     ,   .        . ,  ,           ,  .      .
   ,    . , ,    , , ,      .   ,   .  ,    , .
,     !

----------


## (UR5VEB)

RK4FB & RU3GA  AD9851.                   -  .         MiniYes-      ,        .     .

----------


## Old man

> ,


,    (    )     .     .     anon'.    .         .  ,  ,  .    28          .     - 2,4 .     - 3,2 .  -   . , .   -  .
    - "". . ,   , -,         :Laughing:

----------


## ur3ilf

2Old man,      .      .       .        ,    .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> !
>   ,    TDA2822  DIP-8 .    TDA2822  TDA2822S.    .


       .      ,   ...

----------


## pedro casanova

to All.    s PCAD?

----------


## pedro casanova

to Genadi Zawidowski. Thank you very much.

----------


## pedro casanova

(UR5VEF)  TDA 2822M     8 .     16 .   405, 407,     .

----------


## rx9cim

to ur5veb:      www.promelec.ru .       (S     )  .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> ,   .   .  -  "".      .   .   -    ...   .  - .   ,   - ,   ()  - .  :wink:


        .     .     TDA2822M   TDA2822S      TDA2822   DIP16 ,     DIP8.   .    .
          DIP8?        Avers?

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> ,    .    8 .    -   .     .  -        16  . /  ,


     ,     S?

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> TO (UR5VEB) TDA2822M  DIP8      MiniYES
>   8om  ,  ,          IMRAD


. .        IMRAD-     .

              .             .

----------


## Llll

GIF

----------


## vadim_d

> ...         ( 1+2+3  4+5+6 ) ,     2-3 ...


,      -            .    ,    (1,4,5)  (2,3,6),         ,      :Sad:   :Crazy:

----------


## vektor

UR5VEB -!            , 2822    6-,2822 14,    -   ,      4-.     ,      2822  6-           (    )     +5v  ..UY5CM .

----------


## US7ML

YES-2006 RZ4HK,   3- ?   ,    Layout- ( ). -       ?
 !

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> to  (RV5VEB)         .javascript**:e  moticon('')


    .        ....  :Very Happy:     405,407      ?  :Crazy:   !!!       ...

----------


## Aluk

> YES-2006 RZ4HK,   3- ?   ,    Layout- ( ). -       ?
>  !


    ,  , ,      .

----------


## US5CAA

> !  ,        (      2),  miniYES  -  . ..


   R66,  2   ()    150,    110,    (TDA2822M + 8 )

----------


## Victor

, 2  ,  .     ,  http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=5274

----------


## Victor

,   ,      ,             ,      , .

----------


## vic_212

To Alexvb
    -6.              .     - , 
   .      . 
  ...

----------


## radikale

.       YES97 .26, 169.    :      14740? -           .   49 -15,    12,    10,         -  2!!! .   :    ? 
 ,  ,   !

----------


## RV9UDO

> -6.


 -,    ** -2!!!



> ...


    ,  !!!
 - -  -2???

----------


## Serg

"-6  " -     ?

----------


## rx9cim

,   -2,  -19.

----------


## Serg

-6    ,     " "? (    .  ...)           ?

----------


## RV9UDO

> 2     ,    ...


   .


> - ,   .


 ...


> ,   -2,  -19.


      -19.      -2.
, , ,           L !!!

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Alexvb*
  ? -2, -19 -      -   ,     , ,   .            ,     -19 -  ,  -19- -   -2-.   ,   ,  ,   -     (     ) -         ,      (   , -,   ).

.   .

----------


## vic_212

,  ,   .   -          .     ,    ,   ,     ,     -        ,         .       .      MINI YES,   ,       .4 -           .

----------


## RV9UDO

> ,


,  ,   .
!!!

----------


## vic_212

:
*...    .   -  ,   .   .     (     ).*

    ?  - .   -  . ,    ()       .  ,             ""     ,        .  .        .            ? ,  . ,      .   , ,    ,    ,             .                  =8.867368. , ,  ...

----------


## RV9UDO

> -2 -  ,         !


    (-2) !!!    ,           ::confused::  
,  ,     .
   .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> : 
> ...    .   -  ,   .   .     (     ). 
> 
>     ?


.  .




> ?


""                -   -      .          .     -      ""  -  .

    -   " " - .       -  .

,        ,       .         -              .




> .


-...   (   !)       -    ...       1970- .

----------


## vic_212

.            .   !       ,    ... 
 .

   ,         .   -  ,      ,           .       ,     .   , ,     .
     -2, -6,       -  :    -(- )       .     ,      .         , 88    (     -  ).    ,      .  ,        - .

----------


## bbx

,   ,    ,  ,         ,   ,    ,   -    .  -2    ,  -    .

----------


## radikale

!    ,    ,  ,      .  2 ,      2 ,     .     .

----------


## radikale

... .

----------

ZX .     ,      ,  ""     (  )      70  .   ,  ,       .       .       40.      .        5-10        . 
    -   ,     .       .         ,     .    .
,     .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ...   MiniYes...
>      :


 !

----------


## ur3ilf

-    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

UR3IAQ:    -  .

----------


## vic_212

.     , ,         .  ,         (    ).   .      .     . ,  ,       ,    " ".       ,    .      .       ,   ,  , .

----------


## UW1WU

> """    AVERS???"""


 !
     74HC4053,          HCF4053...     .

 !

----------


## dvic

.
         Layout.  
   ,     .

----------


## Old man

> 74HC4053,          HCF4053...     .


 .
  -   , 2   180 .  -    :  : 
   .    2822.

----------


## Serg

188  ,    ,        :Wink:  ,          ...

----------


## DJ_ALEX

> 74HC4053,          HCF4053...     .





> .   -   , 2   180 .  - .     .    2822.


    ,     :Crazy:  !!!
    - ,    .    -  ,    . - ...  ,     .
     .

----------


## Old man

> :          -    .
> 
>  - , ,     .


.    :Laughing: .       100-200    -     . ,  ,     -,       - .  .     :Laughing:  .      ,    ( )   .   .



> +/- 3   ,  ,  .   8500     3  -      8501.5  8498.5,  8501.8  8498.2,         250-300 .


 ,     ?  -  .
   95003.    ?   :Super: . 500  503 .
 ,       ,   .  - .    -   .  ,     3  (     ),   +- 1.5    () .          .     .       .
,    ,    .    . 
. .

----------


## Old man

> ,   " "


  . .    ,  "  ",    .      -        . ..,    ( ,  ).
,  ,    (  )  ""   "".   ,    "-84"  .      .

----------


## DJ_ALEX

> DJ_ALEX
> 
>     -  ,    . - ...  ,     .
> 
> 
>    , ,      ....
> , ....


 , ,       :!:   :!:  :  : 
   , \,      -    .         . 
  .       ,      http://avers.jino-net.ru/       ##,     .    .

----------


## DJ_ALEX

.     : http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=2775 
   ,  ,  !!!    ,      ?       ,     .     ,       .        ...  .    ,    ...       ,...  -...
      ?   YESSS!  ???

----------


## UR0ET

,           ,  -   .   -  .   . 




> ,...  -...


,           ?
    ?      ?

----------


## AversT

,   !

     ,           .
, ,          ,  ,    .         ,       MiniYES.  ,    UR0ET (,  !),      ,        ,     .      -         . ,      . ,  ,    ...  :Sad:  
      -   ,     -  . 
       ,       .     ,    .   - ,  ,  , ...  :Sad:  

to *ut8lv*
,    ,         .      -     . ,      ...

   ,      ,     .

----------


## ra0aep

> ?       ?    -,    . 
>        ? 
> .


      .        .    47   .      29           .                 2822,     6 .  8         .

----------


## Vitaly

> to All           Avers.   ,       (  ,  !). ,    . ,    -  .    ,     .  ,        .        ,      -  !


,    ,            .

----------


## pedro casanova

to Avers T , ,   .    ,   .     , , ,  ,   .          .
, ,    !

----------


## Vit51

to Vitaly,UA3ALL. 658-12-45.
 73!Vitaly.

----------


## UA3YOB



----------


## AlexJ

To RAZOR
http://us5caa.qrz.ru/,   ,    ,     . .

----------


## UA3YOB

TR2

----------


## ur3ilf

> To RAZOR
>      ?     ?   -   .84.  .


  . 8O  8O  8O      :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## AversT

> -    , .      -          7 .   !   !  ,


 ,         ,   ,        MiniYES  :Sad:  .
            .   , ,      ,    .

to *ut7du*

,        . 

     -  ,   ,      . ,       .

----------

> 


   .       HP6033A   :Super:

----------

> 


  :Very Happy:          -      ...         ...  :Smile:  ,  ..  ?     ?

----------


## US5CAA

303,  BF245 ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

BF244, BF245, BF256,    BF246  J308-J310 (   302),   2N4416 -     ,   303,   -  .

----------


## ra0aep

.  .      ?

----------


## Old man

> **,      ?


  4  .      .    .
 .      . .  2 .  - 1000.      .      .  - .  "".



> ?


 . ,       :Laughing:  .
 .      UT2FW      IC-756.  .  ,   .   .  :  :  
.  -  - 40 .     . , -    70    :  :  .   .   200     .      -  -.     .    ""  . .      -   . .   .      45-50 ,      (  )    .

----------


## UY3IG

-YES,  ,      ( ,   ) -         .                     - - ""   .       ?    ,  .      -    ?

----------


## Aluk

931    YES97.    ,  .. .

 .     ALC    YES       YES97. [/img]

----------


## Aluk

> YES97       .     ,    ( 1...10) : 
> * -* : "...    0  0,7   3. DA1   R54, VD14     TRX   .                 ,        TRX-...."


     -?          .
   -     .     ,  10-18   ,      16   Yes   . .       ,     -         YES-97.  -  1..10    ,    , . .

----------


## Igor-UGG

> -  -.     .    ""  . .      -   . .   .      45-50 ,      (  )    .


   !    , ..          ,    .    !
  .                   .
      .      ,      ,     .      -     ,    ,    .

----------


## Serg

,        ,   ?

----------


## Serg

. ,    ,  ,      303,    .  VT19 -     .    SSB?




> 


       ,    ,   !

----------


## Serg

?

_               C21, C22, C23, L2.          VD5    ,     VT13._ 

   ,   ...

----------


## Serg

> ???


       ,  ,    ,    ,  ,     ?


 VT19    : http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=124014#124014

,                DSB .

----------


## Old man

> ""....


,         :Crazy:  .   ( )  . 
   ,   .        ,       .   (    )  50 .  .  , ,       .    -960 ,     .   :Crazy:   :Embarassed:   :Crazy:     .  40-  30-     200...230 ,  300...340 .     80    .         .  .      .
 ALC  .    .         .        .  .  ,   .   .   .  , .

----------


## US5CAA

> .       74hc4053,   CD4053BE.      ,
> -      .  ?    .


C D4053  ,     7,   ,   .  744053!

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*yurr*
     CD4053 http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...LD/CD4053.html   744053  http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee.../74HC4053.html ,     -    . 74 -   ,        155 (7400.  ),      4000 (176, 561) - 744053  D4053. 

  4000    ,  Philips HEF4053 http://www.alldatasheet.com/datashee...S/HEF4053.html,  10    ,     155  561,      .

   74 -   ,     TTL.

----------


## V

> ,   .        ,       .   (    )  50 .  .  , ,       .    -960 ,


  ,    . ,      ,  ,  -960         ,     ,   
      70

----------


## Old man

> 70


 ,   .      .     40 .  .   ...   .    :Laughing:    ,     (..   )      .
,     . ,   .    . .
  ,   ().

----------


## US5CAA

> to us5caa:    ,   .    ,         "otsasonik",      .  ,    ,  ?


  .    .

----------


## US5CAA

> AVERS.    ?      ?


 0,2, 29 ,    L4= 50 (,    ),

----------


## Observer

MiniYESa.
    Avers.       .

----------


## ua0zaf

,   ,           , ...  ,  .

----------


## yurr

to UR6EJ     .  ,     99- . -    ,
    .   ,  ,  .   ,  ,  350-,
  ..  ..     5-  10 -   ,   .  ,   .
       .        
   .. ˸.  .    ,    .   - .

----------


## ua0zaf

.
. .

----------


## rx9cim

to Dj Alex:   SG-8002   ,     ,   .   http://promelec.ru/shop/product?product_id=110662 .

----------


## rx9cim

,     ,    qso  .       .   AD9851 -  ,      2,   - 1-5.   ,   .

----------


## Victor

To yurr .   UR6EJ  ,     MiniYes-,    YES99CM,   -     ,      , .

----------


## yurr

to Old man:   ,      ""     .
:     . .

----------


## Old man

> DDS


      RD3AY.  .
   ,        .

----------


## V

> 


 ,      ,

----------


## Old man

> 9  1742.


,        .
        .
      "". ,      SSB.          ()  CW.
 ,   ?.    RCVR      ( VOX).     2  VT1. ,  -    2    .   ,   .  ,  CW-  VT18.      TX/RX.  , - ,  "-"   2    QSK.
,     .? 
    .   :  :  .  . , ,  - ..    :Laughing:  .



> ,     .


, -, . .

----------


## V

,   ,   .
   .   R60  R46
 ,.. 3,.  VT2,    VT1     

 ,     2,17

  R 10

----------


## rx9cim

:

----------


## rx9cim

:        ,    -          -  ,      .        -      ,      .    ,                ().

----------


## Old man

> -       rd3ay - USB    SSB, LSB -  QSK.


   .      .
  USB/LSB ,   , .       -   .     CW.   -   .

----------


## yurr

28V/ 7A -120. 956.  610  2/922.

----------

> , Notch ,    .


  :Smile:       :?

----------


## ZuuM

,     ( ),,     + TX +RX       ,  + TX    + TX ,  +RX  +RX ,
     124,  110,,102  144(   132?)    16?

----------


## Old man

*: UR3IAG*  ,   ,   ,       . ,      (       )     .  :wink: 




> ,       !    .   -      .  -  .  .     - 12   8       .      ,      -  - .          5,  .   . 
>   ,  .    YES93.    ,    .
>     .       .        .  .


,    . ,      .  . ,     -      .  -  .    ,     ,  . ,    ,    .        .      EX8A.       .  -  .

  .
1.       . -         ""      (    UW3DI),      .         .    ,    .         :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .
 - 12  -     . ,    ,     ( \),    .  :        . , 10  .          . ,    (  )        ,     3  ( 10 )   .           30     .  ,     .           \=10 (3 ).        ( \=10)   0,35-0,3 .    ,  (   )     () 0.12....0.15 .  ,     .
 ,      . ,    .    .   () .        ,       .  -      ,        .
2.    .      .           .  ,       .    (  . )    ()   . ..,      . .
3.   .         . ,    ,      ,    ,     ,      - .   :  :     ,           .

----------


## V

> 


         ,  
   R17  1    2  744053 .  2-10      ,            (  ),  . ,    (=3,1   R=687  ).            70  !!!.      - 0,1 .   (  )-  TR2     !!!

----------


## ut8lv

To V
   , .
------------------

----------


## Old man

> -


      0,1 .      :Laughing:  .    -  RC-.  =0,1 + R=10...100.




> To Old Man -        -      3


.    -6 V6.3.1.6
  (   ) .    .       :  :  . 
     :wink:    :Very Happy:

----------


## rx9cim



----------


## ra0aep

!               .  . 327,     903      .

----------


## yurr

\!!!!
    !!!
   !       200 !     !           !!! .....

----------


## leokri

.      !
      120 .   
  . 
 . 
leokri@rambler.ru

----------


## V

,  CW     ,

----------


## Nicko

!!!
   !!!
   !
          !

----------


## UY3IG

-   !
    .    .
       .    1  /2.  !        .. 2 ( 21).    -  .    5     50  -  .    ?
   .          ?  -   ?

----------


## leokri

-      ,   .
 .

----------


## US5CAA

> ,  -    .    -   18  .     .    ?


   7?   3?     ?



> .. 2 ( 21)


   ?    (  ) ?

----------


## UY3IG

, .  - .    
   .   , ,  
 .      ,  
 (  -  !)     ,  
     ,  .    
   8 - 9 .        . 
    ,     
. ,  ,  .     , 
   -   .  1,2,3,5 
 (  /)  15  -     
  .  -       
 .   ,  .   
,
  18    ,    
.
   ,  ,   15    -  2 .
  -  .   -  0,7 .  
     -     . 
 -.   ,     ? 
   8-9 .   -   ,
   8864 ?

----------


## ZuuM

> -  MiniYes2 CW    *.spl


    ,   -

----------


## vic_212

To QTH1t
, ,   ?

----------


## AlexJ

To QTH1t
MiniYES-2,  ,  .84,  ,      .  .spl,          .

----------

.
        .

----------


## Edifier

,  30,  1000,  .

----------


## TOL-41

! -   . .To:Integral-,       -37 39.

----------


## yurr

to RA6FNZ:  !  !   ,  ?
      ,  .

----------


## Old man

> .    ""


  :Laughing:   :  :   :Laughing:     !!!!
           .     "",  .        .     ,   ,    R24  R67,   .  . ,  , . ,    ,   .
 ,   .  ,    ,   . ,   .  .     (  ) .   ,    ,      .      .  .         .  .      ( ,  ,  -    ).



> 2   .


 -  .

  -   :wink:   :  :   :wink:.  .   :Crazy: 

*P.S.*    .


> 


,        .           FLC-.     .  ,  ,   .     .        :wink: -  .     - .    . ,     .

----------


## Integral

30    .    .   ...

----------


## Integral

> ,  14   ?


 VT14, VT19 .      .

----------


## Integral

> ?   39,   ,   ,  37   .
>     ,  ""-"".


   .      . 37 . 39  .    4,7  -   .    -   .
   - ,           :Very Happy:

----------


## Integral

> Integral
> 
> 37 . 39  .
> 
> 
>    ,  ,   .  R67 - 750  -          .


   .              R24. , , . 37  39       .

----------


## Integral

200        .  RZ4HK           .           199   .        .   .

----------


## Old man

> ....
>  ,      ...


  .    . 
 ""   -   .  10  - " """.  , ,  .  \ . ,  .  ,   .    .      .       .

----------


## DL1BA

!

    ,  Integral,    
   .    ,
         R24   
   .      , 
      .   
   2  ,   10 ,  
 .   R24  DR6 ,   
 100 ,       R24  
 100.      .

   !
!

----------


## Integral

> ,
>          R24   
>    .


    - .   .      ,     .

----------


## DL1BA

,      
 2   .       
      R24.     
,     .

----------


## vektor

.!     . 1.   ,       ,    ,  .      ,         .    ,  !       .    .2.   ,           .    , ,   .3.                (),      ,    .     ,         ,        ,   ,      .     .  5-    .    , , ,     ,    ,  , ?      ()     ( )  TDA2822m     6-  ,      ,  . ,  ,       . .UY5CM. . - 73!

----------


## DL1BA

,       Integral    , 
 ,       
 ,    .
  ,    2    ,
     . 
   .    ,  
    22  12  13 .

73!

----------


## Integral

> 200-  !           Integral -.     ,     .


   .         .       .  ,   .          160.    !

----------


## YES

! ! !

----------


## AversT

*   2008-    !!!*

       MiniYES CW2 rev.04, -    .

----------


## ra6lpo

a244d.  8,86 (14.  20-40)

----------


## ew2ah

!    :Super:           ,     .   .  73!  :Exclamation:

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*rx9cim*
    ,   -         ,    ,     -      96%-.         -   ,      - -  ,    ,  .      .

----------


## UY3IG

-,   ,    .    - .         .     ?

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> -,   ,    .    - .         .     ?


 ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ur3ilf

,  .       ,  !  :Very Happy:     :  !!!  ,  .       :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ...     :  !!!  ,  .


,   ,   ,     .          ,     ,     8O

----------


## ra6lpo

!    .  ,     ,      (   -  --)    . ..

----------


## ur3ilf

,  .       ,           !!!      ,      .           !!! 100%    -=.     .  :!:   :!:   :!:

----------


## YES

To- UR3ILF  ,     ,       .     -    .....   .      .              .

----------


## Aluk

!
     ...     ,   .  :Smile:  

       YES (  CW).
 ,   SSB    ,     CW (     CW ,  -    "" ).
    (        smd ) -   VT19...
  ,    -  ,  ,    50     (       ).

 US5CAA,     U , .  BF998   ,   303.
***
  C69     ,    ,     .  
, ,   -     +TX  R13,     .       20  100 % (  16   ALC ).

----------


## Integral

.    161-200.  ,  - .

----------


## Alex_1

Integral
!       .         .
   !

----------


## Old man

> 520 IRF?     DR1.DR3.DR4?   ,      ?


?????  !
 :Crazy: 



> yuku:
>      IRF510. (IRF-520  RZ3DK).         L2,L3 ,   , L1    4     .    3    RC  22n  270       1,2,L1...  1-43   2-30     0    1.35     13 .     .    2sc2075   (   ),      30 ...
> 
> ur3iag ():
> TO yuku:     IRF510,   520?     ?         .     L1,     ?  -   () ?
>      ,        ,   ,     ...     ...   L1  ,     , , ,     ,       -      ,      28.    .      RC .  ?          ,      ( ,      )
> 
> TO yuku:   ,    ?     -      7  14?
> _________________
> ...

----------


## Aluk

*Old man*



> , .   ,    ...   . -  ,   .


,     .     .
 QTH        mini-YES?  ?

----------


## EW2DZ

.   3  ,   ,    ,    -  .       2.     ?       1   0,7 .  - ?            ?

----------


## RA4UIR

,     ra3ay,      ,       ?

----------


## US5CAA

> ,     ra3ay,      ,       ?


   .

----------


## Aluk

> .   3  ,   ,    ,    -  .       2.     ?       1   0,7 .  - ?            ?


 .
       ,        ,        .  
    .   ,    ,   RX  3    2 -3   100 mv   ,  . 
    .

----------


## vic_212

> 10   .


, ,  ,   10     ???
   10    .

----------


## EW1DX

> MiniYES :  50-    TLT-2


 !   ? ...
  !

----------


## V

,      25  ,    18    . ,    /   0.7 , 2.8 /     
  .  .AD8307,    ,        
   ,         ,   
        ,    40    ,   HI.

----------


## Serg007

> ,         ,   
>         ,    40    ,   HI.


, .          ( 90)           .  
1.        -  0,7-1,    - 70-100, .   100-150   .       ,    ()     40-46,      ,            .
2.         ( 100-150)          -        5-10, .  ""        ,        .

----------


## UY3IG

**,  -  .  .

----------


## UW1WU

*2 ur3iag*
 :
        ,   ,   .
 ,   ,   .
     ,

----------


## V

> 1748


 ,   ,       ,

----------


## Observer

.
    7     
21  , 10,R=??,+14V.

----------


## rx9cim

510.    -  R5 (390    470)   R1, R7   470.       .    7   13,8  SSB  3,8,  CW - 4.1 .    ?
 7   ,  28   SSB  CW  2,5  2,8  .

----------


## RA4UIR

> 510.    -  R5 (390    470)   R1, R7   470.       .    7   13,8  SSB  3,8,  CW - 4.1 .    ?
>  7   ,  28   SSB  CW  2,5  2,8  .


     ??    :Embarassed: 

 ,   "         "  ,   13.8 * 3.8= 52.4     30  (  52.4 - 15.7= 36.7),  ,     !        .
          .

----------


## Aluk

> -    (   ), P =57.96. 
>       ?


      ,   .          .
       ,  ALL?
, pls.

----------


## RA4UIR

> ?


 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=irf510
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=irf510
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=irf510
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=irf510
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...ghlight=irf510

----------


## EW1DX

UP

 ?  ?    ? ......

----------


## Observer

Dr7     Noch.
* EW3AR*.
  "" 28   VT18,VT19      VD19   .[/b]

----------


## vic_212

To Old man
     ,   ""     .          . ,    ,      0.2-3.0     -  6-8,        .    45  38      ,    "" 7400...

----------


## ur3ilf

12 ()   132.   . 21   3  7       .  ON/OFF            . 
2 vic_212,                 .

----------


## vic_212

Old man
,     ,      -       .
   ,  MINI-YES      , ... .   ,           -  . 
  ,    , ""     ,  ...   .        ,       (   CW)       (          ,    ).   ,        . ,             ,      ,         .   ,      ,   .    (UT2YO) 73!!!
____________________  ________
    ,      ...

----------


## Old man

> ,       (   CW)


,       .     .




> (UT2YO) 73!!!


, . , -,     . .
73!!

----------


## EW2DZ

*To Observer*
, ,    20-      ,  , .  .   .
     ?

----------


## Aluk

> *To Observer*
>      ?


     12 ,  ,     .   ,              9 .

----------


## Old man

> ,


,    .   ...  70-.

----------


## RA4UIR

74HC4053    10  ? (   210 :? )

----------


## MAHNTRAX

> 1748.gif (5,97 kb)


,,  R=1    .   ?

----------


## RA4UIR

, ,     )

----------


## Max Sheldon

:      4-    (  )  "", , . TKS!

----------


## Serg007

> Oleg 9
> 
>   1748.gif (5,97 kb)
> 
> 
> ,,  R=1    .   ?


  :Very Happy:  .
       , .  ,       .  ,  ,   .          .
   -        ,  -    .             .     -         , .     ,       .  ,   ,  ,  ,    () -.
            -    -        -    .

----------


## MAHNTRAX

,-!

----------


## Old man

> 


    ""    ,   .
   , ... ,  ,   . 
    ( ) .    .     . ,  . 
    .   .  .     ,   18-  .   ...  . ()  - "  ".
 .     ,    -  .
   .
,     6-7,   0,123-0,126 .   .    ?.  ,   IC-756  0,18-0,2   --  .  ,   ,    "".

----------


## DJ_ALEX

-         .
    ,   ,  ~5    ,   . 
 :idontnow:  -  RD3AY.   -   (  3.      4-4,5    368).    - .
      368.

----------


## V

,   .

----------


## V

> .


 ,     
              ,    ,
     ,    .
 :Very Happy:  ,   ,     ,  .,     ,  :Sad:     , 30   .
       .   
          ,
  ,     , .     ,    . ,
     ,    ,

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*V*
   ,

----------


## ur3ilf

> ,


           .       .   .    1000   .    .     .     .

----------


## ur3ilf

> ?    ,      -  .      .  .     -.     .    Q.  -   "".


,   .    !

----------


## V

> P.S.      . ,   , .    . , ,     . , ,   ?!  ....


  .    
    ,   ,       ,         "  "
   ,

----------


## Old man

> 1500  1000,       ,  ,   ,


,    .     :Laughing:  .  ,   "" ,    7-14      12,5   13,8 .   -   . 
 50  ()   80-82 .   .       . ,      - 12,5...13.      .  :Crazy: 

 .       , 
     .
http://www.cqham.ru/tuner2.htm
   -60     .   .

----------


## Old man

.
  191     .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=19289
             .
    ( )        "".  -        .   -  -.              - - .     ,     .   -   .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=19288
, ,  ""    "" ,    ,   . 
      100   2000,     . , ,         . -   .

*P.S.* ,          .    :
http://www.cqham.ru/AntTunerAutoES4Mf.htm

----------


## AversT

> !
> 
>  MiniYES-CW_AversT.
>  .            RA1TAM


,    -   ,   ,  .         ,    :
1.   TDA2822  TDA2822M  8- .
2.               1-4  .

             .  315  361   3102  3107 (BC547C & BC557C).

----------


## AversT

JPEG.

----------


## Old man

> ,     ?


.   .      .   - .
 ,  .   ,  , .      .          6276  .     - 60   ,  .    6276 -  90 .    17 .      .
       .    -. ,  ,   .    ?   -  Icom'   ,    .     - .  "",   30   .
      - .     . 
      .     -  ,    .
  ,   .    -   . ,            . 
,       ,   ,     ,    CW ,         -327  .         5-10. ,    .     \,    100 .,     .  ()    .        . 
 -  . ,   (     , -,  -   :wink:  ),       . !
    ,  ...     .
   -  . ...  .

*P.S.*       .    .   . .    .    .    
http://www.cqham.ru/AntTunerAutoES4Mf.htm

----------


## AversT

,  ,   . 68.         :Very Happy:  .

----------


## AversT

> .  MiniYES-CW_AversT?
>                                             RA1TAM


  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## ur3ilf

ut7du,  2

----------


## US5CAA

> !!!
>         28       .    24  ?


  ,  .

----------


## lz1kz

> RA1TAM
> 
>   .  MiniYES-CW_AversT?
>                                             RA1TAM
> 
> 
>   .


       ? !

----------


## UY3IG

*UR5SAJ*: ,    .

----------


## R9LZ

> ""  ...


 ...

----------


## vic_212

UR5SAJ ():
*,    ""  ...* 

 ,      ...

----------


## UY3IG

*UR5SAJ*:   .       3785

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> -  -   
> 12.77.24.2. 17 . -  508.   ,   ,


  -  88-100               1:1.        -   -   ,   .     - ,    .      ""- ,  - ,        .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*vic_212*

,     -  ,        .  . , .

----------


## Old man

,    ,     ,          .   ,  ,  .
,  , .      . ....    -, ,    .....  :Rolling Eyes:  .     - .  .

----------


## UR5SAJ

> *UR5SAJ*:   .       3785


    !   :

----------


## EW1DX

> ,       7.Z?.   .


 .  .

----------


## UY3IG

-,         .        ?

----------


## Vitaly

,   -,-, -    ,           .     ,     .     .

----------


## UY3IG

*, DL7PGA*:   . ,  .      .      . , DL7PGA .

----------


## Old man

> ,     .     .


    ,      .
,   ,     17   .     CW-.   L5   ""     88.  .
    CW.

----------


## Vitaly

:

        .            .         ,        .                 ?

----------


## Old man

> ....


, , -  . ,      .  , -  ,      .
  .  2-,   ,   .   .     ' .       .    '     -    RX,  . ,    .     .       . ,   .    +- 10       :  :  .  ,       ' . 
,                  .   :  :   :Super:  .
 . ,   S-.    "",   2-3-4 ,        ( )   S-. ,   ,   1 ,   ""   .        .     .

----------


## leokri

.  : -    5000000    ,    1000   ,      14    13.864... ,   .      .       , . .

----------


## dvic

3-10   .2 1742  
     15 .
 , .

----------


## US5CAA

> ..    ,        CW       R81.    ?


    !!! CW    7  R81.  1 . 2    !     16    CW  .

----------


## Aluk

> !    : http://www.cqham.ru/MiniYES.htm      ,     
> 
> !


   ,  SSB      .     VT19,         mini-YES-2.

----------


## dvic

rv6whx 
..      !
  YES2002     ,         ,   6  - ?????
       2    (      ).                  .

----------


## rv9whx

2   .                      ,         .           =8!!!       ?         .    1  0.8   0.08 -    2     50%   3  80%   :Rolling Eyes:    .      ?    !!

----------


## RA4UIR

!
   3..       ???           .   ...       ,    ,       (...

----------


## YES

To- Daimon ,  3      .      .        -  "" .        ,  .             .

----------


## rv9whx

.    .       .   0.1     ,  0,6.     2.    1180-1690 ,      - .      11-16    ,       3  ,   ,       0.8  1, 2-1, 3-2.     2    50    -   .       ,     ,    2   ,       .      :   2   , ,    ,      2 3?            .     !       !

----------


## DL1BA

!
      - 
  ?

----------


## UY3IG

.      303.

----------


## rx9cim

to rv9whx:
     -       (1000  ).       ,  -        .  2     10*6*5 1000 2*10+2*5 .   3        .        10*6*5 1000  12   .

----------


## AlexM

3, .           TRX ?           -  ,     .

----------


## rv9whx

2.    8       .    1.8  8   -0-25,  11-7 ,     327,            .        (1000 )   1000,          .   ,            2.    . .

----------


## grig1246

!
  -
 ,      miniYES      .
       ?

----------


## rx9cim

-   ,             (   80   160   1 )     2,      -      .    2     :    2  4    160- 130 ,  80- 190 , 40- 210 , 30- 210    .   1    -  ,      .   ?

----------


## Old man

:
1 -  .   ,   .      ( ).     (  ) . 1    .  ()    . 2     .       .   -    .  ( )   .     .     .
2 -  !!!!   .   -  ,   .    !!!!!
  .   -  .    - "...-  " .  :Crazy: 
3 -       600.  - 1000...2000.    -  .   50, 30, 100  ..  1000.  .    .     -  . - ,   .  ,  ,  .    7 ,   10.      .  .   .   -  .  10.    (  )   .

----------


## UA3YOB



----------


## AlexJ

"" ,     ?       ,   ,  ,  ,   ,        . 
     SW-SSB???,   CW-SSB,         ?

----------


## ew2ce

,     .
     Front Designer 3.0,        !!

----------


## UA3YOB

Front Designer 3.0       .
         .

        .

----------


## ..

.  ---- (,  )   ,** ,     , , ..,  ->   (   )    ,    ,    - -- ( )- ,     (  )    ,- ()-  ---  -  .  --         --.  -  ,   ""- ..  -    .

----------


## UY3IG

2  ,  ,  ut2hm  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&&start=60.   2    ,   .                .          ,       7 .       .    -   ,  ,    .    2      ,  , .       1000 7-4-2.    6   0,2.    .  ,  UT2HM.   . ,   -  ,      .

----------


## DL1BA

> ,   -  ,      .


       .
  0,3 - 0,4.    . 
2   0,3   .    

.

.

----------


## YES

,  !
 !      2   !

----------


## Old man

> .      2


  -  . ,   .    . -  . . ,   -  70   (    P>70W) .  160  .   ,   - .

----------


## RA4UIR

, ,  . 
 ,       ,    2  7?       DR7 (100N   )...      ,   ...    ...       !.

----------


## Aluk

> , ,  . 
>  ,       ,    2  7?       DR7 (100N   )... ..       !.


   .
  3 .  10        58  62 .       2  3  1300.    12   7  6   0.25

----------


## RA4UIR

> Daimon
> 
> , ,  . 
>  ,       ,    2  7?       DR7 (100N   )... ..       !.
> 
> 
>    .
>   3 .  10        58  62 .       2  3  1300.    12   7  6   0.25


 !

   ,   rd3ay...    ,      ,     ,   ,     ,    
, 100%          (0,1)       ,    ,   -      (   9+ )  :Rolling Eyes:  ...  ??...     ,   ,  (... 
    ,-    :Embarassed:  .

----------


## RA4UIR

> Daimon
> 
>    ,   rd3ay...    ,      ,     
> 
> 
>     .      
>   ,   . 
> 
> .


.     ( )?        .

----------


## YES

-  ,         7474 ?     Daimon    ,    .    75        10  - 470  -  470 ().        .

----------


## ra0aep

> -  ,         7474 ?     Daimon    ,    .    75        10  - 470  -  470 ().        .


     .  .                  .  3,5    .    .

----------


## rx9cim

2-  2-   7*4*2 2*10  +     7*4*2 3*5 -      ( 80  160   0,5   1 ,       2,5   5).    2-    10*6*5 1000.

----------


## ur3ilf

VFO    2     YES.   !!!

----------


## YES

! 
      UR3ILF . 
 ,     -     .          .

----------


## ur3ilf

2 ,   RD3AY "" ,   !!!              :Super:   :Very Happy:  


> .


       ?

----------


## ur3ilf

! .      UR5FJZ  74161  + 7474+     ""  .         +           VT5+  744053. -              .   ()   !!!

----------


## yuku

:Smile:  ,   3,     ,           .     1000 1065 ,      ,               ,    4 ,          (   ).  
 , ,    ,     (   1-1,5    ,   ,   ,     ).

----------


## yuku

> - yuku ,   .     .   ,  ,   ,   ?


      ,   ,    60 ,    3,5  ,  ,    (      2   :Smile:   ),       ,        :Smile:  ...        ,       2-3  ..
    3..      ( ,  1-43,       50 )        ...
 , ,    0,5-1    30 ( , ).  ( )   2-30  ..     ...

----------


## EW1DX

> 3   . .


, yuku  :!:  
        ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## YES

- yuku ,  .  .             .         .

----------


## kvn

> Daimon
> 
> , ,  . 
>  ,       ,    2  7?       DR7 (100N   )... ..       !.
> 
> 
>    .
>   3 .  10        58  62 .       2  3  1300.    12   7  6   0.25


    .   .
      ?     ,    ,     ???

----------


## UA3YOB

.   !        ,    -          :Embarassed:           .         .

P.S.

----------


## Old man

...  . 
  ...

----------


## Old man

...  . 
  ...

----------


## Vitaly

> ,      .         ()  2 ?


 . 

http://www.rw6hrm.org/zips/rx_tca440.zip

----------


## Vitaly

OK.     FST ?       .

----------


## MAHNTRAX

:   74hc    yes2002  5908+7474.    , :    74hc  :P /   :   miniyes-8-74- 168.  74    15332

----------


## MAHNTRAX

> YES 2006, " " ?


  ?   ?

----------


## Old man

...  . 
  ...

----------


## Old man

> 


   .  
    ,   .
    .        0,32...0,36   1.     . 
   ...    ,    .      .

  ,   ( )  6   .47,   ,          .   ,   ( -. )      .  , ,  .   :wink:

     !
73!,   - 88!
_____

----------


## RA4UIR

)  ,     2-3,    ,   ,      ).    ,    .


[quote="Old man"]  ,    2.
   ,      " ".            .        . ,  100%  ,      . .. - 2 -  .
 ,  .
 2    (  ,   ) -    . 
 2     -  .      (  ,    -  )      .  .       -    .  -  1,3  2,4      . ,     . 
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=22200
      -  . 
 - .  ,  .   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

,     ?

----------


## Niko

.   ,         ,  ,          ,    ,         (  )   , ,             .      . 

   MiniYES RX
  .

----------


## yurr

NIKO. 
,       ?   - .    .

----------


## Old man

...  . 
  ...

----------


## RN9RF

[quote="ur3ilf"]


> ...     - .


      ?
 .

----------


## RA4UIR

4-102,           ,    10    10,   ?    :Embarassed:

----------


## ur3ilf

-49. 9 .  7.   RA3AO  :Very Happy:

----------


## Old man

> !!!


.  .

----------


## rx9cim

to ur3ilf:      ,     .    :      (  ),       (, 18068-18168-  100,  ,         )?

----------


## ur3ilf

2 rx9cim,   "" -                 .   , 100          .        ,         :Very Happy:      -            ,   ???

----------


## YES

,  !
-  ,      .  
2-   .    ?   .
3-       ,    .

----------


## Nicko

*YES*
 ,      ,              .
.

----------


## DL1BA

> .   ,    ,    .   , -       .    87-88      ,     .    .


  ,      
,   MiniYES  ,     
       .
  .     50 
     0,6   4  
 . 
     TR3  ,  
 ,    .      
     .........

----------


## YES

,  !
 -  ,            3   ?
 - Nicko ,   ,           200-250     4 . 1742 ,  6 .     14 .
 -Fedor ,         (     +       ) ,    .         - 3    ,  ,  .    ,     3                   IF  AF .        .

----------


## rx9cim

?
 SSB  -    16  .  CW    -   24,        0.          (  )?

----------


## ur3ilf

> (  )?


     VT4   0-5      .     RA3AO         2  9 ,  5   .   .    2-12       R13.   .  :Very Happy:

----------


## yuku

> 1  3   .         .                    .


    " "   :Smile:      1, 3,    ,      (        ,      ),       ,     ...

----------


## EW1DX

, -?

----------


## UY3IG

,      2       ,      .   " "     :?    !

----------


## yurr

.

----------


## Aluk

> Aluk
> 
>     U    2-  ,    .     . 
> 
> 
>    U       !    327         .     R13+R51   7.5     +2,5V,    0-5V .


    ,      .
             R13     : 

(   2-12       R13.   .)

----------


## yurr

...        , "  ..."

----------


## EW1DX

> .   TR2.


i !
 ?

----------


## EW1DX

> ,


  -  ?   .    .  ....

...

----------


## ut8lv

To YES
          ?
--------------------------

----------


## ut8lv

To yuku
 , 
---------------------
73

----------


## Vytas

> TR2 .  ,    ,    .





> ,      2       ,      .   " "    :?    !


  1-2    ,     9-10.    ,      (1-2, 3-4)       (5-6,.,11-12).

----------


## YES

- Vytas ,       .   . ( . 6.2  )           .
- Fedor ,   . 

-  ,      - .       ?.      ?

----------


## DL1BA

,         
 TR3      TR2.     

1  30..

----------


## Vytas

> 1-2    ,     9-10.    ,      (1-2, 3-4)       (5-6,.,11-12).
> 			
> 		
> 
>      Zw=R,    Zw=2R!


  ,      50 ,  1        .      ,        4     8 .    1-2    9-10.
       .
,    .    .

----------


## yurr

,     -  ...

----------


## ur3ilf

2 Vytas
    ?   -  !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

PS:     ,    .       ,    :Very Happy:              !    :Very Happy:

----------


## Vytas

> 2 Vytas
>     ?   -  !!!


   , **       ?
  ,         .       , ..     1  ,    3 -  (  .).

----------


## Niko

.  .      Mini YES 2 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=3255
1     327
2      327,  BF998 ,    
  .

----------


## Niko

. ,   ,    .
  .

----------


## yurr

Valery 101. 
    40  0,033-0,047.  0,47          ,    ,     ,   .
   940.    41  .

----------


## RN9RF

!     BF998  327,  VT3 * 2   MiniYes.  , ...      327  BF966.
   .

----------


## Valery 101

- MAHNTRAX ,       S-.

----------


## Explorer

359, BF961.     327.

----------


## RX9DC

! -     ,         4053   ,  CD74HC4053E-  ?UT2FW   7474 , -     Averst   ?

----------


## RX9DC

.  , ,   ,   ,,  -  ,    Averst.    ,  -   7    20     ,  ,      ,   ,    UT2FW,    6-    ,

----------


## DL1BA

> *RX9DC*: 
>      -   :        S-    .  !   - .   -  .    -         .   S-   ,      ""  .             .  ?


      .       .

----------


## RX9DC

,,   -   -    ,         ,    2,,   ,

----------


## Valery 101

to UR3IAG. (    -     ,     -   )  223.    RX9WD  .      .      . 
(          2           ,  ,      .)
    .   .  .   FAST/SLOW (R43)     , .. TX SSB.
.

----------


## EW1DX

> .


      YES (. 142)?



> -UR6EJ,  ,     S-- ,   , 49      ,  48     (        ,                       ).  :    S--  39  10  , 48  1 - 4,7  .   48   0  10 .          .


  .

----------


## rv9whx

.       . .   , (   )     ,        .   ,(    3,1  2,7).  :      ,   2    0,1         0,3,     , - , ,   -  (   0    ).   ,  -          , - 6  50   ,        ,    (  ) 3-,   520      45  .      .   ""         ,        !

----------


## EW1DX

> .


  (     )!
    . 
Valery 101      MiniYES   .        (    )   ?
 ,   ,   - .    (    ,     )      .
    ,   !  :Very Happy:   :Super: 
 ?  ?  ?

----------


## Valery 101

> *Fedor*:        ,                 .      .


     .
1  . R82   . VD29 .
2    .   ( RX/TX SSB)   40  ,    S - ,     .    .
3    . ( TX/RX )     L3.   1742    .    S - .    . 
          2  3?

----------


## EW2DZ

> ,   ,   9V   1742,      .   ,       220    14  1742.


, ,    ,          2  ?    440       12  (,   12,       ,   14   ,    ,     ).      10 .   ?

----------


## ark4819

> ?  ?  ?


 .    .




> -


    .      . ,        ?


 .       .     .      -  .  ,    ?  ?  .      .

----------


## RA4UIR

,    ,      , Ut2fw -      .

----------


## EW2DZ

-   2       9-  ?

----------


## Valery 101

-    .   .
 L3.       .   ,      ,   RX/TX,    .     TX  .         .      .   , ,     .    S-    RX/TX    .  UR3IAQ   . 
  1742.              . (   TCA440.    ,   ).  S-       RX/TX ( CW).       .    .     .?  

     .    VD9.   -     - .

   ( SSB).       ?     .



> -   2       9-  ?


    9 .    2,        RX  16   +14,   TX   7.           .     VT14 VT15.    +14       2      .  ?      .      .    . !

----------


## Max Sheldon

*YES*.  !
1.      YES-2002 ( 744053)  368  350 (      miniYES)?
2. , ,     UR6EJ ( 2008).        ,    (150_200   6), : "...   ,      ."   -    MiniYES,       -  ?

   . ,  , 73!

----------


## Serg

! ( -    ), , ,        74HC4053,    2   ,           ...

----------


## UY3IG

-     2? - -  .

----------


## UY3IG

*Serg*:    -   . ,    ,  .       : 68 - 43.

----------


## MAHNTRAX

:
 ,cw-ssb,cw ,.

----------


## UY3IG

:    / 7474  15332   ?  ""  1533  7474   9    F (    ).    5  .     F/2.   7474     .    .

----------


## MAHNTRAX

. .  -       (  tx  +1,5)[/img][img][/img]

----------


## MAHNTRAX

2   :Smile:  
   !

----------


## Niko

.    VT1 327  BF998  Mini YES-rx http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...sc&&start=3255 .    CQHAM.    62

----------


## DL1BA

VT3  VT4.    2,   50 .      .

73!

----------


## DL1BA

VT3  VT4      .       50 .       .

73!

----------


## Niko

To-ur3iag.  .       .       BF998  ,      3-       .     327998   .   ,  .
  .

----------


## UY3IG

*Niko*: , ,  .   - ? 998        "" ?  ,       ?

----------


## UY3IG

*Niko*:        327   ?      ,  327       ?

----------


## Aluk

[quote="Fedor"]


> ,   !  
>  ?  ?  ?


!
  YES -2.       .
  5    Avest   29 .  0.2  (   US5CAA),    ,    .
 1  2  2000 10 ,  2 . .   .     ,     .    .   , 
    ,     , S-     (       YES ). .     3       7.5 . 
   .  .

----------


## Aluk

> Aluk
> 
>   YES -2.       .
> 
> 
>      ?   ?
>    .


.    .

 .      409.
     ?

----------


## yuku

> .      409.
>      ?


   409     ,         ,  ...

----------


## EW2DZ

MiniYes  .     -  .       ,     1,5 .

----------


## UA3YOB

.

----------


## Aluk

> .


  .  1000 , -   15 ,  70-75 , 2 25 .
     ,     ,   .      .
  ,   .      . 
       ,    .(    -   )

      0.25/ 8 ,       . 20%.
 .
   TDA2822M      53  47  100 .
         ,     .

----------


## dvic

To Aluk 


> ,    409 ? 
>    .    409  .


 7     "Vitamin"       409.
         - .
,  ,    .
     -     ,         -   .
     -        30   2000,   -   .

----------


## dvic

To Aluk : 
 ,    409 ? 
   .    409  . 
    :             .     ,    ,   ,     (    )  .       409 .

----------


## UY3IG

409    -24.      .      ,    -      .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

!
      409   .        10-20        .  409  1 .       <10.     ...

----------


## RX9DC

-, -   ,   -

----------


## EU1ME

.

----------


## vic_212

409  ,      ,  fd max   ... 1.       :
521-522 = 100 
509, 510 = 200 
503 =350 ,
  512, 514   .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

rx9cim
,  .
 :



> (          )         100  3000 .


  "2612_17_43_31.m  p3"      .
. .
(     )
 100  1  8.
 3000 . 1  23.
    -6  2,2.
    -6  200.
  =2
(      -3)
    "  _-.wav"
  - 6,   340_3000
(  -     )
                     .
  - 22050,   -16000.

----------

> "  _-.wav"
>   - 6,  340_3000


,  . 
    . -   . 
        (  
)    -.

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

RX9SIM
 .



> ""   .


  :Very Happy: 
40 + 20
  -    .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

Adobe Audition 1.5 ( )   , .      ,       ,    . 
           FTP  -     , ..    50 .
-----------
RV3LR+UN9GC.mp3
    2004 [/quote]

----------


## Alejan

?
    .
 30,   50   .
   ,     ,       ...

----------


## UY3IG

50 - http://bezpaleva.ru/2006/10/22/adobe_audition_v15.html - . ...          ! ::

----------


## ark4819

> 


    ""?
.          :Crying or Very sad: 
   . , . ,   - ,       -85-90        ,        .
  . ,    .  .

----------


## Alejan

ark4819
 ,   2004  . 
    .  2007     ,  ...
  RV3AE    2    (2004)    500   .    ,   .     1571       .
2007     500,   .    200 -     .
---------
              .         Celeron 750_800 (  )  250   Win XP.
   ,  .

----------


## DL1BA

MiniYES.     .  
 -    .

----------


## Max Sheldon

:    (  )   ,     Notch-   (  150 , 2   27 ,  Q15  . ).  !
,      ,    MiniYES  ,    "" Notch (10 )   .    -   ""     ...
 73!

----------


## RA4UIR

> :    (  )   ,     Notch-   (  150 , 2   27 ,  Q15  . ).  !
> ,      ,    MiniYES  ,    "" Notch (10 )   .    -   ""     ...
>  73!


        ,    ).   spectra lab

 -->

http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=22418

 ,   ,      9 ,        (     .)???  8860,  rd3ay

----------


## Alejan

Daimon
                   ( 10 ).
      1_2.
--------------
 UR6EJ

----------


## ark4819

> .  -   .


  ?
   .   . 
        10   .   . ,   20    -  ""  .    50      .      100 .     .      ,          .
   ,    10 ,    "".

----------


## ur3ilf

UT2FW  8952    240     60 .      !  -  .            ""      :Very Happy:  


> ,    10 ,    "".


  :Very Happy:

----------


## ark4819

,    .    .  ... 


> " "    ,


.
  ,   .        50  .. .  .   ,           " ".
  .      :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

ark4819



> ,   .        50  .. .  .


   ...
     UT2FW   60  -   ! 
  -  ,   .
     5,             .  
      Z80  ,        .

----------


## Serg

> .    .


              ,  , , ,  -  ..

----------


## RA4UIR

...  ,        100))

   ,                   ,      ,            :Smile:  . 





> Daimon
>                    ( 10 ).
>       1_2.
> --------------
>  UR6EJ


       (,         ,     )

----------


## Serg

> -


       ,   .. 

        ? http://rf.atnn.ru/s2/sint-6.html

----------


## Serg

> 


 21        ,  ,    - ""  ...

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> :              .    !


      ,    .    .    ?     ,          ,     Rohde&Schwarz? 
   !     - !

----------


## vic_212

, DL7PGA.  :super:

----------


## RA4UIR

! ((...      ...   ham radio       ,           ,    76, ra3ao  ...    ...     )

----------


## R4FFQ

> ?,   ,       ?


      .

----------

MiniYes?(    )
      ,       MiniYes    .
   Averst  ,  .

                                                  RA9CEU

----------


## UA6AP

*MiniYES *    200 ,     .    RZ4HK    *MiniYES   #2*,    .

  : http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?p=215329

----------

LEONID2

----------

